# Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?



## axel25 (29. Oktober 2009)

*Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ich wühl das ganze einfach mal neu auf:

Ich habe jetzt <Eine kurze Geschichte der Zeit> gelesen, und habe bemerkt, das die un dem Buch beschriebene Quantenmechanik es uns nicht verbietet, superluminar fort zubewegen. Und jetzt bin ich darüber gestolpert. 

Wie würde sich eine weitere Verstärkung des Magnetfeldes auswirken? Immerhin sit das Ding nur mit 50facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs. 

Könnte man nicht auch mit einem konventionellen (Ionen-)Antrieb bei entsprechender Energiezufuhr auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeit beschlunigen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Das ganze ist kompletter Unsinn. 



> Es gibt bis jetzt keine experimentellen Beweise für Wurmlöcher. Zudem können sie keine makroskopischen Dimensionen annehmen, Raumschiffe kämen also nicht hindurch, sondern allenfalls Elementarteilchen


 
Soviel dazu.

Tachyonen ist witzig. 
Angeblich ist die Lichtgeschwindigkeit die untergrenze dieser "Überteilchen".
Hmm, laut Quantentheorie besteht aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich trotzdem mal ein Tachyon unterhalb der "Lichtmauer" aufhalten muss, aber nachgewiesen hat man trotzdem keins.

Wie soll eigentlich ein Magnetfeld ein Gravitationsfeld erzeugen?

Ein magnetischer Antrieb ist kein Problem, gibts ja bei einer Magnetschwebebahn, aber wie soll sich ein Raumschiff forbewegen, dass das Magnetfeld selbst erzeugt?

Schon mal bei Windstille im Boot gesessen und auf das Segel geblasen?
wie schnell wird man da?


----------



## steinschock (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Einige Ungereimtheiten gibt es schon noch.
Es gibt seltsame Phänomene wie den Tunneleffekt.
Und z.B wie der Informationsfluss bei Verschränkten Teilchen zu erklären ist.


----------



## Axi (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Naja ^^ man müsste die Eigenschaft, das sich Magnetfelder immer Gegenseitig anziehn ändern 

Klingt aber sehr intressant


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Einige Ungereimtheiten gibt es schon noch.


 
Nö.



steinschock schrieb:


> Es gibt seltsame Phänomene wie den Tunneleffekt.


 
Jep, ohne den könnte die Sonne keine Kernfusion betreiben.



steinschock schrieb:


> Und z.B wie der Informationsfluss bei Verschränkten Teilchen zu erklären ist.


 
Jep, gibts mit Photonen.

Öhm, sind aber alles Effekte der Quantenphysik, für die Makropyhsik nicht verwendbar/verglaichbar/benutzbar/keineahnungwasnochbar.


----------



## steinschock (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Nö ,Nö und Nö

Mit Tunneleffekt meine ich was anderes.

Verschränkte Teilchen Bedeutet das du die auch 100Mio KM trennen Kanst und die trotzdem zeitgleich in Wechselwirkung bleiben.

Was aber eigentlich nicht gehen kann, den woher soll es das wissen.

Da is nix mit Photonen.
Ach ja falls de es doch weist schreib es auf und schick es nach Kopenhagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Mit Tunneleffekt meine ich was anderes.


 
Dann sag, was du damit meinst.



steinschock schrieb:


> Verschränkte Teilchen Bedeutet das du die auch 100Mio KM trennen Kanst und die trotzdem zeitgleich in Wechselwirkung bleiben.
> 
> Was aber eigentlich nicht gehen kann, den woher soll es das wissen.
> 
> ...


 
Doch, das funktioniert nur mit Photonen.
Was auch logisch ist, da für ein Photon die Zeit stehen bleibt, es ist zeitlos, daher ist es für das Photon auf egal, ob es gerade erzeugt wurde oder schon seit Milliarden Jahren durchs All fliegt (aus der Sicht eines Beobachters), für das Photon ist keine Zeit abglaufen.


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

jaja, Photonen sind schon witzige kleine Dinger...

ganz ehrlich: es bringt GAR NIX sich darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen, solange die gesamte Pysik die Lichtgeschwindigkeit als Grundsatz (also als einzige Konstante) definiert...

erst wenn eine neue Definition da ist, bringt es was darüber zu reden, ansonsten ist sowieso alles hinfällig


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Die gesamte Physik basiert letzendlich darauf, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit endlich ist und nicht überschritten werden kann.
Und bisher haben alle Experimente und Beobachtungen gezeigt, dass es so ist, wie wir das annehmen.


----------



## NCphalon (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hm, also ich hab ma en bisschen gerechnet, dieser magnetantrieb würde dann ca. Warp 3,2-3,3 erreichen was schon ausreicht um den interstellaren raum zu erforschen... nur stellt sich dann die frage ob dann auch vulkanier aufkreuzen die uns entwicklungshilfe geben^^

Aber ihr macht immer so als hättet ihr was dagegen wenn doch so en antrieb erfunden würde, freut euch dochma über jeden fortschritt in dieser richtung un wenn er nur theoretisch is... ausserdem denke ich mal dass in diese theorien mindestens genausoviele gegenargumente einbezogen wurden wie ihr hier vorbringt un es gibt sie trotzdem^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Aber ihr macht immer so als hättet ihr was dagegen wenn doch so en antrieb erfunden würde, freut euch dochma über jeden fortschritt in dieser richtung un wenn er nur theoretisch is...


 
Da hat doch keiner was dagegen.
Aber erst mal muss das physikalische Fundament geschaffen werden und da hardert es eben auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## steinschock (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, das funktioniert nur mit Photonen.
> Was auch logisch ist, da für ein Photon die Zeit stehen bleibt, es ist zeitlos, daher ist es für das Photon auf egal, ob es gerade erzeugt wurde oder schon seit Milliarden Jahren durchs All fliegt (aus der Sicht eines Beobachters), für das Photon ist keine Zeit abglaufen.




Stimmt aber nur für das Photon selbst.
Was klar ist da es ja Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat.

Erklärt für mich nicht wie das geht, schließlich ist auch Lichtgeschwindigkeit endlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Stimmt aber nur für das Photon selbst.
> Was klar ist da es ja Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat.
> 
> Erklärt für mich nicht wie das geht, schließlich ist auch Lichtgeschwindigkeit endlich.


 
Was verstehst du denn da nicht, vielleicht kann ich es dir erklären.


----------



## steinschock (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Beobachten tut man es ja von außen.

Nach dem Verschränken ist die Entfernung egal, 
aber ändert sich der Zustand von einem Teilchen ändert sich das andere ja Zeitgleich.
Von außen betrachtet !


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Öhm, nö, du musst das aus Sicht der Photonen betrachten. 

Wenn ein Photon erzeugt wird und auf die Reise geht, dann steht für das Photon die Zeit still.
Ist auch klar, denn je schneller man sich bewegt, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab, was passiert also bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit?
Genau, die Zeit bleibt stehen.
Deshalb kann sich ein Photon auch nicht verändern, es ist immer ein Photon und bleibt ein Photon. Im Gegensatz zu Neutrinos, von denen gibts ein paar verschiedene, daher geht man heute davon aus, dass Neutrinos sehr wohl eine Masse haben.
Das heißt, dem Photon ist es egal, ob es dabei eine Strecke von einem Meter zurück legt oder 100 Billiarden Lichtjahre. Für das Photon ist nur ein "Fingerschnipp" an keine Zeit verstrichen (eben keine, wie gesagt).

Bei der Quanten*ver*schränkung () können verschränkte Teilchen (sind immere Photonen) nicht mehr als einzelnes Teil definiert werden (definiert im Bezug auf die Quantenfeldtheorie).
Sie verhalten sich wie ein Teil, egal, ob man die einzelnen Teilchen voneinander trennt oder nicht.

Ein Anwendungsgebiet könnte die Quantenkryptografie sein oder auch mal der Quantencomputer, aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik.

Hat aber nichts mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu tun.


----------



## DonBes (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ich empfehle euch mal die reportage Einsteins Traum...is ein dreiteiler und wenn euch das was ich hier lese gefällt,dann wird euch das da auch gefallen...am ende läuft es auf die stringteorie hinaus und dort wird auch sehr gut erklärt was der unterschied zwischen mikro- und makrokosmos ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ist altbekannt.


----------



## steinschock (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, nö, du musst das aus Sicht der Photonen betrachten.
> 
> Wenn ein Photon erzeugt wird und auf die Reise geht, dann steht für das Photon die Zeit still.
> Ist auch klar, denn je schneller man sich bewegt, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab, was passiert also bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit?
> ...


 Der Teil ist Klar

Der Rest ist zu verschränkt  muß mal Stephen ne Email schreiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hier, schau dir mal den Streifen an.
Ansonsten einfach mal in der Bücherei ein paa Bücher zum Thema abgreifen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCgpwS_7F_4


----------



## zcei (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Kurze Frage in den Raum werfen:
Wenn Wissenschaftler annehmen, dass sie doch eine Masse haben müssten sie mal schnell nen paar physikalische Gesetze aus den Angeln heben oder?
Weil sobald sie Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen und deren Zeit stehen bleibt, haben sie eine unendliche Masse bei keiner Größe oder hab ich da was verhauen? 

MfG zcei


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

das ist allen nur theorie. damals dachte man auch das die schallmauer eine unüberwindbare mauer sei. das gleiche jetzt mit licht, nur das dort die theoretischen gesetze die dazu aufgestellt wurden einiges komplexer sind. und das beste, sie kommen von einstein. der war garantiert nicht heller in der birne als da vinci. und selbst dieser würde in der heutigen zeit seine flugkonstruktionen der heutigen technologie anpassen. einstein ist auch schon seit sehr langer zeit tod, daher sollte man sich offen halten für neue theorien. seine überlegung das mit lichtgeschwindigkeit die zeit stehen bleibt stammt nur aus einer sache heraus, er überlegte sich was wäre wenn sich ein zug mit lichtgeschwindigkeit fortbewegen würde, sich am anfang des zuges eine uhr befinden würde, und ich im zug den gang herunterlaufe, von der uhr fort, dann müßte die zeit stehen bleiben da mich die lichtstrahlen die von der uhr reflektiert werden nicht erreichen können. tolle theorie, mehr nicht. und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit den experimenten die mal gemacht wurden mit 2 identischen sehr genauen uhren, wovon sich eine mit sehr hoher geschwindigkeit bewegte. das ist nicht annähernd mit lichtgeschw. getestet worden, und kann auch auf grund der G kräfte erklärbar sein. jedenfalls, irgendwann wird es möglich sein sich auf überlicht fortzubewegen, wenn man sowas wie trägheitsdämpfer entwickelt hat die die beschleunigung ausgleichen. und ob das nun nur einen tachyon antrieb, warpkern, hyperspace oder sonstwas möglich gemacht wird.. irgendwas wirds geben, ob in 20j oder erst in 100. aber alle die jetzt sagen nein, es sei nicht möglich sind genau so schlau wie die typen die zu machs zeiten sagten die schallmauer könne man nicht überschreiten. oder ein paar jahre davor, als es hieß ein mensch könne nie schneller beschleunigt werden als 60mph, der druck würde ihn zerquetschen.. oder noch besser, segel lange genug richtung westen und du fällst runter, von der scheibe.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

jetz hab ich voll vergessen, was ich sagen wollt *grummel*

aber das alles is auch son thema für mich ^^ ich hab mich mal gefragt, wie würden wir es denn überhaupt mitbekommen, wenn da was mit überlicht geschwindigkeit unterwegs wär? wenns von uns wegfliegt - garnich. selbst das in unsere richtung ausgesendete licht würde sich ja von uns wegbewegen - wir würden das also nie sehen. aber nur weils nich zu sehen is, isses dennoch da (in diesem theoretischen fall). wenn etwas auf uns zu kommt mit überlicht... wie wärs dann? in dem moment, in dem es neben uns is, bzw so ziemlich würde wohl in nem kurzen moment viel licht verschiedener aussendezeitpunkte zeitgleich eintreffen - kurz ne art lichtblitz und danach ist das eigentliche objekt verschwunden (das phänomen mit dem wegbewegen) und optisch müsste sich das objekt dann rückwärts wegbewegen (das licht von immer entfernteren punkten kommt nach und nach bei uns an - es sieht aus, als würde das teil rückwärts fliegen). im endeffekt also erscheint das objekt begleitet von nem blitz und scheint sich dann rückwärts wegzubewegen.

so stell ichs mir vor *g* interessant wäre hierbei folgendes: wenn sich das objekt mit 1,5facher lichtgeschwindigkeit beweg, müsste sich die optische täuschung doch mit 0,5 facher lichtgeschwindigkeit rückwärts bewegen oder? bei 2facher lichtgeschwindigkeit, müsste es aussehen, als würd es mit lichtgeschwindigkeit davonbrausen. aber darüber hinaus (4fache lichtgeschwindigkeit meinetwegen -> 3fache lichtgeschwindigkeit mit der sich die täuschung fortbewegt) würde man ein sichtbares objekt haben, das mit überlichtgeschwindigkeit davonbraust ^^ sofern man das überhaupt geschwindigkeitsmäßig erfassen kann. also selbst nen planet wäre sicher mit soner geschwindigkeit sehr schnell sehr sehr klein fürs auge ^^

naja, ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich theoretisch meine. als ich drüber mal gegrübelt hatte, war mein ausgangspunkt das schall phänomen bei krankenwagen oder der knall bei flugzeugen usw ^^

ach ja: jetz fiel mir au wieder ein, was ich eigentlich sagen wollt.
das video war ja schön gemacht, aber eine aussage fand ich einfach nur geil: "ist die polarisation vor dem messen überhaupt schon vorhanden?" bla blubb. das is nu wieder ne frage xD nen afrikanisches kind in der steppe was ich ned seh is deswegen trotzdem existent. klar, die problematik is ne andere, aber ich persönlich kann nicht rausfinden, ob dieses kind existiert oder nicht. wenn ich es sehe, weis ich es. aber wies davor war... wie gesagt, haariges bsp. klar war das kind vorher da. kommt ja nich ausm nix *g* aber ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ichs meine.

also diese aussage hat schon eher was philosophisches, als was wissenschaftliches *g* 

und wie lief der test da eigentlich ab? ich konnte da keine klare aussage raushören. also ein laser in nen kristall und da flutschen 2 photonen raus, die in netgegengerichtete richtung davonzischen. soweit so klar. aber diese filter dinger da waren auf beiden seiten. wenn ich beide zeitgleich gleichartig veränder, is doch klar, das beide danach gleich sin ^^ wenn aber nur eines der beiden verändert wurd und das andere da mit geändert wurd, dann ok.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Natürlich ist das eine Theorie, dass die Zeit bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit stehen bleibt und es wird auch immer eine Theorie bleiben, weil wir niemals in der Lage sein werden, dass zu überprüfen.
Aber Experimente und Beobachtungen haben gezeigt, dass sehr, verdammt schnelle Elementarteilchen, die annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit haben, deutlich länger ihren Zustand behalten und eigentlich viel früher zerfallen müssen. Tun sie aber nicht, weil für das Teilchen die Zeit langsamer abläuft.

Es gibt in der Physik zwei Phänomene, bei denen die Zeit langsamer abläuft (und ihr müsst euch mal von den Uhren lösen). Bei steigender Geschwindigkeit und bei wachsender Masse.
Die Zeit läuft auf der Erde langsamer ab als im Weltraum, auf der Sonne noch langsamer, auf einem Neutronenstern erheblich langsamer und am Ereignishorizont einer Quantensingularität bleibt sie stehen.
Daher kann auch kein Photon daraus entweichen, weils einfach keine Zeit () hat zum Entkommen.

Das mit den zwei Uhren hat man im Flugzeug gemacht. Eins flog gegen die Erddrehung und eins flog mit der Erddrehung (die Erddrehung ist verdammt schnell). Abweichungen konnte man feststellen.
Ebenso Abweichungen bei Atomuhren, die man am Meeresspiegel aufgestellt hat und auf einem Berg.

Außerdem ist der Relativeffekt der Zeit sogar bei Satelliten messbar, sie müssen anders eingestellte Flugbahnen haben, als man von der Erde aus errechnen würden, wenn man nur die Zeitdauer der Erde als Grundlage nehmen würde, genauso muss man mit Raumsonden verfahren.

Es sind die spezielle und die allgemeine Relativitätstheorien bei der Berechnung der Satellitenbahnen anzuwenden, ansonsten würden sie abstürzen oder nicht korrekt funktionieren.

Hier ist ein interessanter Artikel zu Einstein und den Satelliten. KLICK


----------



## axel25 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hast du nicht mal selbst geagt, das die Quantenmechanik teils mit der Relavitätstheorie im Widerspruch steht. Und dieser Hyperantrieb basiert ja auf einer Erweiterung der Revalitätstherie. 

Wieso sollte es dann unmöglich sein. Wir müssten es ausprobieren, sowie die menschheit es früher gemacht hat.


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

zu solchen sachen gabs auch mal ein paar sehr interessante folgen von stargate und sg atlantis. in einer sg1 folge passierte zb folgendes, man wählte einen planeten an über dem sich grad ein schwarzes loch auftat, und so weiter wie es sich ausdehnte desto mehr verzögerte sich die zeit. da ein direktes wurmloch bestand und durch die anziehung zur masse des schwarzen loches verging auch die zeit im sg center langsamer.. also ausserhalb des cheyenne mountains verging 1 tag, innerhalb warens nur stunden. man bebob das problem in dem man einen großen sprengsatz über den ereignisshorizonts des sg zündete, die kurzzeitige ausgleichskraft genügte um das wurmloch zu schliessen. klar, alles nur film aber aufgrund der erklärung wars so wie auch quantenslippi erzählt schlüßig. und major carter zog auch als quelle einstein heran.

in einer sg atlantis folge gabs das problem mit lichtgeschw. ohne hyperspace oder subraum.. und zwar entdeckte ein schiff der erde, was ja mit asgard technologie ausgestattet war, bei einem stopp im all ein unbekanntes schiff, was sich mit 99% der lichtgeschwindigkeit fortbewegte. als unser schiff versuchte kontakt auf zu nehmen bremste es automatisch ab. und siehe da, es waren lebende antiker an bord, und es war ein antiker schlachtschiff. der hyperraum antrieb wurde beschädigt, atlantis war bereits aufgegeben und das schiff flog also mit max unterlichtgeschwindigkeit richtung erde da bereits alle anderen antiker aufgrund des krieges mit den wraith auf und davon waren. die reise hätte um die 20.000 jahre gedauert, aber auf grund der hohen geschwindigkeit verging an bord relativ wenig zeit. wurde auch recht schlüßig von mckay erklärt das ganze.. und wieder, alles nur film aber wäre ein passendes bsp für die theorie. 
und ich bleibe dabei, ob schon bald oder erst in 100j, irgendwann schaffen wirs, den jump to lightspeed.


----------



## axel25 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Oh, noch ein SG-Fan?

Ich denke bald, immerhin sind wir schon bei Schild-Technologie und Algen als Luft-Aufbereiter auf Raumschiffen (habe ich vom Bio-Lehrer).


----------



## steinschock (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

@ Quanti

 Schönes Video
Die letzte *Theorie* das als ein Teil zu sehen kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht mal selbst geagt, das die Quantenmechanik teils mit der Relavitätstheorie im Widerspruch steht. Und dieser Hyperantrieb basiert ja auf einer Erweiterung der Revalitätstherie.
> 
> Wieso sollte es dann unmöglich sein. Wir müssten es ausprobieren, sowie die menschheit es früher gemacht hat.


 
Jep, hab ich gesagt und ist auch so.
Quantentheorie und Relativitätstheorie schließen einander in "ihrer" Welt aus.
Mit der Quantentheorie lassen sich kosmologische Dinge nicht erklären und die Relativitätstheorie versagt bei Elementarteilchen.

Daher *können* beide Theorien nicht korrekt sein.
Leider haben sich die Theorien in ihren Bereichen als absolut richtig herausgestellt. Alle Experimente, Beobachtungen und Vorhersagen haben die beiden Theorien in ihrem Bereich bestätigt.



Sash schrieb:


> klar, alles nur film aber aufgrund der erklärung wars so wie auch quantenslippi erzählt schlüßig. und major carter zog auch als quelle einstein heran.


 
Jep, die Folge kenne ich ebenfalls (das Ende mit der Bombe ist aber kompletter Unsinn und an den Haaren herbeigezogen). Da man Einsteins Theorien ja kennt (und ein paar verstehen sie sogar ) kann man mathematisch darauf schließen, was mit einem System passiert, das sich in der Nähe eines Ereignishorizontes befindet.
Jack hättes es übrigens zerrissen, eher er auch nur in die Nähe des Stargates gekommen wäre. 
Davon abgesehen hätte es das Stargate als erstes zerrissen, daher wäre das Problem schon von vornherein entsorgt worden, aber dann wäre die Folge ja nach 2 Minuten zu Ende gewesen. 



Sash schrieb:


> aber auf grund der hohen geschwindigkeit verging an bord relativ wenig zeit. wurde auch recht schlüßig von mckay erklärt das ganze.. und wieder, alles nur film aber wäre ein passendes bsp für die theorie.
> und ich bleibe dabei, ob schon bald oder erst in 100j, irgendwann schaffen wirs, den jump to lightspeed.


 
Hab das mal ein wenig gekürzt.... 

Jep, die Folge kenne ich auch, war ganz witzig.
Hier wird ein direktes Phänomen der Relativitätstheorie aufgegriffen. Das Reisen mit annährend Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Je näher man c kommt (ich kürze die Lichtgeschwindigkeit mal mit c ab), desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit. Für einen Beobachter (darauf kommt es an) würde also so aussehen, dass sich die Bewegungen der Reisenden immer mehr verlangsamen, bis sie schließlich still stehen (OK, beobachten kann er es dann nicht mehr ). Für die Reisenden würde alles um sich herum sehr schnell, immer schneller und schließlich unendlich schnell ablaufen (umgekehrt c).
Wobei man bedenken muss, dass sie die Auswirkungen erst jenseits von 99% zeigen. Bei 99% c veringert sich die Zeitdifferenz nur um 0,01%. Erst wenn man tatsächlich 99,99% und mehr erreicht, wird man tatsächlich etwas merken.
Theoretisch kann man bei 99,999999% von c das gesamte Universum innerhalb von (boah, bin mir da nicht mehr sicher, müsste mal einen Freund fragen, der sich damit beschäftigt) rund 25 Minuten durchqueren (plus minus 10 Minuten, bin mir wie gesagt nicht sicher).

Die Zeit gilt aber nur für den Reisenden, für einen Beobachter wäre aber die Zeit vergangen, die ein Photon von der einen Seite des Universums (super nicht? eine "Seite" ) bis zur anderen plus die Zeit, die es braucht, um die weitere Ausdehnung des Universums noch zu schaffren.



axel25 schrieb:


> Oh, noch ein SG-Fan?
> 
> Ich denke bald, immerhin sind wir schon bei Schild-Technologie und Algen als Luft-Aufbereiter auf Raumschiffen (habe ich vom Bio-Lehrer).


 
Schutzschilde gibts ja schon, theoretisch natürlich. Zum Beispiel starke Magnetfelder, die elektrisch geladene Partikel ableiten können.
Laser könnten mit Streulinsen entschärft werden (was ist ein Phaser? ).



steinschock schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> 
> Schönes Video
> Die letzte *Theorie* das als ein Teil zu sehen kannte ich noch nicht.


 
Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat. 
Hab mal zugeguckt, wie man dieses Experiment an der Uni aufgebaut hat.


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

phaser soll ne mischung zwischen microwellen und laser sein.. irgendwie sowas.

jedenfalls, wegen der fast lichtgeschw., ohne trägheitsdämpfer würde keiner die beschleunigung und abbremsung überleben. ausser selbst das würde jahre dauern..


----------



## JOJO (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Überlichtgeschwindigkeit gibt es wirklich. Wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit fahre, blitzt es grundsätzlich hinter mir 

Aber mal im ernst, würde ich einen Schalter umlegen, so würde das elektrische Signal nach (t) das Leuchtmittel erreichen. Noch vor der Emmission, würde der Detektor das Signal aufnehmen.

Unmöglich? Nein, es ist schon wissenschaftlich bewiesen, und dies nicht nur in einem Feldversuch, sondern reproduzierbar.

Die Einsteinsche Theorie (die ich gelesen, jedoch auch mit Hawkins Erklärungen nicht gänzlich verstanden habe), scheinen einen Bruch zu haben. Die Biegung des Raum- Zeit Kontinuums nach Einstein lassen eine "Zeitreise" zu, genau wie die Theorie der überlichtschnellen Materie. Neue Erkenntnisse belegen jedoch, das auch gegen RZK eine Überlichtgeschwindigkeit als Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen werden kann.

Würde ich zum Beispiel wie bei Stargate angesagt, den Raum krümmen können, so wäre eine Zeitreise in jeder Richtung möglich (nach Einstein). Die Frage nach Hawkins wäre, woher die Energie nehmen, um Materie, und auch die Antimaterie zu bewegen?

Um auch das Problem der Massen anzusprechen. Würden wir die Energie haben den Raum incl. der Massen zu krümmen, so wäre die Frage zu klären, wie wir als Menschen den Gravitationskräften widerstehen könnten!

In diesem Sinne, ich fahre schneller als der Blitzer....


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ähm dann ist es vermutlich ne neue blitzanlage die von hinten blitzt, und dein führerschein ist nächsten monat nur noch das plastikwert, aus dem er besteht.


----------



## der Türke (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

also so weit ich weiss gibt es die Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nur in Festen Stoffen. z.B. in Metallen wo die Atome Dichter geordnet sind wie beispielsweise Luft.

Man kann es auch so nachvollziehen.

in der Luft hat die Schallgeschwindigkeit 1200Km/h aber in Wasser hat sie ein noch viel Grösser reich weite und Geschwindigkeit weil die Wassermoleküle dichter in einander Geordnet sind uns so ein "besser" Übertragung bieten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> jedenfalls, wegen der fast lichtgeschw., ohne trägheitsdämpfer würde keiner die beschleunigung und abbremsung überleben. ausser selbst das würde jahre dauern..


 
Trägheitsdämpfer. 
Du musst dich mal ein wenig von Stargate lösen. 

Wäre doch interessant zu wissen, wie lange man braucht um mit der Beschleunigung eines Straßenautos c zu erreichen. 

Licht hat nichts mit Schall zu tun.
Schall braucht ein Medium um sich ausbreiten zu können, von der dichte des Mediums hängt dann wiederum die Geschwindigkeit an, mit der sich der Schall ausbreitet.


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

bei nem 60 ps twingo oder einer corvette mit 700ps? glaub keines von beidem könnte es je schaffen.


----------



## Bucklew (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> bei nem 60 ps twingo oder einer corvette mit 700ps? glaub keines von beidem könnte es je schaffen.


Im Vakuum schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> bei nem 60 ps twingo oder einer corvette mit 700ps? glaub keines von beidem könnte es je schaffen.


 
Es ist auch nur ein Gedankenexperiment.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt <Eine kurze Geschichte der Zeit> gelesen, und habe bemerkt, das die un dem Buch beschriebene Quantenmechanik es uns nicht verbietet, superluminar fort zubewegen.



Das ist afaik bei keiner Quantenmechanik der Fall.
Derjenige, der eine Theorie hat, die alle quantenmechanischen Effekte erklärt UND die Überlichtgeschwindigkeit verbietet, kann eigentlich direkt nach Stockholm fahren :



> Und jetzt bin ich darüber gestolpert.
> 
> Wie würde sich eine weitere Verstärkung des Magnetfeldes auswirken? Immerhin sit das Ding nur mit 50facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs.



Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Ich seh da eine Ansammlung von SF und kruden Theorien ohne irgendwelchen Rückhalt in anderen Beobachtungen oder Experimenten. Von "50" les ich gar nichts.



> Könnte man nicht auch mit einem konventionellen (Ionen-)Antrieb bei entsprechender Energiezufuhr auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeit beschlunigen?



Nein.
Mit einem Reaktionsantrieb kannst du unmöglich eine höhere Geschwindigkeit erreichen, als die ausgestoßenen Teilchen (und um deren Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, müsstest du bereits eine unendliche Masse an Treibstoff beschleunigen und ein Raumschiff mit Masse Null haben).
D.h. um Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen, müsstest du deine Ionen deutlich über Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen. (und dann sofort umdrehen. Stockholm und so  )



steinschock schrieb:


> Einige Ungereimtheiten gibt es schon noch.
> Es gibt seltsame Phänomene wie den Tunneleffekt.
> Und z.B wie der Informationsfluss bei Verschränkten Teilchen zu erklären ist.



Ersteres ist Quantenmechnik, letzteres Information.
Für beides gilt die Relativitätstheorie nicht und beides lässt sich nach wie vor nicht auf makroskopische Objekte übertragen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die gesamte Physik basiert letzendlich darauf, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit endlich ist und nicht überschritten werden kann.
> Und bisher haben alle Experimente und Beobachtungen gezeigt, dass es so ist, wie wir das annehmen.



Was ich mich dabei immer Frage:
Haben wir irgend ein Experiment, dass überhaupt in der Lage wäre, Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu dedektieren?
Die meisten Messverfahren arbeiten ja im Endeffekt mit Licht (oder sogar deutlich langsameren Dingen)



NCphalon schrieb:


> Aber ihr macht immer so als hättet ihr was dagegen wenn doch so en antrieb erfunden würde, freut euch dochma über jeden fortschritt in dieser richtung un wenn er nur theoretisch is... ausserdem denke ich mal dass in diese theorien mindestens genausoviele gegenargumente einbezogen wurden wie ihr hier vorbringt un es gibt sie trotzdem^^



Über einen realisierten Antrieb könnte man sich freuen.
Über eine Theorie, die einen erklären würde UND die das bekannte Universum ebenfalls erklärt (bzw. zu Theorien kompatibel ist, die das machen) ebenfalls.
Aber Hirngespinste, die allein auf weiter Flur stehen, sind einfach auf dem gleichen Niveau, wie Verschwörungstheorien und Religionen:
Mit etwas Glück in sich schlüssig, ggf. ein paar Gegenargumente berücksichtigend, aber zu 99% der Welt inkompatibel, die allgemein als richtig gilt.



Sash schrieb:


> das ist allen nur theorie. damals dachte man auch das die schallmauer eine unüberwindbare mauer sei.



Hat man nie gedacht.
Man hat gedacht, man könnte keine Maschiene bauen, die die Schallmauer überwindet - aber das wars auch schon.
Das z.B. Licht problemlos Überschallgeschwindigkeit erreicht, weiß man seit der griechischen Antike.
Irgend Objekt, dass Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht, sucht man aber bis heute vergeblich.



> tolle theorie, mehr nicht. und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit den experimenten die mal gemacht wurden mit 2 identischen sehr genauen uhren, wovon sich eine mit sehr hoher geschwindigkeit bewegte.



Es gibt noch einige Experimente mehr, die bis auf weiteres nur durch die Relativitätstheorie erklärt werden können.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das mit den zwei Uhren hat man im Flugzeug gemacht. Eins flog gegen die Erddrehung und eins flog mit der Erddrehung (die Erddrehung ist verdammt schnell). Abweichungen konnte man feststellen.



Wie hat man seinerzeit eigentlich die Rotation berücksichtigt?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schutzschilde gibts ja schon, theoretisch natürlich. Zum Beispiel starke Magnetfelder, die elektrisch geladene Partikel ableiten können.
> Laser könnten mit Streulinsen entschärft werden (was ist ein Phaser? ).



Gerade zu selbsterklärend, im Vergleich zum Turbo-Laser 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Licht hat nichts mit Schall zu tun.
> Schall braucht ein Medium um sich ausbreiten zu können, von der dichte des Mediums hängt dann wiederum die Geschwindigkeit an, mit der sich der Schall ausbreitet.



Trotzdem lässt sich -zumindest auf markoskopischer Ebene- eine Verringerung der Lichtgeschwindigkeit in Medien messen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich mich dabei immer Frage:
> Haben wir irgend ein Experiment, dass überhaupt in der Lage wäre, Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu dedektieren?
> Die meisten Messverfahren arbeiten ja im Endeffekt mit Licht (oder sogar deutlich langsameren Dingen)


 
Man muss immer dazu sagen, dass man im Quantenbereich grundsätzlich nichts direkt beobachtet, man schließt aus Reaktionen daraus.
Ist bei der Relativität nicht anders. Schwarze Löche kann man direkt nicht beobachten, man kann nur ihre Auswirkungen ermitteln.

Zur Überlichtfähigkeit noch mal und dem Tachyon...
Wenn man der Quantentheorie glauben schenkt (und derzeit machen wir das) *muss* es eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein solchen Tachyon geben auch unterhalb der Lichtgeschwindigkeit auftreten zu können.
Derartige phantastischen Teilchen hat man aber noch nie entdecken, bzw. deren Auswirkungen auf andere Teilchen.
Sämtliche Strahlung/Wellen oder sonst was, die wir bisher erkennen/messen/definieren können mit den vier bekannten Kräften des Universums erklärt werden.
Für ein Überlichtteilchen wie das Tachyon müsste man eine fünfte Kraft neu definieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat man nie gedacht.
> Man hat gedacht, man könnte keine Maschiene bauen, die die Schallmauer überwindet - aber das wars auch schon.
> Das z.B. Licht problemlos Überschallgeschwindigkeit erreicht, weiß man seit der griechischen Antike.
> Irgend Objekt, dass Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht, sucht man aber bis heute vergeblich.


 
Dass es etwas schnelleres als Schall gibt, war schon sehr lange bekannt, schon die alten Griechen wussten, woher der Donner beim Gewitter kam.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einige Experimente mehr, die bis auf weiteres nur durch die Relativitätstheorie erklärt werden können.


 
Am einfachsten ist die Tatsache, dass man keine Schattenbildung sieht bei sich bewegenden Planten und Monden.
Wenn c nicht konstant wäre, würde man auf sich zu kommende Planeten eher sehen können als von sich entfernende. Das gleiche gilt auch für Doppelsternsysteme.
Die Bahnbewegung vom Merkur lässt sich nur mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie erklären, Newtons klassische Mechanik versagt hier.
Satelliten können nur mit Einsteins Krempel richtig arbeiten. Raumsonden müssen mit dem Relativkram fliegen, sonst würden sie nicht ankommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie hat man seinerzeit eigentlich die Rotation berücksichtigt?


 
Darum ging es ja. Ein Flugzeug ist mit der Rotation geflogen, hat also eine zusammenrechenbare Geschwindigkeit, das andere ist gegen die Rotatiion geflogen. Dort musste man die Rorationsgeschwindigkeit von der Fluggeschwinblabla abziehen.

Die Zeitausdehnung kann man auch sehr gut erklären.
Da c Konstant ist, ein Gravitationsfeld aber auch auf Photonen wirkt und sie theoretisch abbremsen müsste (versuch mal einen Berg hochzustrampeln, da merkt man, wie die Erde an einem zieht ), es aber nicht geht (c ist ja eine Konstante), muss sich eben die Zeit ausdehnen, das Photon braucht also sozusagen länger, erreicht aber immer c.
Trotzdem verliert das Photon dabei Energie, die Wellenlänge dehnt sich aus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trotzdem lässt sich -zumindest auf markoskopischer Ebene- eine Verringerung der Lichtgeschwindigkeit in Medien messen.


 
Nein, absolut nicht korrekt. Warum das grundlegend falsch ist, erkläre ich mal kurz.
Ein Photon erreicht immer c, egal wo, egal wie egal warum.
Den Effekt, der hier angesprochen wird, ist nichts anderes als ein Austausch von Photonen innerhalb der Atomhülle.
Ein Photon erreicht mit c das nächste Atm, dort wird es eingefangen und gibt seine Energie an das Atom ab. Darauf wird ein neues Photon emittiert, das wiederum zum nächsten Atom kommt und eingefangen wird. Es wird nun ein drittes Photon emittiert, das wieder zum Atom.... bla bla bla.
Je dichter die Atome gepackt sind, desto scheinbar länger braucht das Licht dadurch, aber es ist nicht immer das selbe Photon, sondern nur das gleiche ().
Die Reaktion eines Photons in der Atomhülle und das Aussenden eines neuen Photons dauern halt ein wenig, aber das Photon, was dann zum nächsten Atom unterwegs ist, ist immer mit c unterwegs, niemals langsamer.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist auch nur ein Gedankenexperiment.


 also das hät ich dir nicht zugetraut..
atze schröder in seinem porsche schaft das bestimmt..


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Stell dir doch mal vor, du hättest einen endlosen Fahrstuhl, der mit 1G beschleunigt wird.
Wie lange würde es dauern, bis man mit c fährt?


----------



## Sash (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

also 4g könnte man einen zutrauen.. oder nicht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Wenn du dich auf den Kopf stellst, gehen auch mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> also 4g könnte man einen zutrauen.. oder nicht?


 
Mehr als 1G würde ich nicht machen.
Denk mal daran, wie lange das bis zur Lichtgeschwindigkeit dauert. 
So lange immer 4G drauf haben....?


----------



## der Türke (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



> Licht hat nichts mit Schall zu tun.
> Schall braucht ein Medium um sich ausbreiten zu können, von der dichte des Mediums hängt dann wiederum die Geschwindigkeit an, mit der sich der Schall ausbreitet.



Und die Sonne ist kein Medium das Licht und Wärme ausbreitet.`???


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Du scheinst das nicht zu verstehen.
Schall braucht ein Medium, um sich ausbreiten zu können.
Licht braucht es nicht.
Daher gibts im Vakuum auch keine Geräusche (auf dem Mond ist es totenstill).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



der Türke schrieb:


> Und die Sonne ist kein Medium das Licht und Wärme ausbreitet.`???



Nein, sie ist kein Medium. Sie ist ein Objekt.
Ein Medium ist etwas, IN dem sich etwas tut. Im Falle eines Ausbreitungsmediums also etwas, in dem sich etwas ausbreitet. Elektromagnetische Strahlung breitet sich aber auch im Vakuum aus, benötigt kein Medium.


----------



## der Türke (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

oke also Licht braucht kein Medium aber Licht braucht  eine Quelle mehr nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Wie jede elektromagnetische Welle wird Licht erzeugt und ausgesand.
Schall kann auch erzeugt werden, aber im Gegensatz zu Licht braucht Schall etwas, in dem es sich ausbreiten kann (also Luft, oder Wasser oder einen festen Körper.
Je dünner die Luft ist, desto leiser wird es. Das Phänomen kannst du beobachten, wenn du in sehr großen Höhen bist, aber auch wenn du ein Vakuum erzeugst.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ich frage mich eigentlich, wenn man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt und einen Stein vor sich wirft, hätte der dann nicht Überlichtgeschwindigkeit? ^^

BTW: Wurde nichtmal gesagt, dass sich Gravitationswellen sogar noch um ein vielfaches schneller ausbreiten als Licht?


PS: Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, ich hoffe, ich hab hier nix doppelt gesagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich, wenn man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt und einen Stein vor sich wirft, hätte der dann nicht Überlichtgeschwindigkeit? ^^


 
Nein, wenn du auf einem Zug sitzt und eine Taschenlampe einschaltest, ist das Licht auf dem Zug genauso schnell wie auf dem Boden daneben. Es addiert sich nicht.
Anders rum ist es nicht anders. 
Davon abgesehen, dass du nicht mit c fliegen kannst und wenn du es könntest, kannst du keinen Stein werfen, weil die Zeit bei c stehen bleibt.
Du hast zum Werfen einfach keine Zeit. 



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> BTW: Wurde nichtmal gesagt, dass sich Gravitationswellen sogar noch um ein vielfaches schneller ausbreiten als Licht?


 
Nö, Gravitationswellen gehören zur Raumzeit.
Einstein hat ja gezeigt, dass Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit sein muss, daher hat sie keine "Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit".
Ein kollabierender Stern, der zu einem schwarzen Loch wird, verändert die Raumzeit um sich, daher verändert sich auch die Gravitation.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass du nicht mit c fliegen kannst und wenn du es könntest, kannst du keinen Stein werfen, weil die Zeit bei c stehen bleibt.
> Du hast zum Werfen einfach keine Zeit.



So die Theorie, aber technisch gesehen, wieso sollte die Zeit stehen bleiben?

Letzten Endes ist jeder Vorgang doch irgendwo eine Wechselwirkung zwischen Atomen, die in der Regel auf Elektronenbewegungen beruht. Aber Elektronen selbst bewegen sich schon nahezu mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit um den Atomkern, ohne dass alles stehen bleibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> So die Theorie, aber technisch gesehen, wieso sollte die Zeit stehen bleiben?


 
Weil das eine logische Konsequenz der allgemeinen und speziellen Relativitätstheorie ist.
Beobachtungen und Experimente haben gezeigt, dass die Zeit langsamer abläuft, je näher man c kommt.
Da sich Photon nicht verändern (wie z.B. Neutrinos) geht man davon aus, dass bei c keine Zeit mehr vergeht, daher können sie sich nicht verändern.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Letzten Endes ist jeder Vorgang doch irgendwo eine Wechselwirkung zwischen Atomen, die in der Regel auf Elektronenbewegungen beruht. Aber Elektronen selbst bewegen sich schon nahezu mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit um den Atomkern, ohne dass alles stehen bleibt.


 
Elektronen bewegen sich nicht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Sie haben äquvalent zu ihrer Masse eine entsprechende Gescheindigkeit, je höher die ist, desto schneller sind sie.

Wärme ist quantenphysikalisch betrachtet nichts anderes als die Bewegung von Elementarteilchen, je schneller die sich bewegen, desto wärmer ist es.
Diese Wärme wird dabei in Form von elektromagnetischer Strahlung abgegeben, und zwar so lange, bis sich die Temepraturen angeglichen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Je dünner die Luft ist, desto leiser wird es. Das Phänomen kannst du beobachten, wenn du in sehr großen Höhen bist, aber auch wenn du ein Vakuum erzeugst.



Physiker und nachvollziehbare Beispiele aus dem Alltag 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du auf einem Zug sitzt und eine Taschenlampe einschaltest, ist das Licht auf dem Zug genauso schnell wie auf dem Boden daneben. Es addiert sich nicht.
> Anders rum ist es nicht anders.
> Davon abgesehen, dass du nicht mit c fliegen kannst und wenn du es könntest, kannst du keinen Stein werfen, weil die Zeit bei c stehen bleibt.
> Du hast zum Werfen einfach keine Zeit.



Außerdem ist die Kraft, die nötig ist, um den Stein von C aus weiter zu beschleunigen, im warsten Sinne des Worts unendlich -> nix mit schmeißen.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> So die Theorie, aber technisch gesehen, wieso sollte die Zeit stehen bleiben?



Technik hat da wenig mit zu tun 
Dass die Zeit stehen bleibt, ist nicht so sehr geschlussfolgert (und somit begründbar), als vielmehr die Grundüberlegung: c ist konstant. Wird "beschleunigt", steigt nicht die Strecke, die in einer bestimmten Zeit zurückgelegt wird, sondern wärend dem Zurücklegen dieser Strecke vergeht eine kürzere Zeit. Bei c dauert es dann unendlich lange, bis ein Stückchen Zeit vergangen ist - die Zeit steht.

Die Ursache dafür herzuleiten, würde vorraussetzen, dass man die Relativitätstheorie versteht, was ja bekanntermaßen <10 Menschen weltweit tun 
(ich persönlich habe beschlossen, vorerst auf tiefere Nachforschungen zu verzichten und darauf zu hoffen, dass sie jemand wiederlegt  )



> Letzten Endes ist jeder Vorgang doch irgendwo eine Wechselwirkung zwischen Atomen, die in der Regel auf Elektronenbewegungen beruht. Aber Elektronen selbst bewegen sich schon nahezu mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit um den Atomkern, ohne dass alles stehen bleibt.



Abgesehen davon, dass es eben nur fast Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist:
Alles ist relativ.
D.h. die Zeit steht für denjenigen, der sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt (das Elektron, täte es das denn) - aber nicht für den ruhenden Beobachter und sein Umfeld.
Wenn du in Richtung des Saturn beschleunigst und kurz hinter der Marsumlaufbahn Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichst, dann wird für dich keine Zeit mehr vergehen, bis du beim Saturn ankommst.
Interagieren, d.h. darauf zerschmettert werden, kannst du aber trotzdem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Physiker und nachvollziehbare Beispiele aus dem Alltag


 
Hab ich an der Uni mal gemacht.
Vakuumröhre. Darin eine Klingel, die eben klingelt ().
Vakuumpumpe eingeschaltet und man hörte, wie die Klingel immer leiser wurde, bis man nichts mehr hörte. Fand ich cool. 
Und einen Gag hab ich auch noch gemacht.
Hab 'ne Feder und eine Metallkugel fallen gelassen, sie kamen gleichzeit unten an. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ursache dafür herzuleiten, würde vorraussetzen, dass man die Relativitätstheorie versteht, was ja bekanntermaßen <10 Menschen weltweit tun
> (ich persönlich habe beschlossen, vorerst auf tiefere Nachforschungen zu verzichten und darauf zu hoffen, dass sie jemand wiederlegt  )


 
Hmm, was meinst du genau, die Nachforschungen, dass es weniger als 10 Menschen auf der Welt gibt, die Einsteins Arbeit verstehen? 
Brr, angenommen, es gibt 10 Menschen, die sie verstehen....
Ich frage mich, wer die anderen 9 sind.


----------



## NCphalon (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Un wenn wir dem universum vorgaukeln dass sich vor unserem kleinen raumschiff ein objekt mit unendlicher masse befindet, aber sich das raumschiff dem objekt nie nähert?^^ Durch die raumzeitkrümmung könnte ma dann ohne zeitdilatation überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen und dabei in galaxien vorstoßen, wo nochnie ein mensch zuvor gewesen ist... *träum* xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Nehmen wir einmal an, man könnte mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen.

Wenn ich dann einen Stein werfe, würde ich mich damit ja selbst erschlagen, da der Stein durch meinen Wurf ja nur eine gewisse Beschleunigung erhält und ich ihn dann schneller einhole, als gut für mich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Un wenn wir dem universum vorgaukeln dass sich vor unserem kleinen raumschiff ein objekt mit unendlicher masse befindet, aber sich das raumschiff dem objekt nie nähert?^^ Durch die raumzeitkrümmung könnte ma dann ohne zeitdilatation überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen und dabei in galaxien vorstoßen, wo nochnie ein mensch zuvor gewesen ist... *träum* xD


 
Unendliche Masse ist so unendlich endlos. 
Nehmen wir mal an, wir haben eine künstliche Singularität.. 
Die schnallen wir vor unserem Raumschiff und nutzen die Gravitationkraft. um im "Fahrwasser" mitfliegen zu können.
Wie soll das aber gehen?
Die Gravitation würde das Raumschiff zerreissen und bisher hat noch keiner ein Schutz vor Gravitation gefunden.
Gegen alles kann man sich abschirmen, gegen Gravotation nicht, weil sie eben eine Raumzeitkrümmung ist.
Der Apfel fällt nicht vom Baum auf die Erde, sondern Apfel und Erde bewegen sich in der Raumzeit auf unterschiedlichen Bahnen aufeinander zu. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Nehmen wir einmal an, man könnte mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen.
> 
> Wenn ich dann einen Stein werfe, würde ich mich damit ja selbst erschlagen, da der Stein durch meinen Wurf ja nur eine gewisse Beschleunigung erhält und ich ihn dann schneller einhole, als gut für mich ist.


 
Du kannst ja nicht werfen, weil die Zeit stehen geblieben ist, also passiert nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, was meinst du genau, die Nachforschungen, dass es weniger als 10 Menschen auf der Welt gibt, die Einsteins Arbeit verstehen?




Nee, die Relativitätstheorie. Die Zahl könnte ich ja bequem selbst wiederlegen, wenn das Zeug verständlich und logisch wäre 



NCphalon schrieb:


> Un wenn wir dem universum vorgaukeln dass sich vor unserem kleinen raumschiff ein objekt mit unendlicher masse befindet, aber sich das raumschiff dem objekt nie nähert?^^ Durch die raumzeitkrümmung könnte ma dann ohne zeitdilatation überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen und dabei in galaxien vorstoßen, wo nochnie ein mensch zuvor gewesen ist... *träum* xD



Wenn sich das Raumschiff der Masse nie nähert, beschleunigt es erstmal gar nicht - es wiedersetzt sich einer unendlich starken Kraft. (womit wir beim ersten Problem wären)
Wir müssten diese Masse also auch noch selbst auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen, womit wir wieder beim gleichen Problem wie zu Anfang sind.

(anzumerken wäre noch, dass ein Vordingen in andere Galaxien nicht wünschenswert ist, da wir selbst in 400 Jahren nicht in der Lage sein werden, uns auch nur gegen Technologie aus anderen Quadranten dieser Galaxie zu verteidigen, geschweige denn gegen z.B. ein sehr, sehr altes Artefakt vom Format einer Executor  )




Fadi schrieb:


> Nehmen wir einmal an, man könnte mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen.
> 
> Wenn ich dann einen Stein werfe, würde ich mich damit ja selbst erschlagen, da der Stein durch meinen Wurf ja nur eine gewisse Beschleunigung erhält und ich ihn dann schneller einhole, als gut für mich ist.



Nö. Entweder, du schaffst es den Stein zu beschleunigen - dann ist er schneller als du, du siehst ihn nie wieder.
Oder du schaffst es nicht, dann bleibt der Stein, da wo er ist.
(prinzipiell wäre noch anzumerken: Das machen übrigens auch alle Elektronen in deinem Körper, die eigentlich gerade nach vorn rotieren sollten und alle Blutkörperchen, die zum Stirnlappen wollen, sowieso. Also freu dich, dass die Zeit gerade stillsteht  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nee, die Relativitätstheorie. Die Zahl könnte ich ja bequem selbst wiederlegen, wenn das Zeug verständlich und logisch wäre


 
Die Relativitätstheorie zu widerlegen haben schon ganz andere versucht und sich die Zähne daran ausgebissen. 
Vorerst muss man damit leben, man kann ja alle Raumzeitphänomene ganz gut damit erklären. 

Dass man aber langfristig eine Quantengravitation braucht, ist logisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Entweder, du schaffst es den Stein zu beschleunigen - dann ist er schneller als du, du siehst ihn nie wieder.
> Oder du schaffst es nicht, dann bleibt der Stein, da wo er ist.
> (prinzipiell wäre noch anzumerken: Das machen übrigens auch alle Elektronen in deinem Körper, die eigentlich gerade nach vorn rotieren sollten und alle Blutkörperchen, die zum Stirnlappen wollen, sowieso. Also freu dich, dass die Zeit gerade stillsteht  )


 
Die Frage ist ja immer noch wie schnell, selbst wenn man auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen will, kann man das nicht mit 300.000.000m/s² machen. 
Selbst 10.000m/s² sind da schon schlecht für die körperliche Verfassung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Also wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, würde man bei 10m/s² rund ein Jahrzehnt brauchen. Das wäre machbar (wenn auch selten sinnvoll)


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Bremsen nicht vergessen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, würde man bei 10m/s² rund ein Jahrzehnt brauchen. Das wäre machbar (wenn auch selten sinnvoll)


 
Mit mehr als 1G würde ich nicht dauerhaft beschleunigen.
OK, könnte man sagen, machen wir 2 oder 3G, aber trotzdem, 3G für wieviel Jahre? 
Kann nervig werden, vorallem beim Pennen. 
Und beim Drücken aufm Klo. 



steinschock schrieb:


> Bremsen nicht vergessen


 
Tja, das nächste Problem...
Captain. vor uns ist ein Stern, er ist nur noch 2 Lichtjahre weg, wir müssen ausweichen... 
Wir können nur noch nur 10G ausweichen, Ausweichzeit 6 Monate. 
Hmm, 6 Monate lang 10G aushalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit mehr als 1G würde ich nicht dauerhaft beschleunigen.



Versuche wären nötig, aber wenn bedenkt, was für Belastungen einige Leute ihrem Körper in Form von Fett zumuten, wären vielleicht auch 1,5G tragbar. 10 m/s² ist auf alle Fälle noch nicht deutlich drüber.



> OK, könnte man sagen, machen wir 2 oder 3G, aber trotzdem, 3G für wieviel Jahre?
> Kann nervig werden, vorallem beim Pennen.
> Und beim Drücken aufm Klo.



Da könnte es Vorteile haben 



> Tja, das nächste Problem...
> Captain. vor uns ist ein Stern, er ist nur noch 2 Lichtjahre weg, wir müssen ausweichen...
> Wir können nur noch nur 10G ausweichen, Ausweichzeit 6 Monate.
> Hmm, 6 Monate lang 10G aushalten.



Vielleicht sollten wir uns nochmal die Sache mit der Flüssigkeitsatmung angucken


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versuche wären nötig, aber wenn bedenkt, was für Belastungen einige Leute ihrem Körper in Form von Fett zumuten, wären vielleicht auch 1,5G tragbar. 10 m/s² ist auf alle Fälle noch nicht deutlich drüber.


 
Jede physikalische Veränderung von Kräften, die auf den Körper einwirken, haben gezeigt, dass er sich verändert, bzw. anpasst.
Man beachte den massiven Muskelschwund bei langem Weltraumaufenthalt. Da kannste soviel trainieren, wie du willst, die Muskeln bauen ab.

Womit wir beim nächsten Problem wären, dem Design des Raumschiffs, mit dem wir Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen wollen.
Um es dauerhauft im Weltraum aushalten zu können, müssten wir eine künstliche Schwerkraft erzeugen. OK, das ist kein Problem sowas zu machen, aber technisch trotzdem aufwendig.

Der Mensch ist von der Natur für 1G "gebaut" worden, andere Beschleunigungen sollten daher nur sehr langsam verändert und nicht dauerhaft erhalten werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns nochmal die Sache mit der Flüssigkeitsatmung angucken


 
Man könnte höchsten die gesamte Mannschaft in Druckanzüge stecken, wie man es beim Start des Shuttles auch macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Künstliche Schwerkraft sollte bei einer Beschleunigung in der Nähe von 1G wohl kein Problem sein 
Das Schiff muss halt nur so konstruiert werden, dass es nach der Hälfte der Strecke um 180° gedreht weiter fliegen kann.


Auch mit normalen Druckanzügen kommst du bei 10G nicht weit. Da hilft nur komplette Immersion und eine Lungenfüllung mit Dichte=1.


----------



## steinschock (3. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Sinn würden ja nur Generationenraumschiffe machen,
von daher ist ständig 1G durch Beschleunigung/Abbremsung zu Generieren nicht praktikabel.
Vom Energieproblem mal abgesehen.

Ansonsten werden wir waten müssen bis es eine vereinheitlicht Theorie gibt die auch die Quantenmechanik einbindet.
Dann müsste man ja errechnen können was noch möglich ist.

Mit Geschwindigkeit und/oder über Zeit wird es verdammt lang werden. 

Bleibt zu hoffen das dem ein oder anderen "Quanti"  was einfällt. 
Vielleicht wird Cern ja mal fertig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Künstliche Schwerkraft sollte bei einer Beschleunigung in der Nähe von 1G wohl kein Problem sein
> Das Schiff muss halt nur so konstruiert werden, dass es nach der Hälfte der Strecke um 180° gedreht weiter fliegen kann.


 
Ich rede von einer dauerhaften, künstlichen Schwerkraft, egal ob das Raumschiff fliegt oder einen Planeten umkreist.


----------



## axel25 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hm,meinst du der Hyperantrieb von diesem Heum könnte funtkionieren?
Könnte man ihn auch noch schneller machen (15min ins nächste Sonnensystem (das ,glaube ich, 6 Lichtjahre entfernt ist) wären schon toll, oder in 4 Wochen durch die halbe Galaxis.)


----------



## DesGrauens (4. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

wenn man sich den fortschritt der letzten 500jahre anschaut, den wir, die menscheit, gemacht haben, dann können wir uns nicht in den künsten träumen vorstellen wo wir in den nächsten 500jahren stehen werden.
der option, mit überlichtgeschwindichkeit zu "reisen" würde ich mich nicht komplett verweigern nur weil es jetzt zur zeit "unmöglich" ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Hm,meinst du der Hyperantrieb von diesem Heum könnte funtkionieren?
> Könnte man ihn auch noch schneller machen (15min ins nächste Sonnensystem (das ,glaube ich, 6 Lichtjahre entfernt ist) wären schon toll, oder in 4 Wochen durch die halbe Galaxis.)


 
Meinst du die Quantenfeldgeometrietheorie von Burkhard He*i*m?
Sie benötigt 12 Dimensionen um sie mathematisch berechnen zu können, kann sich aber auch auf 8 reduzieren lassen (8 pyhsikalische und 4 theoretische Dimensionen).
Neben Quintessenz (Vakuumpartikel mit repulsiver Wirkung) und Farbladung des Consense-Modells kann die Quantenfeldgeometrietheorie auch die Existenz der W- und Z-Bosonen erklären. Zusätzlich kommt ein neues Teilchen, das Gravitophoton, das sowohl anziehend aber auch abstoßend sein kann.
Letzteres hat man aber bisher noch nirgends experimentell oder durch Beobachtung erkennen können. Von abstoßender Gravitation rede ich da noch nicht mal.
Öhm, falls du die nicht meinst, musst du noch mal näher darauf eingehen. 

Das Trippel Gestirn Alpha Centauri (jep, ich bin der Meinung, dass man Proxima Centauri dazu zählen sollte, auch wenn er "nur" die 129fache Jupitermasse hat ) ist rund 4,22 bis 4,34 Lichtjahre entfernt und ist das dritthellste Gestirn am Nachthimmel.



DesGrauens schrieb:


> wenn man sich den fortschritt der letzten 500jahre anschaut, den wir, die menscheit, gemacht haben, dann können wir uns nicht in den künsten träumen vorstellen wo wir in den nächsten 500jahren stehen werden.
> der option, mit überlichtgeschwindichkeit zu "reisen" würde ich mich nicht komplett verweigern nur weil es jetzt zur zeit "unmöglich" ist.


 
Öhm, weil c eine Naturkonstante ist, auf die unser gesamtes pyhsikalisches Weltbild basiert. 
Gäbe es eine Erweiterung von c, hätten Experimente und Bebachtungen das schon zeigen müssen, ist aber nicht der Fall.
Man verweigert sich ja auch nicht, aber Pyhsik lässt sich nun mal nicht überlisten und das Licht ist da sehr hartnäckig. 
Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen, dass du die 100 Meter in unter 100 Metern läufst.


----------



## DesGrauens (4. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ich verstehe was du meinst. ich will auch garnicht ürgendwelche physikalischen effekte überlisten. ich meine nur man sollte sich die möglichkeit offen halten gewisse effekte umgehen zu können.

hier ein auszug von meinem freund wiki:

* Superluminares Tunneln  [Bearbeiten]*

 In der Universität Köln unter der Leitung von Günter Nimtz wurde der quantenmechanische Effekt des _Superluminaren Tunnelns_ von Mikrowellen-Photonen, dem der Tunneleffekt zu Grunde liegt, als erstes nachgewiesen.[3]
 Experimente vom Nimtz-Typ mit Photonen anderer Wellenlänge, insbesondere mit sichtbarem Licht, durch andere Gruppen haben stattgefunden und haben die Beobachtungen von Nimtz bestätigt (u. a. Steinberg und Raymond Chiao von der Universität Berkeley), werden von den Experimentatoren wie Chiao und Steinberg aber anders interpretiert. In allen Experimenten wird festgestellt, dass sich eine superluminare Geschwindigkeit dann einstellt, wenn sich zwischen der Quelle und dem Detektor eine Barriere befindet, welche die Photonen erst überwinden (durchtunneln) müssen.
 Medienwirksam wurde dort 1994 mit frequenzmodulierten Mikrowellen ein Teil einer Mozart-Sinfonie mit übertragen, wobei Nimtz nach eigenen Angaben für das Maximum und die Anstiegsflanke des Wellenpakets[4] eine 4,7-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit maß[5]. Nimtz behauptet, damit die Möglichkeit der Übertragung von Information mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit gezeigt zu haben, was aber bestritten wurde. Definiert man die Geschwindigkeit der Informationsübertragung über die Ansprechzeit eines Detektors, gibt es keine Informationsübertragung mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit: Ein Detektor auf einer gleich langen Vergleichsstrecke ohne „Tunnel“, auf der sich die gleiche Information (Pulsform) mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet, spricht zuerst an, da das Signal auf der Tunnelstrecke viel schwächer ist und zwar unabhängig von der Empfindlichkeit des Detektors.[6]
 Diese Experimente stehen nach allgemeiner Ansicht in völliger Übereinstimmung mit einem der Axiome der Relativitätstheorie, nach dem keine Informationsausbreitung mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit stattfindet. So kann man z. B. zeigen, dass ein Wellenzug beim Tunneln stärker im hinteren Teil gedämpft wird als im vorderen, so dass sich sein Intensitätsmaximum nach vorne verlagert. Definiert man die Lage des Maximums als Position des Wellenzuges, so kann man eine Überlichtgeschwindigkeit errechnen, ohne dass irgendein Teil des Wellenzuges mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit vorangeschritten wäre.
*Bei Tunnelexperimenten mit einzelnen Photonen wurde bereits überlichtschnelles Tunneln nachgewiesen*, siehe zum Beispiel Experimente der Chiao-Gruppe. Da beim Tunneln jedoch ein großer Teil der tunnelnden Photonen und damit der Information verloren geht, ist auch hier die Möglichkeit einer überlichtschnellen Informationsübertragung umstritten, siehe auch diese Bibliografie.[7]
 Von anderen Physikern, zum Beispiel im Überblicksartikel von Privitera et al.[8], wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Superluminalität des Geschehens ein Artefakt der verwendeten Definition von Geschwindigkeit ist.[9] Dass zum Beispiel die Gruppengeschwindigkeit von Pulsen in dispergierenden Medien größer als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit sein kann und nicht mehr die Signalgeschwindigkeit ist, war schon Leon Brillouin und Arnold Sommerfeld bekannt.[10]

wer weis vielleicht gelingt es ja ürgendwann mal superluminar, informationen zu übertragen. (man wären das geile ping werte beim zocken)


----------



## steinschock (4. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Problem beim Gamen ist dann, das du erschossen wirst bevor dein Gegner abgedrückt hat; oder umgekehrt. 
Wird auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Gameplay.


----------



## hzdriver (4. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Alles eine Frage der Technik , wenn es den nächsten Evolutionsprung gibt (2012) , werden wir sehen was es an neuen Werkstoffen , Elementen und daraus entstehenden Techniken gibt.
Wie gesagt ein Flugzeug mit Stoffbespannung kann nicht die Schallgeschwindigkeit erreichen , zumiindest steht der Nachweis noch aus , mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DesGrauens schrieb:


> ich verstehe was du meinst. ich will auch garnicht ürgendwelche physikalischen effekte überlisten. ich meine nur man sollte sich die möglichkeit offen halten gewisse effekte umgehen zu können.


 
Man kann Effekte nicht umgehen, man kan pyhsikalische Grundlagen nicht wegdiskutieren. 



DesGrauens schrieb:


> wer weis vielleicht gelingt es ja ürgendwann mal superluminar, informationen zu übertragen. (man wären das geile ping werte beim zocken)


 
Ich kenne das Experiment auch, hab das mal Live gesehen und ich weiß, dass das mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nichts zu tun hat. All das lässt sich sehr gut mit der Quantenpyhsik erklären und auch die Konstante von c wird nicht wirklich verletzt, wenn man sich die Sache mal genauer anschaut.
Und, wie immer gesagt, derartige Effekte passieren *nur* bei masselose Teilchen, und wir kennen derzeit nur ein masseloses Teilchen. 

Mal eine Gegenfrage. Bist du der Meinung, dass wenn du einen extrem hellen Scheinwerfer einschaltest, er eigentlich vom Gegendruck umfallen müsste, weil beim Einschalten Milliarden von Photonen gleichzeitig mit c beschleunigt wird?
Eine Gewehrkugel erzeugt ja auch einen Gegendruck und das ist nur eine einzige. 



hzdriver schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Technik , wenn es den nächsten Evolutionsprung gibt (2012) , werden wir sehen was es an neuen Werkstoffen , Elementen und daraus entstehenden Techniken gibt.
> Wie gesagt ein Flugzeug mit Stoffbespannung kann nicht die Schallgeschwindigkeit erreichen , zumiindest steht der Nachweis noch aus , mfg


 
Das hat mit Technik doch absolut nichts zu tun. 
Und wie kommst du auf einen neuen Evolutionssprung?
Und wieso 2012? 
Es ist völlig egal, mit welchem Werkstoff du c erreichen willst, es hat immer eine Masse und das ist immer unmöglich.
Effelte wie die Quantenverschränkung passieren nur mit Photonen, weil sie masselos sind, mit Elemtarteilchen, die eine Masse besitzen, ist ein derartiges Verhalten unmöglich.


----------



## DesGrauens (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kann Effekte nicht umgehen, man kan pyhsikalische Grundlagen nicht wegdiskutieren.



wenn ich informationen oder ein raumschiff durch ein wurmloch schicke, dann flliegt das raumschiff natürlich nicht schneller als c, ABER ich habe eine distanz schneller zurückgelegt als das ich das mit c geschafft hätte. das meine ich mit umgehen von gewissen physkalischen effekten. da wird auch nichts wegdiskutiert
uns fehlt immer noch die allerweltsformel, die die  Relativitätstheorie mit der quantenmechanik vereint. unser universum besteht aus 70% dunkler energie, 20% dunkle materie.
aus was besteht die dunkle energie/materie? richtig, wir wissen es nicht.
das einzige was wir wissen ist, das wir fast nichts wissen.
das sind mir zuviele ungereimtheiten die es gibt als das ich mit sicherheit sagen könnte es ist und wird nicht möglich sein mit c od. drüberhinaus zu reisen.
selbst wenn es tausend jahre dauert.


----------



## axel25 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Funktioniert der heimsche Antrieb nicht so, dass er in eine Dimension springt, die eine Abkürzung durch die Raumzeit darstellt?

Und 2012?
Quanti, weil da der Kalendar der Maya endet, was 
a)bedeuten könnte, dass wir einen verdammt großen Technologiesprung machen
b)jemand die Erde spring
c)4 Sternenzerstörer kommen, um uns zu unterwerfen.
d)oder eine sonstige Invasion von außen stattfindet
e)Uns jemand die nötige Technologie schenkt (Rebellen?)

Also, könnte man den heimschen Antrieb schneller machen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Und 2012?
> Quanti, weil da der Kalendar der Maya endet, was


bedeuten könnte, dass die keinen Bock mehr hatten, den Kalender weiter zu "schreiben".


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DesGrauens schrieb:


> wenn ich informationen oder ein raumschiff durch ein wurmloch schicke, dann flliegt das raumschiff natürlich nicht schneller als c, ABER ich habe eine distanz schneller zurückgelegt als das ich das mit c geschafft hätte. das meine ich mit umgehen von gewissen physkalischen effekten. da wird auch nichts wegdiskutiert


 
Öhm, wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach so eine Einstein-Rosen-Brücke aussehen?
In der Einstein-Rosen-Brücke ist eine weiterführende mathematische Überlegung der Singularität, auch als Kruskal-Lösung bekannt.
Dort wird mathematisch eine Geodäte beschrieben.
Leider gilt sie als nicht vollständigt, da man in der "klassischen Relativitätstheorie" mathematisch davon ausgeht, dass eine Singularität ein sechsdimensionaler Punkt in einem dreidimensionalen Universum ist.

Wie du da jetzt ein Raumschiff durchkriegen willst, weiß ich nicht, aber mathematisch passt da nicht mal ein Photon durch. 



DesGrauens schrieb:


> uns fehlt immer noch die allerweltsformel, die die Relativitätstheorie mit der quantenmechanik vereint. unser universum besteht aus 70% dunkler energie, 20% dunkle materie.


 
Nö, so extrem ist es nicht dunkle Materie mach nach heutigen Berechnungen ungefähr 80% des Universums aus, wobei dunkle Energie das gleiche ist, ist so einer Art "Sammelbegriff" für alles, das wir noch nicht verstehen.
Neutrinos könnten zu dieser dunklen Materie gehören und sie ist deshalb nur dunkel, weil die sichtbare Sternmasse unser Galaxie nicht ausreicht um die Bewegung der Sterne zu erklären. Also geht man davon aus, dass es da noch mehr Masse geben muss. Allerdings muss auch gesagt werden, dass die Überlegungen auf eine feste Hubble Konstante beruhen und so fest ist sie bisher noch nicht gewesen. 



DesGrauens schrieb:


> das sind mir zuviele ungereimtheiten die es gibt als das ich mit sicherheit sagen könnte es ist und wird nicht möglich sein mit c od. drüberhinaus zu reisen.
> selbst wenn es tausend jahre dauert.


 
Nö, die Konstants von c hat mit der dunklen Materie aber nichts zu tun, auch die dunkle Materie muss sich der Raumzeit unterwerfen. Außerdem, wenn es dunkle Materie um Universum gibt, die sich über ein Gravitationsfeld bemerktbar macht, wieso ist dann keine in unserer Nähe?



axel25 schrieb:


> Funktioniert der heimsche Antrieb nicht so, dass er in eine Dimension springt, die eine Abkürzung durch die Raumzeit darstellt?


 
Öhm, wie schon häufiger gesagt, die "anderen" Dimensionen brauchen wir, um den Kosmos mathematisch zu erklären, sie können nicht physisch "genutzt" werden.



axel25 schrieb:


> Und 2012?
> Quanti, weil da der Kalendar der Maya endet, was
> a)bedeuten könnte, dass wir einen verdammt großen Technologiesprung machen
> b)jemand die Erde spring
> ...


 
a) Weil der Maya Kalender nicht endet, er wiederholt sich alle 18980 Tage und 2012 beginnt er halt von neuem, das ist alles.
b) Du meinst sprengen, aber wieso sollte das einer machen?
Und wie will man einen ganzen Planeten sprengen?
c) Öhm, das lasse ich mal so stehen.... 
d) Wieder die Frage, wer soll das sein und wo sollten die herkommen, vorallem wie?
e) Zuviel Stargate gesehen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



> Und wie will man einen ganzen Planeten sprengen?


Experimente mit der Eigenresonanz der Erde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Experimente mit der Eigenresonanz der Erde.


 
Du musst gegen die Schwerkraft der Erde vorgehen, das ist nicht einfach und hat nichts mit einem Kristallglas zu tun, dass bei einem bestimmten Ton zerpringen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass wir das so schnell schaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Du meinst, die Erde sprengen?
Hmm, was würde passieren, wenn man alle Atomwaffen auf einen Haufen legt und sie gemeinsam zündet?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Global gesehen, nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Müsste man mal ausrechnen, wie viel Energie wirklich frei gesetzt wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Dann mach mal.
Wenn du auf die Energie eines Global Killers kommst, sollten wir uns Sorgen darüber machen, wo wir das Zeug endlagern.

@ruyven
Wir sind schon fast fertig damit, also bitte nicht beschweren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Das bisher stärkste gemessene Erdbeben hatte eine Stärke von 9,5 auf der Richter Skala. Das entpricht einer Energie von 4,6x10 hoch 17 Joule.
Die stärkste jemals gezündetet Wasserstoffbombe hatte eine Energie von 1,7x 10 hoch 15.
Man braucht also locker 54 Wasserstoffbomben um den Energieausstoß eines starken Erdbebens zu erreichen.
Als der Mount St. Helens ausbrach, wurde eine Energiemenge von 2,2x 10 hoch 19 Joule freigesetzt.
Der Ausbruch des Pinatubo war rund 10 Mal stärker.
Ein Asteroideneinschlag setzt ungefähr 100 Millionen mal mehr Energie frei als ein Vulkanausbruch wie der Pinatubo (sind jetzt aber Schätzungen, bei einem Durchmesser von einem Kilometer )
100 Millionen Wasserstoffbomben gibts aber nicht. 
Und der Einschlag eines Asteroiden interessiert die Erde nicht die Bohne.  

Das ist nicht mal ein Jucken auf der Oberfläche unseres Planeten.


----------



## steinschock (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Für den Planeten wäre das Penicillin, gegen die Seuche . 


Man geht doch davon aus das auch Dunkle Materie Klumpt.
Auch sind es nicht nur die Planeten/Glaxienbewegungen die das Vorhandensein von dunkler Materie impliziert.

Durch die Lichtkrümmung kann man doch recht genau auf die Ablenkende Masse schließen.
Woher weist du das es die hier nicht gibt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Man geht doch davon aus das auch Dunkle Materie Klumpt.
> Auch sind es nicht nur die Planeten/Glaxienbewegungen die das Vorhandensein von dunkler Materie impliziert.


 
Darauf kommt es aber an, mit den erkennbaren Sternen und der daraus resultierenden Masse kann man die Bewegung unserer Galaxie nicht erklären.
Dass es ein massereiches schwarzen Loch im Zetrum gibt, davon geht man inzwischen aus und ist wohl auch Standard bei Galaxien (habs mal in einem andere Thread erklärt, wieso das so ist). Aber trotzdem müssten die Spiralarme früher oder später auseinander driften, tun sie aber nicht.
Das kann derzeit nur mit Materie erklärt werden, denn Gravitation ist die einzige Kraft, die dazu in der Lage ist.
In unserem Sonnensytem bedarf es keiner dunklen Materie um die Planetenbewegeungen zu erklären, das kann Einsteins Theorie auch ohne sehr gut.
Sternenbewegungen am Nachthimmel lassen sich völlig ohne dunkle Materie erklären und mathematisch korrekt berechnen. Wenn es aber dunkle Materie gibt, dann muss sie sich auch innerhalb unserer Sichtweite zeigen können, bzw. deren Schwerkraftauswirkung.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Die Wega bewegt sich derzeit auf unser Sonnensytem zu, in 210.000 Jahren wird es deshalb der hellste Stern am Nachthimmel sein und zwar für rund 270.000 Jahre.
Diese Bewegung kann man sehr gut berechnen, wo ist das die dunkle Materie, die Einfluss darauf haben müsste?



steinschock schrieb:


> *Durch die Lichtkrümmung kann man doch recht genau auf die Ablenkende Masse schließen*.
> Woher weist du das es die hier nicht gibt?


 
Du hast die Frage schon beantwortet, ich hab sie mal markiert. 
Wenn es "verklumpte" dunkle Materie gibt, müssten sich Effekte zeigen, ist aber nicht der Fall.
Einzig Gravitationslinsen sind dazu in der Lage, den Verlauf eines Photons im Universum zu verändern.
Die bekannteste ist davon das Einsteinkreuz. KLICK


----------



## steinschock (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Das mit dem Klumpen war vor einiger Zeit(Wochen) in Zusammenhang mit Dunkler Materie und Gravtationslinsen in einem Bericht.

War ein Deutscher Wissenschaftler der die Verzerrungen und Mehrfachbilder durch Gravitation in ein Rechenmodell packt.
Erstens um die Bilder überhaupt richtig zuordnen und entzerren zu können, dabei entsteht dann auch eine Gravitationskarte.
Nagel mich bitte als Halblaie nicht fest, ich hoffe du weist da mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, die Konstants von c hat mit der dunklen Materie aber nichts zu tun, auch die dunkle Materie muss sich der Raumzeit unterwerfen.



Ist es nicht genaugenommen sogar so, dass erst aus dem Vergleich der Relativitästheorie und ihrer Aussagen über die Raumzeit&Gravitation heraus der Bedarf nach dieser zusätzlichen Masse entsteht?
Wenn wir c streichen, dann sind wir auch nicht mehr in der Lage, die Bewegung der Himmelskörper vollständig zu beschreiben und können somit auch nicht sagen, ob sie allein durch die sichtbare Materie erklärt wird...



> Öhm, wie schon häufiger gesagt, die "anderen" Dimensionen brauchen wir, um den Kosmos mathematisch zu erklären, sie können nicht physisch "genutzt" werden.



Gibts da eigentlich eine physikalische Argumentation für, warum das nicht möglich ist?
Ich meine: Eine Dimension ist eigentlich dadurch definiert, dass man sich an ihr entlang bewegen kann, oder? Bei der Zeit sind Bemühungen, einen Mechanismus zur Kontroller der Bewegung zu finden, zwar noch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt gewesen  (aber es gibt bislang kein physikalisches Gesetz, dass diesen verbietet) - aber wieso kann man von vorneherein sicher sein, dass es für die anderen 2-12 Dimensionen gar keinen geben kann?
(Nicht dass einen der zwangsläufig weiterbringen würde - schließlich wäre die 6dimensionale Geschwindigkeit weiterhin auf c beschränkt, so dass man ohne starke Verwerfungen in der Raumzeit, die Abkürzungen ermöglichen, trotzdem nicht schneller ankäme, im Gegenteil. Wenn ichs mir so recht überlege: Eigentlich ist eine Bewegung entlang der Zeitachse noch das sinnvollste Ziel. Man kommt zwar nicht mit >c zum Ziel, aber man ist trotzdem früher an )



> b) Du meinst sprengen, aber wieso sollte das einer machen?



TzTzTz...
Warum betreibt man wohl eine riesige Energie- und Materialverschwendung, um eine Waffe zu bauen und anschließend einzusetzen, die die gesamte Masse eines Planeten auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt?

Natürlich in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwelche Rebellen und unabhängigen Systeme sich ergeben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst, die Erde sprengen?
> Hmm, was würde passieren, wenn man alle Atomwaffen auf einen Haufen legt und sie gemeinsam zündet?



Man hätte
- einen großen Krater
- mit Glasur
- ein zünftiges Erdbeben (vermutlich viele Folgebeben, wenn die Erschütterung Verspannungen löst)
- ggf. daraus entstehende Tsunamis
- eine athmosphärische Schockwelle, die vermutlich alle größeren Strukturen des betroffenen Kontinents umhaut
- eine nenneswerte Menge Staub in der Athmosphäre (allerdings vermutlich sehr viel weniger, als wenn die Bomben nicht auf einem Haufen liegen)
- daraus folgend eine deutliche Abkühlung der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur in den nächsten ~Jahrzehnten
- und natürlich einen weltweiten radiaktiven Fallout, der Krebs- und Sterblichkeitsraten über Jahre hinweg massiv steigern wird.
(Spannend wäre die Frage, ob es in Zuge dessen zu einem Artensterben kommt, oder ob der sich ergebende Zusammenbruch der menschlichen Zivilisation und damit des Homo sapiens Bestandes eine Netto-Entlastung ergibt?)

Prinzipiell fürchte ich aber mal, dass eine alzu dichte Lagerung von sehr vielen Atomwaffen eine verfrühte Kernspaltung auslösen könnte bzw. das selbst im besten Falle die Zündsynchronisation so schlecht ist, dass de facto nicht alle Atomwaffen an einer Stelle explodieren, sondern dass die zuerst hochgehenden den Rest in weitem Umkreis verteilt und dass dabei die Zündeinrichtungen größtenteils zerstört sowie das Fissions-/Fusionsmaterial verteilt wird. Dann hätten wir nur einen vergleichsweise kleinen Krater, keine Erdbeben, sonderlich große Schockwellen,... und, je nach der resultierenden Partikelgröße, nicht mal einen übermäßig großen Radioaktivätseintrag in die Athmosphäre, sondern höchstens die Verseuchung von ein paar Mm² Land.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es nicht genaugenommen sogar so, dass erst aus dem Vergleich der Relativitästheorie und ihrer Aussagen über die Raumzeit&Gravitation heraus der Bedarf nach dieser zusätzlichen Masse entsteht?


 
Öhm, prinzipell nicht. Nach dem dritten Keplerschen Gesetz und den Gesetzen der Schwerkraft müssten die Spiralarme auseinanderfliegen, da sie sich mit unterschiedlicher Rotationsgeschwindigkeit bewegen (ist ja in unserem Planetensytem genauso, die äußeren bewegen sich langsamer als die inneren). die Spiralarme unserer Galaxie bewegen sich aber schneller, je weiter sie vom Zentrum entfernt sind.
Man hatte gehofft, dass es die Relativitätstheorie erklären könnte, war aber nicht der Fall. Daher hat man jetzt Schwerkraft "eingebaut", damit es mathematisch passt. Dafür bedarf es aber soviel Masse, dass die der sichtbaren Sterne nur noch 20% dessen ausmacht, was eine Galaxie an Masse so rumschleppt. Bei einigen Forschern ging daher der Hintern auf Grundeis.
So viel dunkle Materie musste sich irgendwie auch sinst bemerkbar machen, wieso sollte sie nur zwischen den Spiralarmen verteilt sein und nirgends woanders.
Also sucht man danach (seit Jahren), doch Hinweise oder gar Schwerkrafteffekte innerhalb unserer Sichtweise sind bisher noch nicht aufgefallen.
Wieso ist das so?
Liegt es daran, dass wir mit den Neutrinos die dunkle Materie schon lange gefunden haben? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts da eigentlich eine physikalische Argumentation für, warum das nicht möglich ist?


 
Meinst du jetzt die "anderen" Dimension, die man so braucht, um den Kosmos zu erklären?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meine: Eine Dimension ist eigentlich dadurch definiert, dass man sich an ihr entlang bewegen kann, oder?


 
Kommt eben darauf an, ob du eine Dimension physikalisch oder mathematisch auslegst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Zeit sind Bemühungen, einen Mechanismus zur Kontroller der Bewegung zu finden, zwar noch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt gewesen (aber es gibt bislang kein physikalisches Gesetz, dass diesen verbietet) - aber wieso kann man von vorneherein sicher sein, dass es für die anderen 2-12 Dimensionen gar keinen geben kann?


 
Weil man sich derzeit ja noch nicht mal sicher ist, wie viele Dimensionen man wirklich braucht. 
Mein Bekannter beim MIT spricht derzeit von 6 Dimensionen um die Vorgänge auf Quantenebene zu erklären (der Gute ist Quantenpyhsiker udn labert mir ab und zu mal die Tasche voll, meistens verstehe ich nach 30 Sekunden kein Wort mehr ). Für die Erklärung der Kosmologie bedarf es aber 11 Dimensionen und wenn man den Urknall mathematisch erklären will, müssen schon 22 Dimensionen ausgegraben werden. 

Und du kommst jetzt mit Mechanismus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Nicht dass einen der zwangsläufig weiterbringen würde - schließlich wäre die 6dimensionale Geschwindigkeit weiterhin auf c beschränkt, so dass man ohne starke Verwerfungen in der Raumzeit, die Abkürzungen ermöglichen, trotzdem nicht schneller ankäme, im Gegenteil. Wenn ichs mir so recht überlege: Eigentlich ist eine Bewegung entlang der Zeitachse noch das sinnvollste Ziel. Man kommt zwar nicht mit >c zum Ziel, aber man ist trotzdem früher an )


 
Ist aber mal eine Interessante Frage, ob es in den anderen Dimensionen ebenso physikalisch zugeht, wie in den drei bekannten Dimensionen.
Des weiteren könnte die Frage aufkommen, was denn wirklich passiert, wenn man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht.
Da wir ja davon ausgehen, dass die Zeit bei c stehen bleibt, müsste sie theoretisch bei größer c sogar rückläufig sein, das heißt, die Zeit läuft rückwärts.
Derzeit dehnt sich das Universum aus, abhängig von Masse und Energie wird es das weiterhin tun. Doch was passiert, wenn die Materie im Universum ausreichen sollte, dass die Ausbreitung stehen bleibt und das Universum wieder in sich zusammenfällt?
Läuft dann die Zeit ebenfalls rückwärts?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Spannend wäre die Frage, ob es in Zuge dessen zu einem Artensterben kommt, oder ob der sich ergebende Zusammenbruch der menschlichen Zivilisation und damit des Homo sapiens Bestandes eine Netto-Entlastung ergibt?)


 
Damit muss man meiner Meinung nach stark rechnen, weil sich wohl niemand ausrechnen kann, wieviel Strahlung über die Erde tatsächlich ausgebreitet wird und wie lange es dauert, bis die Erde die Strahlung kompensiert hat.
Aber langfristig erholt sich die Erde ja immer und andere Artensterben haben gezeigt, dass die Evolution immer neue Wege und Mittel findet, damit sich das Leben ausbreiten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prinzipiell fürchte ich aber mal, dass eine alzu dichte Lagerung von sehr vielen Atomwaffen eine verfrühte Kernspaltung auslösen könnte bzw. das selbst im besten Falle die Zündsynchronisation so schlecht ist, dass de facto nicht alle Atomwaffen an einer Stelle explodieren, sondern dass die zuerst hochgehenden den Rest in weitem Umkreis verteilt und dass dabei die Zündeinrichtungen größtenteils zerstört sowie das Fissions-/Fusionsmaterial verteilt wird. Dann hätten wir nur einen vergleichsweise kleinen Krater, keine Erdbeben, sonderlich große Schockwellen,... und, je nach der resultierenden Partikelgröße, nicht mal einen übermäßig großen Radioaktivätseintrag in die Athmosphäre, sondern höchstens die Verseuchung von ein paar Mm² Land.


 
Hmm, ich denke schon, dass man theoretisch in der Lage sein sollte, alle Sprengköpfe innerhalb eine zehntausenstel Sekunde zu zünden (wenn ich mich nicht irre, liegt die Trägheit bei einem Atom bei 9650 tausendstel Sekunden). Trotzdem, auch eine nicht gewollte Zündung einer Atrombome führt zu Energiefreisetzung und wenn 300 Atombomben die Wasserstoffbomben zünden, die nicht gezündet haben, dann scheppert das auch, es entstehen dann Gravitationswellen () im Inneren der Erde, die dank der Unterschiedlichen Zündzeitpunkte zu Wellentalen und Wellenbergen führt und wenn sich zwei Wellenberge vereinen, wird es an der Stelle recht ungemütlich. 
Hmm, wie war das noch mit den Tests einer Atombombe. Es hatte, wenn ich nicht total daneben liege, einen Wert von 4,2 auf der Richter Skala.
Was aber immer noch schweinewenig ist, im Vergleich zur Energie, die ein Asteroideneinschlag mit sich bringt und wenn man daran denkt, dass irgendwann mal der Vorläufer des Mondes auf die Erde geprallt ist, sie aber trotzdem noch ganz ist, dann kann man nachvollziehen, wie verdammt zäh so ein Planet mit einem Nickel/Eisenkern wirklich ist.
Ich schätze mal, dass so ein Gasriese, trotz der enormen Größe, nicht so viel abkann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, prinzipell nicht. Nach dem dritten Keplerschen Gesetz ....



Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, ist es doch aber so, dass die klassischen Überlegungen, die auf Graviation im Sinne Newtons aufbauen, so nicht haltbar sind und auch ein gewisser Teil der Instrumente, mit denen z.B. kosmische Geschwindigkeiten (auch Entfernungen?) bestimmt werden, auf Prinzipien der Relativitätstheorie basieren, oder?



> Meinst du jetzt die "anderen" Dimension, die man so braucht, um den Kosmos zu erklären?



Ich mein die Dungeon Dimensions, die man "physikalisch nicht nutzen kann" - welche auch immer du damit meinst 



> Kommt eben darauf an, ob du eine Dimension physikalisch oder mathematisch auslegst.



Wenn ich die Welt, also etwas physisches, beschreibe, doch wohl hoffentlich ersteres?



> Ist aber mal eine Interessante Frage, ob es in den anderen Dimensionen ebenso physikalisch zugeht, wie in den drei bekannten Dimensionen.



Nun, alle Gesetze, die auf der untersten Seite eines Papierstapels gelten, gelten auch in allen darüber liegenden Ebenen. Alle Gesetze, die heute gelten, gelten auch in Zukunft und Vergangenheit - das sollte sich auch entlang der Dimensionen 5 bis n anwenden lassen.
Alles andere wäre jedenfalls eine Verletzung bzw. massive Einschränkung des Uniformitätsprinzipes.
(Und wenn wir das ablegen, dann können wir uns die Astrophysik auch ganz sparen.)



> Des weiteren könnte die Frage aufkommen, was denn wirklich passiert, wenn man Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht.
> Da wir ja davon ausgehen, dass die Zeit bei c stehen bleibt, müsste sie theoretisch bei größer c sogar rückläufig sein, das heißt, die Zeit läuft rückwärts.



Ob dass dann die Konsequenz hätte, dass das Objekt, dass sich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, seine Integrität verliert (großes Objekt, z.B. eins mit Antrieb) bzw. sich auflöst, weil es nicht jünger als seine Entstehung sein kann (Elementarteilchen, siehe Strings)?
Und ob das der Grund ist, warum wir nichts mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit entdecken können? 



> Aber langfristig erholt sich die Erde ja immer und andere Artensterben haben gezeigt, dass die Evolution immer neue Wege und Mittel findet, damit sich das Leben ausbreiten kann.



Langfristig gibts da eh keine Probleme. Aber bei einem nicht-flächigen A-Waffeneinsatz könnten auch die kurzfristigen deutlich kleiner ausfallen, als in den Szenarien des kalten Krieges, in denen quasi die gesamte nördliche Hemisphäre direkt betroffen wäre.



> Hmm, ich denke schon, dass man theoretisch in der Lage sein sollte, alle Sprengköpfe innerhalb eine zehntausenstel Sekunde zu zünden (wenn ich mich nicht irre, liegt die Trägheit bei einem Atom bei 9650 tausendstel Sekunden).



Technisch lassen sich solche Zündvorrichtungen bauen (braucht man für einen Hohlkugel-Sprengkopf sowieso), aber hier geht es ja um die Verwendung bestehender Systeme - und die dürften nicht für eine Synchronisierung im sub-ms-Bereich ausgerüstet sein.



> Trotzdem, auch eine nicht gewollte Zündung einer Atrombome führt zu Energiefreisetzung und wenn 300 Atombomben die Wasserstoffbomben zünden, die nicht gezündet haben, dann scheppert das auch, es entstehen dann Gravitationswellen ()



Wenn.
Wenn die ersten 20 Bomben die anderen in Einzelteilen im Umkreis von ein paar 100m verteilen, dann könnte das aber schiefgehen. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Sprengköpfe in der Praxis fein abgestimmt und oft von Reflektoren umgeben sind, dass für eine Zündung von außen muss eine vielfach höhere Energiemenge einwirken, als für die reguläre Zündung von innen.
Damit die einwirken kann, darf aber noch nicht alles in Bewegung sein.



> (man will ja nicht zuviel Material verschwenden) im Inneren der Erde, die dank der Unterschiedlichen Zündzeitpunkte zu Wellentalen und Wellenbergen führt und wenn sich zwei Wellenberge vereinen, wird es an der Stelle recht ungemütlich.



Ich würde definitiv nicht sagen, dass man sich möglichst weit vom (d.h. antipodal zum) Explosionsort befinden sollte 




> und wenn man daran denkt, dass irgendwann mal der Vorläufer des Mondes auf die Erde geprallt ist, sie aber trotzdem noch ganz ist,



Die ist nicht noch ganz, die ist wieder ganz 



> Ich schätze mal, dass so ein Gasriese, trotz der enormen Größe, nicht so viel abkann.



Hängt von der Zusammensetzung ab - und was man als "abkann" definiert. Eine erwähnenswerten Teil der Materie wird man nicht herausschlagen und zerstören kann man eh nichts.
Aber ggf. zündet man das Ding an...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, ist es doch aber so, dass die klassischen Überlegungen, die auf Graviation im Sinne Newtons aufbauen, so nicht haltbar sind und auch ein gewisser Teil der Instrumente, mit denen z.B. kosmische Geschwindigkeiten (auch Entfernungen?) bestimmt werden, auf Prinzipien der Relativitätstheorie basieren, oder?


 
Mit der klassischen Planetenbewegung müsste man das aber ebenso berechnen können. Für die Feinheiten (siehe Merkur) braucht es die Relavititätstheorie, aber die Planeten den Sonnensystem lassen sich auch ohne Einstein sehr gut berechnen und das sehr genau.
Genauso wie die Bewegung der Galaxie, also die Drehbewegung. Die Sonne braucht 220 Millionen Jahre um das Zentrum einmal zu umrunden, doch wieso ist sie schneller als die Sterne, die näher zum Zentrum sind?
Das lässt sich weder mit der klassischen Mechanik noch mit Einstein erklären.
Dazu reicht die Masse der Galaxie einfach nicht aus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich mein die Dungeon Dimensions, die man "physikalisch nicht nutzen kann" - welche auch immer du damit meinst


 
Ich rede von denen, die sinnvoll sind um das Universum zu erklären (von verständlich erklären rede ich nicht ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Welt, also etwas physisches, beschreibe, doch wohl hoffentlich ersteres?


 
Du kannst die Dimensionen, die höher angesiedelt sind, nicht so nutzen, wie du jetzt meinst oder hoffst.
Die Dimensionen 5 und 6, die man derzeit für die Quantenpartikel braucht um die Quarks zu erklären sind so klein, dass nicht mal ein Quark darin Platz hat. Es geht darum um die Planck Länge.
(Die Planck Einheiten sind die ersten Vorläufer der Quantengravitation)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun, alle Gesetze, die auf der untersten Seite eines Papierstapels gelten, gelten auch in allen darüber liegenden Ebenen. Alle Gesetze, die heute gelten, gelten auch in Zukunft und Vergangenheit - das sollte sich auch entlang der Dimensionen 5 bis n anwenden lassen.
> Alles andere wäre jedenfalls eine Verletzung bzw. massive Einschränkung des Uniformitätsprinzipes.
> (Und wenn wir das ablegen, dann können wir uns die Astrophysik auch ganz sparen.)


 
Tja, das ist eben das Problem, mit dem wir uns derzeit beschäftigen. Die Lehren Einsteins sagen ein Objekt voraus, das eine so große Massedichte aufweißt, dass nicht mal Licht aus seiner Singularität entkommen kann.
In der Quantenphysik wird man aber darauf hingewiesen, dass alles nur eine Frage der Wahrscheinlichkeiten sind.
Also muss es nach Definition der Quantenphysik eine Möglichkeit geben, dass ein Photon doch mal einer Dingularität entkommen kann, denn diese Singularität ist so klein, dass dort quantenphysikalische Phänomene auftreten müssen.
Demzufolge entstehen an der Grenze der Singularität paarweise Partikel, die virtuell vorhanden sind, sie gehorchen Einsteins Pyhsik und verlassen die Singularität nicht. Doch laut der Quantenphysik muss es die Wahrscheinlichkeit geben, dass doch mal eins der Teilchen der Singularität entkommen kann, aus dem virtuellen Teilchen wird dann ein reales und es entzieht dem schwarzen Loch dadurch Energie.
Das schwarze Loch strahlt also. Demzufolge muss es auch eine Entropie besitzen und ableitend davon eine Temperatur haben.
Daraus kann man resultieren, dass ein schwarzes Loch, egal welche Masse es hat, nicht größer sein kann als die Planck Länge.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob dass dann die Konsequenz hätte, dass das Objekt, dass sich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, seine Integrität verliert (großes Objekt, z.B. eins mit Antrieb) bzw. sich auflöst, weil es nicht jünger als seine Entstehung sein kann (Elementarteilchen, siehe Strings)?
> Und ob das der Grund ist, warum wir nichts mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit entdecken können?


 
Nehmen wir mal das Photon an, es bewegt sich mit c durch die Raumzeit. Durch eine Reaktion mit der Dimension n wird es kurzfristig auf größer c beschleunigt. Durch die Energieaufnahme und die Wechselwirkung hat das Photon eine Masse erhalten (nur ein Teilchen mit der Ruhemasse 0 kann c schnell sein). 
Für eben diesen Augenblick hat es sich in der Zeit zurück bewegt (für das Über-Photon läuft die Zeit normal ab). Es gibt die Energie wieder ab und wird wieder zum Photon. Die abgegebene Energie muss also jetzt in unser Universum eingedrungen sein. Also Energiegewinnung aus dem Nichts.
Bisher ist ein derartiges Phänomen nicht aufgetreten.
In keinem Teilchenbeschleuniger ist bisher mehr Energie rausgekommen als man reingesteckt hat.
Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass es auch nichts schnelleres als das Photon gibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt von der Zusammensetzung ab - und was man als "abkann" definiert. Eine erwähnenswerten Teil der Materie wird man nicht herausschlagen und zerstören kann man eh nichts.
> Aber ggf. zündet man das Ding an...


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, welche Masse das Objekt hatte, das die Erde traf und den Mond erzeugte und wo es geblieben ist.
Die Erde hat sechsmal mehr Masse als der Mond. Würde also ein Himmelskörper einen der Gasriesen treffen, dessen Masseverhältnis ebenso ist wie Erde/Mond, würde es meiner Meinung nach stärke Schäden hinterlassen. Der fremde Himmelskörper taucht tiefer in den Gasriesen ein, weil es ja keine feste Oberfläsche gibt.
Anhand der Ringe um die Gasriesen muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie in Frühzeit von festen Körpern getroffen sein worden (Uranus) oder die Gravitation hat sie zuvor zerrissen (Saturn).
Beim Uranus muss es verherend gewesen sein, da sich seine Rotationsachse deutlich von den anderen Gasriesen unterscheidet.


----------



## axel25 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Könnte man nicht ein künstliches Wurmloch erzeugen, dass groß genug ist (und stabil genug), um ein Raumschiff durchzuschicken. ala Superstargate?


----------



## Sash (6. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ähm, stargates sind klein. also die wurmlöcher, verdammt klein.. das funktioniert wie beim beamen, das objekt wird auseinandergenommen und als datenstream durchgeschickt, und am ende wieder zusammengesetzt. für ein sg wo auch nur ein mann in lebensgröße durchpassen würde, würde zuviel energie benötigen. mehr als wir bereitstellen könnten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht ein künstliches Wurmloch erzeugen, dass groß genug ist (und stabil genug), um ein Raumschiff durchzuschicken. ala Superstargate?


 
Wie willst du das machen?
Eine Einstein-Rosen-Brücke (Wurmloch ist ein blödes Wort ) existiert derzeit nur mathematisch innerhalb einer Singularität. Da wir aber noch nicht mal in die Nähe einer solchen kommen können, die auf natürlichem Wege entstanden ist, ist es utopisch davon zu reden, dass wir mal eine künstlich erzeugen können.



Sash schrieb:


> ähm, stargates sind klein. also die wurmlöcher, verdammt klein.. das funktioniert wie beim beamen, das objekt wird auseinandergenommen und als datenstream durchgeschickt, und am ende wieder zusammengesetzt. für ein sg wo auch nur ein mann in lebensgröße durchpassen würde, würde zuviel energie benötigen. mehr als wir bereitstellen könnten.


 
He he he, Beamen... 
Ich sag es gerne nochmal, eine Singularität hat die Größe einer Planck Länge (will jemand wissen, wie lang eine Planck Länge ist? ), selbst ein Photon hat da drinne keinen Platz, und wie willst du ein Gegenstand auf subatomarer Ebene zerlegen, ihn transportieren und dann wieder so zusammensetzen, wie er vorher war?
Wir reden da von ungefähr 10 hoch 28 Atomen für einen Menschen.


----------



## axel25 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

@sash: Die Ori benutzen (in der 10. Staffel, glaube ich) das Superstargate, um Nachschub in die Milchstarße zu schaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ihr müsst echt mal Fiction von Science trennen.


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

wie jetz? die serien sin doch so teuer, weil die immer ins all fliegen müssen zum drehn ^^

ne, aber macht ma plz weiter mit dem goilen star trek gelaber, was toll klingt aber keine sau versteht. ich les den thread zu gern *g*


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Besonders bei Star Trek Voyager haben sie es übertrieben mit dem Technik Gelaber, war aber interessant.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

dennoch reichst aus um daten, wie zb auch eine funkverbindung durchzuschicken.
und das supergate war nix anderes wie ein normales sg, nur halt in groß. aber die technik ist die gleiche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst die Dimensionen, die höher angesiedelt sind, nicht so nutzen, wie du jetzt meinst oder hoffst.
> Die Dimensionen 5 und 6, die man derzeit für die Quantenpartikel braucht um die Quarks zu erklären sind so klein, dass nicht mal ein Quark darin Platz hat.



Sind Dimensionen nicht eigentlich per Definition endlos?
(bzw. Warum sind es die hier nicht?)




> Nehmen wir mal das Photon an, es bewegt sich mit c durch die Raumzeit. Durch eine Reaktion mit der Dimension n wird es kurzfristig auf größer c beschleunigt. Durch die Energieaufnahme und die Wechselwirkung hat das Photon eine Masse erhalten (nur ein Teilchen mit der Ruhemasse 0 kann c schnell sein).
> Für eben diesen Augenblick hat es sich in der Zeit zurück bewegt (für das Über-Photon läuft die Zeit normal ab). Es gibt die Energie wieder ab und wird wieder zum Photon. Die abgegebene Energie muss also jetzt in unser Universum eingedrungen sein. Also Energiegewinnung aus dem Nichts.
> Bisher ist ein derartiges Phänomen nicht aufgetreten.



Es ist keine Energiegewinnung aus dem nichts, denn dein Gedankenexperiment beginnt mit einer "Energieaufnahme" aus einer "Reaktion mit der Dimension n" 
(Frage: Falls damit eine physikalische Definition -LängeHöheBreiteZeitVierFünfSechs...- gemeint ist: Wie kann man damit "reagieren"?)



> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, welche Masse das Objekt hatte, das die Erde traf und den Mond erzeugte und wo es geblieben ist.



Vermutungen schwanken afaik zwischen "=Erdkern", "Mond" und "eingeschmolzen.



> Die Erde hat sechsmal mehr Masse als der Mond. Würde also ein Himmelskörper einen der Gasriesen treffen, dessen Masseverhältnis ebenso ist wie Erde/Mond, würde es meiner Meinung nach stärke Schäden hinterlassen.



Ahso. Ich bin jetzt von einem Körper vergleichbarer Größe ausgegangen, als nicht ganz "1/6 Planetenmasse" (dürfte der Mond-Erzeuger auch nicht gehabt haben)
Wenn wir hier natürlich von etwas in der Größenordnung "Neptun triff Saturn" sprechen, dann stimm ich dir zu: Das gibt ne Delle. (ich würd mir aber Gedanken um die Ablenkung von so ziemlich jedem anderen Körper im Sonnensystem machen...)



> Der fremde Himmelskörper taucht tiefer in den Gasriesen ein, weil es ja keine feste Oberfläsche gibt.



Was aber umgekehrt auch die Möglichkeiten für Interaktionen und bleibende Schäden verringert. Wenn ein kleinerer Komet auf die Erde knallt, gibts nen Krater.
Wenn er Uranus trifft und nicht verglüht (und einen ggf. vorhandenen festen Kern/Planeten verfehlt), kommt er auf der anderen Seite wieder raus und hinterlässt nur ein bißchen Wind.



axel25 schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht ein künstliches Wurmloch erzeugen, dass groß genug ist (und stabil genug), um ein Raumschiff durchzuschicken. ala Superstargate?




Eins nach dem anderen...

Schritt 1:
die potentielle Existenz von Wurmlöchern beweisen
Schritt 2:
natürliches Wurmloch finden
Schritt 3:
natürliches Wurmloch verstehen
Schritt 4:
stabiles Wurmloch verstehen
Schritt 5:
größenabhängige Effekte in Bezug auf Wurmlöcher verstehen (ggf. vorher: natürliche Wurmlöcher verschiedener Größe entdecken)
Schritt 6:
bei positiven Ergebnissen der Schritte 1-5 ggf. Gedanken über küntliche Wurmlöcher machen.



P.S.:
Allgemein möchte ich mal wieder darauf hinweisen, dass das hier das Wissenschaftsforum ist, nicht das Filmforum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> dennoch reichst aus um daten, wie zb auch eine funkverbindung durchzuschicken.
> und das supergate war nix anderes wie ein normales sg, nur halt in groß. aber die technik ist die gleiche.


 
Tja, aber das Problem, was Stargate hat ist ja, dass sie immer sagen, dass Materie nur in eine Richtung durchgeschickt werden kann (O-Ton Samantha Carter). 
Wieso aber können Funksignale in beide Richtungen geschickt werden? 
Denn Funkkontakt kann man aufnehmen, sie können das sehen, was das Malp ihnen an Daten liefert.
Als Carter die Sonne gesprengt hat (he he he ), hat sie dafür ein Stargate benutzt, doch wie soll das Stargate die Schwerkraft des schwarzen Lochen übertragen können und gleichzeit Materie vom Stern absaugen können?
Desweiteren. Wie kann man in den Hyperraum eintreten, darin fliegen und dann noch in der Lage sein, mögliche andere Schiffe darin zu entdecken oder zu wissen, dass man gerade vor einem Planeten wieder herauskommt und schon alle Daten von ihm hat, obwohl man im Hyperraum nicht swcannen kann, in dem Sinne, wie wir es normaler Weise machenm, denn ein Funksignial kann ja nur c haben und nicht Hyperdrivespeed. 

Wie gesagt, bitte die Fiktion einer Fernsehserie (sei sie auch noch so interessant gemacht) von natürlicher Wissenschaft trennen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind Dimensionen nicht eigentlich per Definition endlos?
> (bzw. Warum sind es die hier nicht?)


 
Wie endlich ist deiner Meinung nach Dimension 1?
Wie siehts mit Dimension 2 aus?
Ist Dimension 4 tatsächlich darauf beschränkt immer nur in einer Richtung zu laufen?
Hat die Oberfläche einer Kugel einen Anfang und ein Ende?
Wie sieht eine Geodäte in einer zweidimensionalen Welt aus? Das wissen wir, denke ich mal?
Doch schon eine Geodäte in einer dreidimensionalen Welt zu beschreiben kann zu Problemen führen und in einer mehrdimensionalen Welt wird richtig schwer.
Eine Dimension definiert sich doch daraus, dass man sie in Werte setzen kann, ob das nun Koordinaten oder Zeiten sind. Eine darüber liegende Dimension (Dimension 5 und 6) definiert sich theoretisch auch daraus, aber kann sie größer sein als eine Planck Länge?
Derzeit haben wir noch nicht das Verständnis oder die Mittel, um Dimension außerhalb unser Vorstellungskraft und unser Empfinden physikalisch begreifbar zu machen.
Mathematisch können wir sie erfassen, daher existieren sie derzeit nur in mathematischen Modellen und nicht als tatsächlich vorhandene Dimensionen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist keine Energiegewinnung aus dem nichts, denn dein Gedankenexperiment beginnt mit einer "Energieaufnahme" aus einer "Reaktion mit der Dimension n"
> (Frage: Falls damit eine physikalische Definition -LängeHöheBreiteZeitVierFünfSechs...- gemeint ist: Wie kann man damit "reagieren"?)


 
Tja, das Problem ist nur, dass ein geschlossenes System (unsere Dimension) eine Energie erhalten hat, die es so nicht bekommen würde, also ist es für unsere Dimension Energiegewinnung aus dem nichts. 
Und wie ein Photon mit einer anderen Dimension regaieren kann ist ja eben die interessante Frage und meiner Meinung nach ist auch nur ein Photon dazu in der Lage, denn nur das Photon kann mit c reisen. Doch wenn es mit c reist, steht die Zeit still, wie kann es da überhaupt mit einer anderen Dimension interagieren.
Es kenne vier Quantenphysiker, die sich derzeit deshalb die Köpfe zerbrechen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ahso. Ich bin jetzt von einem Körper vergleichbarer Größe ausgegangen, als nicht ganz "1/6 Planetenmasse" (dürfte der Mond-Erzeuger auch nicht gehabt haben)
> Wenn wir hier natürlich von etwas in der Größenordnung "Neptun triff Saturn" sprechen, dann stimm ich dir zu: Das gibt ne Delle. (ich würd mir aber Gedanken um die Ablenkung von so ziemlich jedem anderen Körper im Sonnensystem machen...)


 
Das Problem ist, dass man nicht weiß, wie groß der Körper war, der die Erde damals getroffen und den Mond erzeugt hat. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass die Erde davor größer war, da der Mond aus dem gleichen Gestein besteht wie auch die Erde.
Bei großen Körpern ist die Schwerkraft auch wieder eine andere. Dort würde ein Mond sicher vorher zerplatzen, bevor er den Jupiter tatsächlich erreichen würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was aber umgekehrt auch die Möglichkeiten für Interaktionen und bleibende Schäden verringert. Wenn ein kleinerer Komet auf die Erde knallt, gibts nen Krater.
> Wenn er Uranus trifft und nicht verglüht (und einen ggf. vorhandenen festen Kern/Planeten verfehlt), kommt er auf der anderen Seite wieder raus und hinterlässt nur ein bißchen Wind.


 
Nein, das innere eines Gasriesen ist wegen der Schwerkraft entsprechend komprimiert. Der fremde Himmelskörper würde in die ersten Gasschichten eintauchen, doch irgendwann trifft er auf immer dichtere Materie und würde von ihr abprallen, den Planeten also wieder verlassen, der Planet würde daraufhin die Impulsenergie aufnehmen und könnte sich daraufhin anderweitig ausrichten, wie es der Uranus als Beispiel ja getan hat, er ist "gekippt", also halt "umgefallen". 

Der Saturn hat zwar eine durchschnittliche Dichte, die geringer ist als die des Wasser (deshalb würde er auf einem entsprechend großen Ozean auch schwimmen ), dennoch ist er im Inneren so Dicht, dass keine Materie ihn durchstoßen könnte.
Der Satur gibt übrigends, ebenso wie der Jupiter, mehr Energie ab, als er von der Sonne aufnimmt. 
Man erklärt das mit dem Kelvin-Helmholtz-Mechanismus.
Demnach müssten dann aber auch Neptun und Uranus mehr Energie abstrahlen als sie aufnehmen, was aber nicht der Fall ist.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schritt 1:
> die potentielle Existenz von Wurmlöchern beweisen


 
Derzeit existieren Einstein-Rosen-Brücken nur mathematisch innerhalb einer Singulariät 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schritt 2:
> natürliches Wurmloch finden


 
Wenn man theoretisch davon ausgeht, dass jedes schwarzes Loch eine solche Brücke enthält, dann kann ich sagen, dass du in Cygnus X1 eine derartige Brücken finden wirst. Ein blauer Riesenstern umkreist in nur 5,6 Tagen eine der stärksten Röntgenquellen unserer Galaxie. Diese Röntgenquelle kann nach Berechnungen nicht größer als 300km sein, hat aber mindestens 10 Sonnenmassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schritt 3:
> natürliches Wurmloch verstehen


 
Derzeit nicht mal mathematisch möglich, da es zuviele mögliche varablen gibt. Schließlich versagt auch die Quantenphysik innerhalb einer Singularität. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schritt 4:
> stabiles Wurmloch verstehen


 
Nicht mal mathematisch möglich. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schritt 5:
> größenabhängige Effekte in Bezug auf Wurmlöcher verstehen (ggf. vorher: natürliche Wurmlöcher verschiedener Größe entdecken)


 
Da eine Singularität nach der Quantentheorie nicht größer sein kann als eine Planck Länge, ist jede Einstein-Rosen-Brücke auch nicht größer, also gibts derzeit nur eine Größe.
Wenns nicht so ist, ist die Quantenphysik als grundlegende Physik nicht mehr haltbar.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schritt 6:
> bei positiven Ergebnissen der Schritte 1-5 ggf. Gedanken über küntliche Wurmlöcher machen.


 
Sofern man in der Lage ist, eine künstliche Singularität zu erzeugen, müsste man auch in der Lage sein eine Einstein-Rosen-Brücke zu erzeugen.
Doch ob man es nutzen kann, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil das eine logische Konsequenz der allgemeinen und speziellen Relativitäts*theorie* ist.
> Beobachtungen und Experimente haben gezeigt, dass die Zeit langsamer abläuft, je näher man c kommt.
> Da sich Photon nicht verändern (wie z.B. Neutrinos) *geht man davon aus*, dass bei c keine Zeit mehr vergeht, daher können sie sich nicht verändern.



Die markierten Wörter sind das Problem an der ganzen Sache. 
Und woher weiß man, dass sich Photonen nicht verändern? Ist die Menscheit schon soweit, dass man sich ein Photon unter dem Mikroskop ansehen kann? ^^ Wie macht man das, wenn es sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt und man eh nicht hinterherkäme, wenn man von der Größe absieht?
Die ganze Sache beruht auf Zahlen und Fakten, die jemand auf Papier herausgefunden haben will. 

Es gibt regelmäßig Unregelmäßigkeiten, die niemand in Formeln fassen kann (ich errinnere mich, dass in der Thermodynamikvorlesung mal sowas zur Sprache kam), weil die Wissenschaft doch noch nicht so weit ist, um alles zu verstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die markierten Wörter sind das Problem an der ganzen Sache.


 
Sehe ich nicht so, die grundlegenden Dinge unseres Universums und unserer Technik beruhen auf zwei Theorien. 



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und woher weiß man, dass sich Photonen nicht verändern?


 
Weil man noch keins gesehen hat, das anders ist als all die anderen, die man schon gesehen hat und der Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hätte man es sehen müssen, wenn sich ein Photon wirklich verändert, ist aber nicht der Fall.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ist die Menscheit schon soweit, dass man sich ein Photon unter dem Mikroskop ansehen kann?


 
Jep, man kann eine Menge unter einem Mikrosokop sehen. 



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wie macht man das, wenn es sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt und man eh nicht hinterherkäme, wenn man von der Größe absieht?
> Die ganze Sache beruht auf Zahlen und *Fakten*, die jemand auf Papier herausgefunden haben will.


 
Ich hab mal markiert, was du so annimmst. 
Wir haben festgestellt, dass c nicht überschritten werden kann, nur ein Photon ist in der Lage c zu erreichen. Materie kann c nicht erreichen. Teilchen verändern sich, reagieren miteinander, mit anderen Teilchen oder mit Energie, doch ein Photon ist immer ein Photon, es verändert sich nicht, zerfällt nicht, wird niemals langsamer als c. Wir wissen schon eine Menge darüber und derzeit verhält es sich genauso, wie die "Theorien" es vorhersagen.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Es gibt regelmäßig Unregelmäßigkeiten, die niemand in Formeln fassen kann (ich errinnere mich, dass in der Thermodynamikvorlesung mal sowas zur Sprache kam), weil die Wissenschaft doch noch nicht so weit ist, um alles zu verstehen.


 
Was meinst du genau, den Welle Teilchen Dualismus oder dass die Gesetze der Thermodynamik in der Quantenwelt versagen? 
Viele klassische Gesetze versagen, wenns um die Quantenwelt geht, auch die Relativitätstheorie, daher wird auch sie inzwischen zur "klassischen" Physik gezählt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, man kann eine Menge unter einem Mikrosokop sehen.



Dann müsste aber das Photon erstmal anhalten, wenn man es betrachten möchte, wobei es wie gesagt afaik noch keine so feinen Mikroskope gibt. ^^ Und wenn es anhält, müsste die Zeit für es ja weiterlaufen. Und wenn es sich dann noch immer nicht verändert, sollte man evtl nochmal von vorn anfangen zu überlegen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mal markiert, was du so annimmst.



Ich hatte das Wort vorher in Anführungszeichen, hab die aber irgenwie wieder weggenommen. 
Was ich jedenfalls sagen möchte: Alles in dieser Richtung sind Hypothesen, die man nicht experimentell nachweisen kann, da es die technischen Möglichkeiten nicht zulassen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau, den Welle Teilchen Dualismus oder dass die Gesetze der Thermodynamik in der Quantenwelt versagen?
> Viele klassische Gesetze versagen, wenns um die Quantenwelt geht, auch die Relativitätstheorie, daher wird auch sie inzwischen zur "klassischen" Physik gezählt.



Wenn ich mich recht errinnere, ging es dabei um eine recht banale Sache, frag mich bitte nicht was. ^^ Es ging afaik um Entropien von Stoffen beim Erhitzen oder sowas in der Art.
Dass sich die Gesetze der Thermodynamik nicht auf Atome anwenden lassen, ist auch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## hzdriver (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

mal ne Gegenfrage , wer arbeitet mit seinem Rechner am LHC mit ? Alles andere was hier spekuliert hat keine Basis und beruht auf reiner Phantasie und Spekulationen , mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie endlich ist deiner Meinung nach Dimension 1?



Unendlich (behauptet Einstein.)



> Wie siehts mit Dimension 2 aus?



auch unendlich (und da war er sich bekanntermaßen sogar sicher  )

Für Dimension 3 gilt auch: Unendlich.



> Ist Dimension 4 tatsächlich darauf beschränkt immer nur in einer Richtung zu laufen?



physikalisch wohl nicht. Bis auf weiteres ist sie aber zumindest in eine Richtung: unendlich.
(die andere kennen wir einfach nicht, aber ein Ende ist nicht nachgewiesen, sondern nur eine Hypothese)



> Hat die Oberfläche einer Kugel einen Anfang und ein Ende?



Nein. Nicht, wenn man sie als Fläche betrachtet.



> Wie sieht eine Geodäte in einer zweidimensionalen Welt aus? Das wissen wir, denke ich mal?
> Doch schon eine Geodäte in einer dreidimensionalen Welt zu beschreiben kann zu Problemen führen und in einer mehrdimensionalen Welt wird richtig schwer.



Klar wirds komplex. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man davon ausgehen muss, dass die einfachsten Grundsätze nicht mehr gelten. (vor allem sollte man sich das wohl definitiv nicht sicher sein, solange man die Komplexität nicht überblickt?)



> Eine Dimension definiert sich doch daraus, dass man sie in Werte setzen kann, ob das nun Koordinaten oder Zeiten sind. Eine darüber liegende Dimension (Dimension 5 und 6) definiert sich theoretisch auch daraus, aber kann sie größer sein als eine Planck Länge?



Da die ersten vier nicht nur größer, sondern sogar unendlich sind:
Das wäre nach den Kriterien von Ockham die erste anzunehmende Variante.
Ansonsten bin ich mit der Planck Länge nicht vertraut - aber allein die Tatsache, dass sie in Metern angeben werden kann (eine Einheit, die den ersten drei Dimensionen zugeordnet ist), legt nahe, dass sie keine Aussage über die Eigenschaften der fünften und sechsten macht.



> Derzeit haben wir noch nicht das Verständnis oder die Mittel, um Dimension außerhalb unser Vorstellungskraft und unser Empfinden physikalisch begreifbar zu machen.
> Mathematisch können wir sie erfassen, daher existieren sie derzeit nur in mathematischen Modellen und nicht als tatsächlich vorhandene Dimensionen.



Auch Dinge, die wir nicht erfassen können, können existieren. Wir können das nur nicht mit Sicherheit entscheiden.
Aber wir sollten in der Lage sein, ausgehend von der Hypothese "sie existieren" weiterzudenken. (ansonsten können wir uns die ganze Sache sparen. Etwas, dass es vielleicht nicht gibt und von dem niemand so richtig weiß, was für Eigenschaften es haben sollte, ist arg nutzlos. Bzw. man braucht nur eins - nennen wir es "Magie")



> Tja, das Problem ist nur, dass ein geschlossenes System (unsere Dimension) eine Energie erhalten hat, die es so nicht bekommen würde, also ist es für unsere Dimension Energiegewinnung aus dem nichts.



"unsere Dimension"?
Also ich leb in einem Universum, zudem alle Dimensionen gehören - auch wenn ich nur vier davon erfassen kann. Wenn Energie, die in irgend einer Form entlang einer der Dimensionen gespeichert war, in eine andere übertragen wird, mag die plötzlich in meinem Wahrnehmungsfeld auftauchen - aber der Energiegehalt des Universums bleibt konstant (womit Thermodynamik bzw. deren Erweiterung im Bereich E=mc² gültig bleiben).



> Und wie ein Photon mit einer anderen Dimension regaieren kann ist ja eben die interessante Frage und meiner Meinung nach ist auch nur ein Photon dazu in der Lage, denn nur das Photon kann mit c reisen. Doch wenn es mit c reist, steht die Zeit still, wie kann es da überhaupt mit einer anderen Dimension interagieren.
> Es kenne vier Quantenphysiker, die sich derzeit deshalb die Köpfe zerbrechen.



Teil uns das Ergebniss mit 
(Meine Laienmeinung wäre ja: Nicht nur Photonen, sondern alle Teilchen haben immer eine Position und Bewegung in allen 6+ Dimensionen. Die Frage ist nur, in welchen sie ihre Eigenschaften wie ändern, wenn irgendwas passiert. Wobei ich gern verstehen würde, warum es nicht so einfach ist.)




> Das Problem ist, dass man nicht weiß, wie groß der Körper war, der die Erde damals getroffen und den Mond erzeugt hat. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass die Erde davor größer war, da der Mond aus dem gleichen Gestein besteht wie auch die Erde.
> Bei großen Körpern ist die Schwerkraft auch wieder eine andere. Dort würde ein Mond sicher vorher zerplatzen, bevor er den Jupiter tatsächlich erreichen würde.



Solange er keine zu starke Eigenrotation hat und einigermaßen gerade darauf zufliegt (d.h. keine Umlaufbahn, sondern direkter Aufschlag - bei großer Schwerkraft auch wahrscheinlicher), sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren. Schwerkraft allein macht ja noch nichts kaputt, sondern sorgt nur für Bewegung - damit es bröckelt braucht es eine zweite Kraft, die in eine (deutlich) andere Richtung wirken. (z.B. Fliehkraft, Eigenbewegung,...)



> Der Saturn hat zwar eine durchschnittliche Dichte, die geringer ist als die des Wasser (deshalb würde er auf einem entsprechend großen Ozean auch schwimmen ), dennoch ist er im Inneren so Dicht, dass keine Materie ihn durchstoßen könnte.



Sag ja nicht, dass der Schuss genau durch den Mittelpunkt geht 
Aber du hast recht: Vermutlich würde die zunehmend steigende Dichte für eine starke Ablenkung sorgen.



> Der Satur gibt übrigends, ebenso wie der Jupiter, mehr Energie ab, als er von der Sonne aufnimmt.
> Man erklärt das mit dem Kelvin-Helmholtz-Mechanismus.
> Demnach müssten dann aber auch Neptun und Uranus mehr Energie abstrahlen als sie aufnehmen, was aber nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann müsste aber das Photon erstmal anhalten, wenn man es betrachten möchte, wobei es wie gesagt afaik noch keine so feinen Mikroskope gibt. ^^ Und wenn es anhält, müsste die Zeit für es ja weiterlaufen. Und wenn es sich dann noch immer nicht verändert, sollte man evtl nochmal von vorn anfangen zu überlegen.


 
Du kannst ein Photon nicht anhalten, es bewegt sich immer mit c.
Darauf beruht ja die Theorie und da wir es bisher noch nicht anderweitig beweisen können und derzeit die Beobachtungen und Experimente darauf hinweisen, dass Photon mit c fliegt, sind die Theorien völlig in Ordnung.
Da sich ein Photon mit c bewegt und da die Zeit stehen bleibt, kann es sich auch nicht verändern. Eine recht einleuchtende Erklärung, wie ich finde. 



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Wort vorher in Anführungszeichen, hab die aber irgenwie wieder weggenommen.
> Was ich jedenfalls sagen möchte: Alles in dieser Richtung sind Hypothesen, die man nicht experimentell nachweisen kann, da es die technischen Möglichkeiten nicht zulassen.


 
Wieso Hypothesen?
Ohne den Quanteneffekt des Tunnels würde die Sonne keine Energie mit Fusion erzeugen können.
Die Quantentheorie kann den Elektromagnetismus auf subatomarer Ebene erklären.
Ohen den Welle Teilchen Dualismus kann die Supraleitfähigkeit nicht erklärt werden.
Einsteins Theorie benutzt man zur Regulierung von Satellitenbahnen und man kann damit die Bewegung des Merkurs genau erklären.

Also zeigen die Theorien, dass sie sehr wohl richtig sein können und die Theorien legen Ereignisse vor, die man halt experimentell nachweisen könnte (wenns unsere Technik es zulässt). Bisher haben sich aber alle Vorhersagen, die man im Experiment nachstellen kann, als korrekt dargelegt. Wieso sollte es bei Dingen, die man derzeit noch nicht nachweisen kann, anders verhalten?



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht errinnere, ging es dabei um eine recht banale Sache, frag mich bitte nicht was. ^^ Es ging afaik um Entropien von Stoffen beim Erhitzen oder sowas in der Art.
> Dass sich die Gesetze der Thermodynamik nicht auf Atome anwenden lassen, ist auch kein Geheimnis.


 
Meinst du einen schwarzen Körper?
Oder meinst du den zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik speziell?

Schon den ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik kannst du in der Quantenpyhsik vergessen. 
Deswegen auch das Gedankenexperiment mit dem Photon, dass kurzzetig mit einer anderen Dimension interagiert.



> wer arbeitet mit seinem Rechner am LHC mit ? Alles andere was hier spekuliert hat keine Basis und beruht auf reiner Phantasie und Spekulationen


 
Das musst mal etwas genauer ausführen, einfach einen Satz in den Raum werfen reicht an dieser Stelle der Diskussion nicht mehr aus.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

der berühmte und teils verhasste satz "alles ist relativ" bereitet mir in bezug auf die photonen immernoch kopfzerbrechen. wenn ich die taschenlampe anschalte, fliegt das photon relativ zu mir gesehn mit c davon und winkt freundlich zum abschied. aber relativ vom photon aus gesehn verschwinde ich ja mit c und ich sack winke dabei nichma. für wen vergeht nun keine zeit? der allgemeinen theorie nach, vergeht für den, der mit c reist wohl keine zeit. da das je nach relation einmal ich un einmal das photon bin/ist  aber da für mich definitiv zeit vergeht, müsste es für das photon doch auch so sein. und was ist mit einem anderen objekt, das sich genau mittig positioniert? also relativ von mir aus gesehn mit 0,5c dem photon hinterherjagdt. aus dessen sicht hüpfen wir 2 (photon un ich) je mit jeweils 0,5c nach links un rechts davon - da is das photon relativ gesehn au ned mehr mit c unterwegs. und soviel bewegung wie im universum is, wo galaxien(haufen) auf sich zu fliegen, aneinander vorbei, voneinander weg... da kommen hier und da sicher ein paar "relativ" ^^ hohe geschwindigkeiten zusammen, wo nix irgendwie besonders beschleunigt wird und sonstwas für massen entwickelt. für uns wirkt es meiner meinung nach schlichtweg so, als ob. ist man aber selber in der selben relation, ist plötzlich alles wieder ganz normal.

ein grundlegendes problem für mich ist auch die kopplung der zeit an das licht und damit unseren wahrnehmungszeitraum. ganz penibel gesprochen sehen wir nie im leben das hier und jetzt, sondern immer nur die (zugegebenermaßen sehr nahe) vergangenheit. wie kann man da also irgendwie auf stillstehende zeit und laufende zeit bla zurückgreifen? aber ich find den gedanken grad selber seh konfus und muss den glaube selber nochmal vertiefen um drauf zu kommen, was ich damit sagen möchte ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> der berühmte und teils verhasste satz "alles ist relativ"


 
Das bezieht sich darauf, dass es keinen absoluten Raum mehr gibt.
Alles ist zu allem realtiv zu sehen. Für einen Beobachter, der am Boden steht, bewegt sich ein Mensch, der in einem Zug steht, mit der Geschwindigkeit, mit der auch der Zug fährt.
Für den im Zug bewegt sich der Mensch, der am Rand steht, mit der Geschwindigkeit des Zuges von ihm weg.
Newton führte den absoluten Raum ein, wegen des Eimer Paradoxons.
Aber Einstein hat bewiesen, dass er nicht haltbar ist.



DarkMo schrieb:


> bereitet mir in bezug auf die photonen immernoch kopfzerbrechen. wenn ich die taschenlampe anschalte, fliegt das photon relativ zu mir gesehn mit c davon und winkt freundlich zum abschied.


 
Photonen fliegen nicht relativ von dir mit c weg, sie fliegen immer mit c, ganz gleich ob sich die Quelle selbst bewegt oder nicht.
Mit einem Gedankenexperiment könnte man das verdeutlichen (ich liebe sowas ).
Du hockst in einem Gerät, dass sich mit 99,9% von c fortgewegt und machst die Tachenlampe an.
Die Lichtstrahlen sind immer noch c, nicht 99,9% c unc c zusammen, aber die Freqenz des Lichts aus der Taschenlampe wird ins Blaue verschoben.
Im Prinzip wie die Schallwellen gestraucht und gestreckt werden, wenn sich eine Schallquelle bewegt.
So werden auch Lichtwellen ge4staucht und gestregt, die überschreiten c aber nie.
Wenn ein Photon die Erde verlässt, verlängert sich die Wellenlänge, da sie die Energie verliert, die es braucht, um dem Schwerefeld zu entkommen.



DarkMo schrieb:


> aber relativ vom photon aus gesehn verschwinde ich ja mit c und ich sack winke dabei nichma. für wen vergeht nun keine zeit? der allgemeinen theorie nach, vergeht für den, der mit c reist wohl keine zeit. da das je nach relation einmal ich un einmal das photon bin/ist  aber da für mich definitiv zeit vergeht, müsste es für das photon doch auch so sein.


 
Wo bewegst du dich denn von dem Photon mit c weg?
Irgendwie ist deine Überlegung fehlerhaft. 
Für dich passiert doch gar nichts und da die Zeit für ein Photon stehen bleibt, kann es auch nicht winken. 



DarkMo schrieb:


> und was ist mit einem anderen objekt, das sich genau mittig positioniert? also relativ von mir aus gesehn mit 0,5c dem photon hinterherjagdt. aus dessen sicht hüpfen wir 2 (photon un ich) je mit jeweils 0,5c nach links un rechts davon - da is das photon relativ gesehn au ned mehr mit c unterwegs.


 
Hä, das verstehe ich irgendwie jetzt nicht? 



DarkMo schrieb:


> und soviel bewegung wie im universum is, wo galaxien(haufen) auf sich zu fliegen, aneinander vorbei, voneinander weg... da kommen hier und da sicher ein paar "relativ" ^^ hohe geschwindigkeiten zusammen, wo nix irgendwie besonders beschleunigt wird und sonstwas für massen entwickelt. für uns wirkt es meiner meinung nach schlichtweg so, als ob. ist man aber selber in der selben relation, ist plötzlich alles wieder ganz normal.


 
Auch dort ist c konstant, sonst würde ja ein auf uns zu bewegender Körper schneller sein als ein auf und wegbewegender Körper.
Anhand von Aufnahmen mit rotierenden Doppelsternensystemen konnte man belegen, dass c immer Konstant ist, egal wie schnell sich das Doppelsternsystem auch bewegt.



DarkMo schrieb:


> ein grundlegendes problem für mich ist auch die kopplung der zeit an das licht und damit unseren wahrnehmungszeitraum. ganz penibel gesprochen sehen wir nie im leben das hier und jetzt, sondern immer nur die (zugegebenermaßen sehr nahe) vergangenheit. wie kann man da also irgendwie auf stillstehende zeit und laufende zeit bla zurückgreifen? aber ich find den gedanken grad selber seh konfus und muss den glaube selber nochmal vertiefen um drauf zu kommen, was ich damit sagen möchte ^^


 
Das ist richtig, du siehst die Sonne, wenn du in den Himmel guckst, so, wie sie vor 8 Minuten und 19 Sekunden tatsächlich war. Da aber jede Information nur mit c weitergegeben werden kann, kann man das auf unseren Planeten vernachlässigen. Der Mond ist ja nur eine Lichtsekunde von uns weg.
Anders sieht es bei Objekten aus, die wirklich sehr weit weg sind, wie z.B. Galaxien. Andromenda ist 2,1 Millionen Lichtjahre entfernt, wir sehen sie, wie sie vor 2,1 Millionen Jahren tatsächlich war. Aber ändern können wir das ja nicht, wir schauen in die Vergangenheit, wenn wir in das Teleskop blicken. Und interessanter Weise sehen wir dann dort Quasare, keiner näher dran als 11 Milliarden Lichtjahre.
Wieso gibts aber keine, die näher dran sind? 

Die Relativitätstheorie sagte damals voraus, dass die Zeit langsamer ablaufen wird, wenn man sich immer schneller fortbewegt. Ebenso läuft die Zeit langsamer ab, wenn man sich in einem Schwerefeld befindet.
Beide Phänomene konnte man durch Experimente und Beobachtungen belegen. Je näher man c kommt, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab.
Vielleicht meinst du ja die Zeitdilatation der speziellen Relativitätstheorie.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

wirkt es schlau wenn ich jetzt ja sage? 

also das c halt c is und 1+1 immernoch 1 is is für mich echt nich leicht zu verstehn ^^ das klingt eher nach jahrmarktmagie. so nach "ich bastel mir das so zurecht wies passt" ^^ aber wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann bewegt sich ein photon immer mit c - je näher ich an die geschwindigkeit des photons komme, desto eher macht sich diese rot bzw blau verschiebung deutlich. also diese verschiebung ist szs eine art puffer mal ganz blöde formuliert ><

dann könnte man ja fast schon sagen, das wir wieder eine formel mit 3 teilen haben - 2 variablen und einer konstante - die variablen müssten also antipardingsich (  wie hies es doch gleich, ned paradox ^^) sein damit c konstant bleiben kann. je schneller ich bin (var1), desto kleiner die verschiebung (var2) und c bleibt konstant. oder eben andersrum. das wäre zumindest eine verstehbare grobe formel ^^ für mich


----------



## aurionkratos (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Das ist quasi das gleiche wie mit den Feuerwehr und Polizeisirenen - wenn die zu dir hinfahren, dann hört es sich ja anders an als wenn sie von dir wegfahren. Kannst du dir ähnlich auch mit den Photonen vorstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wirkt es schlau wenn ich jetzt ja sage?


 
Wenn du die Zeitdilatation meinst und es mathematisch nachvollziehen kannst, dann jep, wirkt schlau. 
Vielleicht meinst du aber auch, dass du die gravitative Zeitdilatation verstanden hast, sie entstammt aus der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie und nicht aus der speziellen. 



DarkMo schrieb:


> also das c halt c is und 1+1 immernoch 1 is is für mich echt nich leicht zu verstehn ^^ das klingt eher nach jahrmarktmagie. so nach "ich bastel mir das so zurecht wies passt" ^^ aber wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann bewegt sich ein photon immer mit c - je näher ich an die geschwindigkeit des photons komme, desto eher macht sich diese rot bzw blau verschiebung deutlich. also diese verschiebung ist szs eine art puffer mal ganz blöde formuliert ><


 
Du bist nicht der einzige, der nicht verstehen kann, dass c immer c ist und nicht c auf Zug c + Zug ist, sondern immer noch c ist. 
Die Wissenschaftler damals haben Einstein mit Heukabeln verfolgt, als er mit dem Blödsinn rauskam. 
Die Rot- oder Blauverschiebung macht sich relativ zu einem Beobachter bemerkbar, das Photon selbst hat da keinen Plan.
Licht, dass sich auf einen Beobachter zu bewegt, wird ins Blaue verschoben, also die Frequenz wird kürzer. 
Man muss aber natürlich von kosmologischer, relativer und gravitativer Rotverscheibung unterscheiden. 



DarkMo schrieb:


> dann könnte man ja fast schon sagen, das wir wieder eine formel mit 3 teilen haben - 2 variablen und einer konstante - die variablen müssten also antipardingsich (  wie hies es doch gleich, ned paradox ^^) sein damit c konstant bleiben kann. je schneller ich bin (var1), desto kleiner die verschiebung (var2) und c bleibt konstant. oder eben andersrum. das wäre zumindest eine verstehbare grobe formel ^^ für mich


 
Du darfst das nicht mit einer mechanischen Einwirkung auf eine Uhr vergleichen. Die Raumzeit selbst sorgt für einen langsameren Ablauf der Zeit. Für dich innerhalb dieses System ändert sich nichts. Nur wenn du dauerhaft im Orbit leben würdest und du beim Start deine Uhr mit der eines Freundes auf der Erde synchronisiert hast, dann stellt sich heraus, dass deine Uhr im Laufe des Lebens im Orbit immer weiter von der abweicht, die dein Freund auf der Erde hat.
Das Licht braucht länger, um aus einem Schwerefeld entweichen zu können, da die Geschwindiglkeit des Lichts c ist und c konstant ist und von Licht immer erreicht wird, muss sich die Zeit aussehen, damit das Licht mit c entweichen kann (klingt doch logisch, oder? ).



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Das ist quasi das gleiche wie mit den Feuerwehr und Polizeisirenen - wenn die zu dir hinfahren, dann hört es sich ja anders an als wenn sie von dir wegfahren. Kannst du dir ähnlich auch mit den Photonen vorstellen.


 
Das ist relative Rotverschiebung, es gibt, wie gerade hier erwähnt, noch zwei andere Varianten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich darauf, dass es keinen absoluten Raum mehr gibt.
> Alles ist zu allem realtiv zu sehen. Für einen Beobachter, der am Boden steht, bewegt sich ein Mensch, der in einem Zug steht, mit der Geschwindigkeit, mit der auch der Zug fährt.
> Für den im Zug bewegt sich der Mensch, der am Rand steht, mit der Geschwindigkeit des Zuges von ihm weg.
> Newton führte den absoluten Raum ein, wegen des Eimer Paradoxons.
> ...



Im Prinzip hat er schon recht:
Ohne absoluten Raum gibt es auch keine absolute Geschwindigkeit. D.h. man kann nur sagen, dass die Geschwindigkeit des Photons und die seinige sich um c unterscheiden, nicht, wer sich eigentlich bewegt - bzw. man kann es nur deswegen, weil man definiert, dass das Photon c hat.
In dem Fall frag ich mich aber immer, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit sich zwei Photonen relativ voneinander entfernen, die in entgegengesetzter Richtung unterwegs sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Du meinst jetzt, wenn du mit einer Taschenlampe mal in die eine Richtung einschaltest, dich superschnell umdrehst und dann um 180° gedreht wieder einschaltest?

Jedes Photon bewegt sich mit c fort. Für das eine Photon entfernt sich das andere mit c, anders rum genauso. Relativ zum Beobachter gegesehen entfernen sich beide Photonen mit c voneinander.
Sitzt der Beobachter auf einem Flugzeug (auf ist gut ), das mit 1000km/h fliegt, dann entfernt sich das eine Photon immer noch mit c von ihm und das andere ebenfalls.
Nur die Wellenlänge der Photonen relativ zum Beobachter ändert sich. Ein Beobachter auf dem Boden, bei dem das Flugzeug gerade vorbeifliegt, sieht das nicht anders, nur dass die Wellenlängen noch weiter verschoben sind, aber er sieht den sich entfernen Lichtstrahl ebenso wie den auch sich zukommenden.

Würde das Licht schneller sein als das Licht (), würde sich die Zeit rückwärts bewegen, also es würde eine Reaktion vor der Aktion erfolgen. Das Licht tritt aus der Lampe, ehe man sie eingeschaltet hat.


----------



## steinschock (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, das Problem ist nur, dass ein geschlossenes System (unsere Dimension) eine Energie erhalten hat, die es so nicht bekommen würde, also ist es für unsere Dimension Energiegewinnung aus dem nichts.
> Und wie ein Photon mit einer anderen Dimension regaieren kann ist ja eben die interessante Frage und meiner Meinung nach ist auch nur ein Photon dazu in der Lage, denn nur das Photon kann mit c reisen. Doch wenn es mit c reist, steht die Zeit still, wie kann es da überhaupt mit einer anderen Dimension interagieren.
> Es kenne vier Quantenphysiker, die sich derzeit deshalb die Köpfe zerbrechen.



Die 11 bis 21? Dimensionen die man ableiten kann, beinhalten ja Paralleluniversen !? 

Wie wahrscheinlich ist eigentlich das da dann die Naturgesetze auch gelten ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt, wenn du mit einer Taschenlampe mal in die eine Richtung einschaltest, dich superschnell umdrehst und dann um 180° gedreht wieder einschaltest?



Zwei Taschenlampen wären vermutlich einfacher 



> Jedes Photon bewegt sich mit c fort. Für das eine Photon entfernt sich das andere mit c, anders rum genauso. Relativ zum Beobachter gegesehen entfernen sich beide Photonen mit c voneinander.



Relativ zum Beobachter entfernen sich aber auch beide Photonen mit c von ihm, oder?

Noch spannender -da man schwer mit Zeiten schummeln kann- wird die Frage übrigens bei zwei Masse-Teilchen, die sich z.B. mit jeweils 0,99c (aus Sicht des externen Beobachters) auf Kollisionskurs befinden. Wie schnell treffen die Aufeinander? und wann?



> Würde das Licht schneller sein als das Licht (), würde sich die Zeit rückwärts bewegen, also es würde eine Reaktion vor der Aktion erfolgen. Das Licht tritt aus der Lampe, ehe man sie eingeschaltet hat.



Du kannst die Logik eines Erklärung nicht dadurch untermauern, in dem du die sie nur zur Hälfte anwendest und das resultierende Ergebniss als unlogisch darstellst


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Die 11 bis 21? Dimensionen die man ableiten kann, beinhalten ja Paralleluniversen !?
> 
> Wie wahrscheinlich ist eigentlich das da dann die Naturgesetze auch gelten ?


 
Bisher kann man daraus schließen, dass die Naturgesetzte, die wir kennen, auch woanders ihre Wirkung entfalten. Ob es Naturgesetzte in Dimensionen gibt, die kleiner als eine Planck Länge sind, kann aber niemand sagen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwei Taschenlampen wären vermutlich einfacher


 
Nimm einen Laserpointer. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Relativ zum Beobachter entfernen sich aber auch beide Photonen mit c von ihm, oder?


 
Jep, für den Beobachter (der Typ mit der Taschenlampe oder dem Laserpointer) entfernen sich beide Photonen mit c von ihm. Für das eine Photon entfernt sich das andere mit c von ihm, umgekehrt ebenso)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch spannender -da man schwer mit Zeiten schummeln kann- wird die Frage übrigens bei zwei Masse-Teilchen, die sich z.B. mit jeweils 0,99c (aus Sicht des externen Beobachters) auf Kollisionskurs befinden. Wie schnell treffen die Aufeinander? und wann?


 
Den Effekt kannst du im Teilchenbeschleuniger nachschauen und bei 99% von c kommt auch schon die Zeitdilatation mit rein. Trotzdem bleiben auch hier beide Teilchen bei 99%, auch relativ zueinander. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst die Logik eines Erklärung nicht dadurch untermauern, in dem du die sie nur zur Hälfte anwendest und das resultierende Ergebniss als unlogisch darstellst


 
Wieso sollte ich das machen. 
Dass die Zeit bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit rückwärts läuft, ist eine Schlussfolgerung aus der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie.
Wenn also ein Überlichtteilchen an der Erde vorbeifliegt, würde ein Beobachter, der mitreist (), sehen, dass man Taschenlampen einschaltet, obwohl sie schon leuchten, dass kaputte Gläser heil wieder zurück auf den Tisch springen, dass Greise jünger werden und in den Bäuchen ihrer Mütter sterben ().


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Effekt kannst du im Teilchenbeschleuniger nachschauen und bei 99% von c kommt auch schon die Zeitdilatation mit rein. Trotzdem bleiben auch hier beide Teilchen bei 99%, auch relativ zueinander.



Es ging eher um die Möglichkeit des Zusammenstoßes 
Abstand zweier Teilchen: 10cm.
Geschwindigkeit des einen Teilchens: 99% c.
Geschwindigkeit des anderen Teilchens: 99% c, entgegengesetze Richtung.
Wann stoßen die Teilchen zusammen?
Da sich maximal mit c aufeinander zu bewegen können, müssten sie nach 10cm/c=?s aufeinanderstoßen. Nach 0,5*?s hat sich aber bereits jedes der beiden Teilchen um 4,99999999cm in Richtung des anderen bewegt.




> Wieso sollte ich das machen.



Frag mich nicht, warum du tust, was du tust  



> Dass die Zeit bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit rückwärts läuft, ist eine Schlussfolgerung aus der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie.



Ja - aber nach der speziellen ist bereits der erste Teil des Satzes verboten, in sofern stellt sich die Frage, ob die zweite Hälfte noch richtig sein kann/muss/ist 
So oder so kommst du am Ende aber maximal mit etwas heraus, dass "unlogisch" ist. Das nicht unbedingt eine starkes Argument dagegen, dass einige der Aussagen, die aus der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie folgen, unlogisch erscheinen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ging eher um die Möglichkeit des Zusammenstoßes
> Abstand zweier Teilchen: 10cm.
> Geschwindigkeit des einen Teilchens: 99% c.
> Geschwindigkeit des anderen Teilchens: 99% c, entgegengesetze Richtung.
> ...


 
Diese Frage beantwortet der Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus im Prinzip von selbst. Du siehst die Elementarteilchen als tatsächliches Teilchen und untersuchst sie auch dementsprechend. Also werden sie sich auch genauso verhalten, als wenn es Teilchen sind.
Laut der Unschärfereaktion kannst du aber nicht die Position *und* die Geschwindigkeit eines Teilchens nicht genau bestimmen. 
Demzufolge kann dein Gedankenexperiment nicht nachgestellt werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht, warum du tust, was du tust


 
War vielleicht etwas verwirrend für einige, wenn man die spezielle und die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie in einem Absatz verbindet und dann noch ein wenig Quantenphysik mit reinkloppt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja - aber nach der speziellen ist bereits der erste Teil des Satzes verboten, in sofern stellt sich die Frage, ob die zweite Hälfte noch richtig sein kann/muss/ist
> So oder so kommst du am Ende aber maximal mit etwas heraus, dass "unlogisch" ist. Das nicht unbedingt eine starkes Argument dagegen, dass einige der Aussagen, die aus der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie folgen, unlogisch erscheinen


 
Du musst dringend zwischen spezieller und allgemeiner Relativitätstheorie unterscheiden.
E=mc² entstand aus der speziellen Theorie.
Die spezielle Theorie beschreibt Vorgänge der Raumzeit, die allgemeine die Wechselwirkung der Raumzeit mit der Materie.
In der speziellen ist c eine Konstante, die nicht überschritten werden kann.
In der allgemeinen gibt es die Überlegung (nicht von Einstein, darüber dachte er noch nicht nach), was passieren müsste, wenn es tatsächlich mal ein Teilchen größer c erreichen würde, da die Quantentheorie mit der Phasenlichtgeschwindigkeit derartiges vorhersagt (größer c, nicht was passieren wird). Alleridings ist die überlichtschnelle Phasenlichtgeschwindigkeit bisher noch nicht entdeckt worden. Alle Quanteneffekte können derzeit auch mit gleich/weniger c erklärt werden.


----------



## DarkMo (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn also ein Überlichtteilchen an der Erde vorbeifliegt, würde ein Beobachter, der mitreist (), sehen, dass man Taschenlampen einschaltet, obwohl sie schon leuchten, dass kaputte Gläser heil wieder zurück auf den Tisch springen, dass Greise jünger werden und in den Bäuchen ihrer Mütter sterben ().





DarkMo schrieb:


> ich hab mich mal gefragt, wie würden wir es denn überhaupt mitbekommen, wenn da was mit überlicht geschwindigkeit unterwegs wär? wenns von uns wegfliegt - garnich. selbst das in unsere richtung ausgesendete licht würde sich ja von uns wegbewegen - wir würden das also nie sehen. aber nur weils nich zu sehen is, isses dennoch da (in diesem theoretischen fall). wenn etwas auf uns zu kommt mit überlicht... wie wärs dann? in dem moment, in dem es neben uns is, bzw so ziemlich würde wohl in nem kurzen moment viel licht verschiedener aussendezeitpunkte zeitgleich eintreffen - kurz ne art lichtblitz und danach ist das eigentliche objekt verschwunden (das phänomen mit dem wegbewegen) und optisch müsste sich das objekt dann rückwärts wegbewegen (das licht von immer entfernteren punkten kommt nach und nach bei uns an - es sieht aus, als würde das teil rückwärts fliegen). im endeffekt also erscheint das objekt begleitet von nem blitz und scheint sich dann rückwärts wegzubewegen.
> 
> so stell ichs mir vor *g* interessant wäre hierbei folgendes: wenn sich das objekt mit 1,5facher lichtgeschwindigkeit beweg, müsste sich die optische täuschung doch mit 0,5 facher lichtgeschwindigkeit rückwärts bewegen oder? bei 2facher lichtgeschwindigkeit, müsste es aussehen, als würd es mit lichtgeschwindigkeit davonbrausen. aber darüber hinaus (4fache lichtgeschwindigkeit meinetwegen -> 3fache lichtgeschwindigkeit mit der sich die täuschung fortbewegt) würde man ein sichtbares objekt haben, das mit überlichtgeschwindigkeit davonbraust ^^ sofern man das überhaupt geschwindigkeitsmäßig erfassen kann. also selbst nen planet wäre sicher mit soner geschwindigkeit sehr schnell sehr sehr klein fürs auge ^^
> 
> naja, ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich theoretisch meine. als ich drüber mal gegrübelt hatte, war mein ausgangspunkt das schall phänomen bei krankenwagen oder der knall bei flugzeugen usw ^^


laut meiner grübelei, kommen wir aufs selbe ergebnis, jedoch ist meine interpretation anders: es sieht schlichtweg einfach nur so aus, da der signalinput in verkehrter reihenfolge bei uns eintrifft.

ich nehme natürlich nicht an, das ein photon plötzlich schneller als c is (ne chnecke is halt au nich schneller als ne schnecke ^^), aber das es andere objekte gibt. vllt ist die dunkle materie ja überlichtschnelle materie mit negativer masse


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> die dunkle materie ja überlichtschnelle materie mit negativer masse


 
Was ist denn jetzt überlichtschnelle dunkle Materie mit negativer Masse? 
Ist da die Gravitation umgekehrt Proportional stärker zum Abstand und Masse des Objektes?


----------



## JOJO (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Da ich nun alle Threads gewissenhaft gelesen habe, bin ich zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

Der menschliche Geist hat über die Jahrtausende versucht, komplexe, für ihn auch heute noch nicht/ schlecht begreifbare Vorgänge zu beschreiben...

...sei es nun mit der Mathematik, Physik oder anderer menschlicher "Erfindungen" wie zum Beispiel der Zeit...

Zeit? Nun unserer Vorfahren haben die Gestirne beobachtet, die Laufbahnen der Planeten und Gestirne verfolgt und dokumentiert! Richtig, doch nur alles mit dem beschränktem Potential des menschlichen Geistes...

... und nun haben wir "Zeit" mit all ihren Schwächen wie zum Beispiel des Schaltjahres...

Doch hier nun meine Frage:

"Was wäre, wenn das von unserem beschränkten Geiste erforschte Universum mehrfach in die Max Planck Strecke passte, oder Zeit als menschlich - mathematische Größe im Universum keine Grundlage zur Berechnung bildete!?"

Ergo, wo befinden wir uns? Makro- oder Mikro Kosmos? Unendlich kann ja nach menschlichen Empfinden und Verständnis das Universum nicht sein! Und Zeitreisen? Nach menschlichen Denken ist die Zeitreise ja möglich, unabhängig vom Energieaufwand. Raum- Zeitkrümmungen machen es möglich, doch wohin?

Und vor allem, was ist der Nutzen dieses milliardenschweren Denkens für uns?

Ich denke für mich, das die getätigten Investitionen und Kräfte hochbegabter Menschen eher in Gesundheit- u. Umwelt investiert werden sollten. denn was nützt mir der Urknall, wenn wir hier auf Erden alle an Umweltfrevel verrecken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Die Zeit hat doch nichts mit dem Schaltjahr zu tun. 
Das ist ein Überbleibsel, weil der Mensch sich an die Zeitrechnung (ein sehr großer Unterschied zur Zeit ansich) gewöhnt hat, mit der er den Umlauf seines Planeten um den Fixstern beschreibt.
Ebenso sind die Monate und Tage, Mondphasen und was auch immer nicht mehr zeitgemäß und bedürfen einer gründlichen Überarbeitung.

Immerhin hat man sich schon vom Meter in Paris verabschiendet und setzt den Meter als 1/c an, was ich sehr gut finde.


----------



## Havenger (9. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

also um dem mal nen dämpfer zu verpassen : einen warb antrieb wie wir ihn aus startrek kennen ist nicht realisierbar ( da gabs mal ne sendung dazu science vs fiction ) ! die energie die man dazu benötigt um den raum zu krümmen wäre so gewaltig das man eine ganze menge sonnen bräuchte die dies erledigen würden ...

aber impulsgeschwindigkeit soll möglich sein ( wird heute ja auch schon angewandt bei sateliten mit ionen antrieb ). doch bis auch dieser schnell genug sein wird das dauert ! ABER : da gibts noch das problem wenn etwas verbrannt wird wo kommt das her ? denn ein schiff könnte kaum soviel treibstoff mit durch die gegend schleppen. man hat errechnet das das raumschiff dann einen 400km breiten trichter vor sich herschieben müsste um die teilchen aus dem weltall zu gewinnen. erst dann würde genug treibstoff zusammen kommen um das schiff voran zu bewegen ...


----------



## JOJO (9. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Zeit hat doch nichts mit dem Schaltjahr zu tun.
> Das ist ein Überbleibsel, weil der Mensch sich an die Zeitrechnung (ein sehr großer Unterschied zur Zeit ansich) gewöhnt hat, mit der er den Umlauf seines Planeten um den Fixstern beschreibt.
> Ebenso sind die Monate und Tage, Mondphasen und was auch immer nicht mehr zeitgemäß und bedürfen einer gründlichen Überarbeitung.
> 
> Immerhin hat man sich schon vom Meter in Paris verabschiendet und setzt den Meter als 1/c an, was ich sehr gut finde.


 
Nun gut, trennen wir mal die Zeit vom Schaltjahr. Doch was ist dann Zeit wirklich? Es bleibt eine menschliche Erfindung wie der nun genaueste Meter, den die Menschheit je erfunden hat...

Wieviel Zeit und Meter sind wir denn in unserem beschränkten menschlichen Geist, entfernt von der Wahrheit?

Und was nützt uns diese Wahrheit, wenn wir noch nicht einmal in der Lage sind, den nächsten Planeten zu erreichen, oder gar unsere Welt vor uns selbst zu schützen?

Tschuldigung, ich bin Pragmat, für mich muss alles einen unmittelbaren Nutzen haben, ich habe Einstein und auch Hawkins gelesen. Doch auch diese konnten mein Bedürfnis nach Nutzen nicht stillen...


----------



## JOJO (9. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Havenger schrieb:


> also um dem mal nen dämpfer zu verpassen : einen warb antrieb wie wir ihn aus startrek kennen ist nicht realisierbar ( da gabs mal ne sendung dazu science vs fiction ) ! die energie die man dazu benötigt um den raum zu krümmen wäre so gewaltig das man eine ganze menge sonnen bräuchte die dies erledigen würden ...
> 
> aber impulsgeschwindigkeit soll möglich sein ( wird heute ja auch schon angewandt bei sateliten mit ionen antrieb ). doch bis auch dieser schnell genug sein wird das dauert ! ABER : da gibts noch das problem wenn etwas verbrannt wird wo kommt das her ? denn ein schiff könnte kaum soviel treibstoff mit durch die gegend schleppen. man hat errechnet das das raumschiff dann einen 400km breiten trichter vor sich herschieben müsste um die teilchen aus dem weltall zu gewinnen. erst dann würde genug treibstoff zusammen kommen um das schiff voran zu bewegen ...


 
Deine These entspricht allein menschlichen Verständnisses! Und was das rechnen angeht, es ist menschliches Rechnen..!


----------



## Havenger (9. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ja gut aber trotzdem ist es relativ unrealistisch das es einen solchen antrieb bis vor 2012 geben wird ...

warum 2012 ? der majakalender endet doch nicht umsonst am 21. dezember 2012 die hätten das jahr ruhig noch voll machen können und vor allem die zahl ist seltsam 211212 ...

btt : aber eins kann man nicht leugnen : woher das material also den treibstoff im all nehmen ? tankstellen gibts da soweit ich jetzt weis nicht hab bei enterprise noch keine gesehen  LOL ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Demzufolge kann dein Gedankenexperiment nicht nachgestellt werden.



pwned 


Hmmm - warte ich halt, bis man etwas, dass ausreichend groß ist, um Heisenberg damit eins überzuziehen, auf 0,51c beschleunigen kann und frag dann nochmal nach 



JOJO schrieb:


> Nun gut, trennen wir mal die Zeit vom Schaltjahr. Doch was ist dann Zeit wirklich? Es bleibt eine menschliche Erfindung wie der nun genaueste Meter, den die Menschheit je erfunden hat...



Nö.
Der Meter ist, genauso wie das Schaltjahr, eine menschliche Erfindung. Zeit dagegen ist, genauso wie Entfernung, ziemlich unabhängig vom Menschen.



> Tschuldigung, ich bin Pragmat, für mich muss alles einen unmittelbaren Nutzen haben, ich habe Einstein und auch Hawkins gelesen. Doch auch diese konnten mein Bedürfnis nach Nutzen nicht stillen...



Tjo... Die Fähigkeiten der Menschheit sind mitlerweile auf einem Niveau angelangt, in dem z.T. mehrere Jahrzehnte Studium erforderlich sind, um den Zusammenhang zwischen einer Idee und einer Auswirkung auch nur retrorespektiv zu verstehen. (und das gilt nicht nur für die Relativitätstheorie. Sondern auch z.B. für schuldenbasierte Finanzsysteme, die Erziehung von Kindern oder das Klima.)


----------



## steinschock (9. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



JOJO schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, ich bin Pragmat, für mich muss alles einen unmittelbaren Nutzen haben, ich habe Einstein und auch Hawkins gelesen. Doch auch diese konnten mein Bedürfnis nach Nutzen nicht stillen...





Eine so kurzfristige Denkweise hat uns an den Punkt gebracht den du selbst beklagst. 

Was das "rechnen" angeht kann man über einige Wertzuweisungen wie Meter diskutieren,
 die Mathematik selbst und die daraus resultierenden Möglichkeiten sind aber keine Erfindung sondern Erkenntnis.

Wegen ihrer zweifelsfreien Natur deshalb auch als Sprache Gottes bezeichnet.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob CERN die Hoffnung erfüllt etwas Licht in die Dunkle Materie/Energie zu bringen.
Zumindest Absolut macht es ja Sinn 2 Teilchen nahe Lichtgeschwindigkeit zur Kollision zu bringen.


----------



## DarkMo (9. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

naja, die menschliche neugier und der drang, die eigene umwelt und sich selbst zu verstehn, haben uns schon erstaunlich weit gebracht - dafür das es garnix bringt *g* klar gibts immer auch ne schattenseite, aber solange der mensch genug verstand besitzt, technik zu GEbrauchen und nich zu MISSbrauchen, geht alles gut.

das feuer - heilsbringer einer ganzen zivilisation. so kann es auch nachts noch für licht sorgen, wärem in kalten monaten bringen, essen schmackhafter machen und was weis ich noch. dennoch kann es genausogut als zerstörerische und brutale waffe eingesetzt werden und verursacht bis heute noch viel leiden (waldbrände durch brandstiftung - um beim menschlichen auslöser zu bleiben).

das rad - wie oft wurde es schon neu erfunden. revolutionierte die fortbewegung, das transport- und logistikwesen, war grundlage für weitere techniken wie motoren, dampfmaschienen, was weis ich. unermesslich, was es für die zivilisation darstellt. und dennoch kann man im wahrsten sinne "unter die räder kommen" ^^ autorennen verpesten die umwelt, der alltägliche auto und lastenverkehr ist eine geisel unserer zeit, sowie die vielen verkehrstoten...

die elektirzität - die vllt größte erfindung von ihren auswirkungen her?

ich denke generell war es zur zeit der erfindung nicht abzusehn, welch weitreichenden änderungen in der menschlichen rasse und zivilisation damit einher gehen würden. wozu braucht man diesen neuen schnickschnack schon? ging doch auch jahrhunderte und jahrtausende ohne. aber wo ständen wir heute, ohne all diese erfindungen, ideen, fragen, deren völlige bedeutung für die menschheit erst sehr viel später beurteilt werden kann? ^^

also so vorschnell wöllte ich solche forschungen und überlegungen - anstrengungen, mal allgemein formuliert - nicht als nutzlos und falsch investiert abtun.


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

würde eher sagen das rad hat die größten auswirkungen ...


----------



## axel25 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Naja, ich weiß nicht, ob euch FAIR was sagt, aber ich sitze mit einem Mittelsmann an der Quelle, dort will man versuchen, die Antimaterie einzufangen und wie in Illuminati, z.B., abzuspeichern.

Die schlimmste Erfindung wäre Überlichtgeschwindigkeit. Nazis könnten auf andere Planeten gehen, gewaltige Flotten bauen und uns dann unterwerfen.
Nur ein Bsp. von schlimmen Erfindungen


> Wenn ich jemandem ein Messer verkaufe, ist mir egal, was er damit macht. Er kann sich damit sein Brot schneiden oder jemanden damit umbringen.


Zitat aus einen SW-Buch


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ja das thema nazis scheint sich überall zu verbreiten ...

aber zum teil hätte überlicht geschwindigkeit doch einen vorteil : sollte google unseren planeten mal total zerstören ( siehe henner schröders wochenschau 0109 ) dann könnten wir uns nen anderen planeten suchen ...

den macht dann diesmal aber ms kaputt


----------



## DarkMo (12. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

hmm, so still hier. dann stell ich mal provokant als ergebnis der diskussion fest, das wir überlichtgeschwindigkeit mit leichtigkeit erreichen können *fg*

hat eigentlich wer ne erklärung, wieso die position/polung bla von photonen erst zur messung festgelegt wird? was mich dabei auch intressieren würde: wie wird das gemessen? also wenn ich ne metallkugel durch nen magnetfeld roller und dann behaupte, dass die kugel vor dem magnetfeld nich magnetisch war... vllt nen blödes bsp, aber vllt wisst ihr was ich meine. oder halt son figürchen in phosphoreszierender farbe das erst leuchtet, nachdem mans ins licht gehalten hat. die aussage wär natürlich ziemlich doof ^^


----------



## bishop (12. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> hat eigentlich wer ne erklärung, wieso die position/polung bla von photonen erst zur messung festgelegt wird? was mich dabei auch interessieren würde: wie wird das gemessen?



Es ist eben ein Postulat, dass der Messprozess die Eigenschaft hat die erstmal unbestimmte Wellenfunktion auf *einen* Eigenzustand zu reduzieren, das lässt sich erstmal nicht aus einfacheren Prinzipien herleiten. (zumindest für uns)

Polarisationsmessung macht man am Einfachsten offensichtlich mit Polarisationsfolien, die sind zum Beispiel in den "3D-Brillen" drin. Du baust einen detektor hinter eine solche folie und sorgst dafür, dass immer höchstens ein photon in der Apparatur ist. Wird eins detektiert, so war es offensichtlich entsprechend der Folie polarisiert usw. Das ist jetzt natürlich sehr grob formuliert aber sollte dir die Grundlegende Idee vermitteln.


----------



## Havenger (12. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ja ob das nun möglich ist mit der überlichtgeschwindigkeit ist aber echt nun die frage ... 

aber mal was anderes : selbst wenns möglich ist braucht man noch trägheitsdämpfer ! denn sonst würden unsere augen platzen das gehirn würde sich hinter uns verteilen ... ach ich hab grad lust aufn sandwich ...


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

lichtgeschwindigkeit an sich hat nix mit trägheitsdämpfern zu tun ^^ nicht die geschwindigkeit bringt uns um, sondern die beschleunigung, der weg zur geschwindigkeit quasi *g*

aber nochma wegen dem detektieren: ich will doch nich den vorgang des polarisationsfilters wissen, sondern wie kommt der detektor drauf, das da nu nen photon war? wie detektiert er das? is das wie ne art lichtschranke? wenn das photon da durchwandert wird die unterbrochen usw. aber dann würde das ding doch au bissl energie aufnehmen was eh den ganzen wert verfälscht. das mein ich halt. wenn die messung selbst das eigentliche ergebnis verfälscht, dann is doch die ganze messung fürn po.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Wie sieht es dem mit dem Navigieren bei LG oder höher aus?
Besteht nicht die Gefahr einer Kollision?
Wie will man das denn in den Griff bekommen?
Oder ist das hier nur auf Teilchenbeschleunigung limitiert?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Man sollte halt navigieren, bevor man auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ja ich meine jetzt damit mit dem  Auto verglichen, kannst ja auch net sagen lenke 3 mal mehr damit du bei 240 nicht mehr lenken brauchst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Man sollte halt den Teil vom Weltall schon erforscht haben, bevor man mit c da rum fliegt.
Viel Zeit zum korrigieren hat man da ja nicht mehr.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Gena so seh ich das auch.
Aber es gibt immernoch Ereignisse die nicht vorhersehbar sind.
Astereoiden, Kometen, und andere Vagabunden im Weltall


----------



## bishop (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

@darkmo:

Am Einfachsten ist es den photoelektrischen Effekt auszunutzen: Trifft ein Photon auf ein Metall (oder wegen mir auch eine andere Oberfläche), so kann es aus diesen ein Elektron rausschlagen wenn die Photonenenergie größer ist, als die materialspezifische Ablösearbeit. Dieser Vorgang macht sich durch eine Spannungsspitze bemerkbar, die du wiederum messen kannst.

Der Nachteil hier ist aber, dass das Photon nach dem Messen weg ist, denn es gibt seine gesamte Energie an das Elektron ab.

Es gibt auch trickreichere Methoden die das Photon nach der Messung quasi gleich wieder erzeugen, bzw eine indirekte Messung erlauben. Aber auf Quantenebene ist das alles gar nicht so leicht etwas zu messen ohne es zu verändern.

Das Navigieren über Lichtgeschwindigkeit hängt im Wesentlichen von der genauen Reiseart ab. Bewegt man sich in einem Wurmloch, also local doch wieder unter c, so funktionieren Dinge wie Radar etc. Man muss natürlich sichergehen, dass am Endpunkt der Reise nichts Großes ist, das einem im Weg ist.

Ansonsten ist es so, dass das Weltraum wirklich wirklich leer ist. Auch solche Dinge wie Asteroiden und Kometen sind auf einen sehr kleinen Bereich in der Oortschen Wolke um eine Sonne begrenzt, dazwischen ist nur sehr wenig ausser mikrometer großem Staub. Das heisst es ist kein größeres Problem erst auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen wenn man ausserhalb des Sternensystems ist und genauso vor der Oortschen Wolke des Zielsystems abzubremsen, bei längeren Strecken merkt man den Unterschied kaum.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hey bishop!
Hat richtig spass gemacht deinen Text zu lesen.(Interessant)
Wenn Du erlaubst, vergleiche ich mal etwas.
Es gibt Peltonturbine was erst mal nix zur Sache tut.
Die werden mit Wasser berieselt die ca. 1800 Meter Fallhöhe haben.
Die Schaufeln von der Turbine haben durch ganz feinen Sand absolute abtragungenso das die nach einer Zeit die Schaufeln durchsiebt sind.
Meine frage, wird das Transportmittel durch diese enorm hohe Geschwindigkeit trotzdem nicht von dem "Cosmosstaub" beschädigt.
(Prnzip: Sandstrahlen auf einen Punkt, entsteht auch ein loch)?


----------



## bishop (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ich sehe schon was du meinst, bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten wird der impuls deutlich größer als die Ruhemasse, dann wird auch ein mikrogramm schweres Staubkorn zu einer Kanonenkugel. Die Konsequenz daraus ist, dass die äußere Hülle eines Raumschiffes gut was aushalten muss, und es auch sehr von Vorteil ist, wenn die Schiffe stromlinienförmig gebaut sind, solche Gebilde wie bei der ISS klappen dann nimmer so gut.

Allerdings kann ich dich auch etwas beruhigen, denn die Staubdichte im Interstellaren Raum beträgt wenige Partikel pro Kubikmeter, das ist weit besser als jedes Vakuum, das auf der Erde erreicht wurde.

Rechnet man also den Auftretenden Druck aus kommt man auf nicht zu vernachlässigende, aber trotzdem beherrschbare Größenordnungen, man muss sich wie gesagt durchaus Gedanken über die Hüllenkonstruktion machen.

Aber wie gesagt, das sind alles Überlegungen für ein Raumschiff, das zumindest für seine lokale Umgebung unterlichtschnell erscheint. In überlichtschnellen Räumen lässt sich mit unseren Methoden nicht so gut Physik machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hängt davon ab, mit was man rechnet.
Wenn ein Partikel durch einen Einschlag auf 0 entschleunigt wird, überträgt es de facto die gesamte Bewegungsenergie auf das Ziel. Laut Relativitätstheorie ist aber die Energie zur Beschleunigung auf eine Relativgeschwindigkeit von c unendlich groß, dass beim Einschlag wird ein unendlich großer Energiebetrag übertragen.
Oder anders: Alles, was zu groß ist, um ohne Interaktion einmal quer durch die Atomstruktur des Raumschiffs zu wandern, wird es bei v=c unweigerlich pulverisieren. Die Antwort auf die Frage (und imho auch etwaige in-flight-Navigation) hängt also direkt davon ab, wie man die Relativitätstheorie umgehen will.


----------



## bishop (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

in dem Moment wo eine physikalische Beschreibung keinen Sinn macht (das ist in unserem Fall ein lichtschnelles materiepartikel, das unendliche Energie trägt) reisst sie alles andere mit in den Abgrund sodass man sich nicht mehr vernünftig darüber unterhalten kann.

Selbes passiert wenn man mit klassischer Physik in quantenmechanische Bereiche kommt, zum Beispiel indem man versucht den Spin eines Elektrons zu berechnen als ein magnetisches Moment, das durch die Eigendrehung hervorgerufen wird.
Da kommt dann sowohl für die Drehfrequenz als auch die Ausdehnung Unsinn raus...


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Boar ist ja interessanter als "aus Forschung und Technik"
Das bedeutet für nicht aliens rein hypothetisch dieser Staubkorn zerstört im Prinziep die Materie auf die sie Auftrifft oder verschmilzt mit dem so wie entschuldigung Zahnstein, wird immer mehr?


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

nochmal kurz zur messmethode: erstma thx für die info. mit diesem rausschlag prinzip, geht dann das photon dabei hops? oder wird es zumindest abgelenkt? an sich denk ich ja mal das erste oder. also rein von der überlegung her: ich kann ja au ned in meinen rechner durchs gehäuse schauen - ergo scheinen photonen da wohl nich durchzukommen. andererseits wird dabei auch wärme erzeugt, was wiederrum für die absorption/"vernichtung" (umwandlung) spricht. irgendwas in der sonne wird warm und dahinter is schatten (kein direktes licht). demnach würde diese messmethode ja rausfallen - an dem schirm hinter dem doppelspalt experiment würde schlichtweg nix mehr ankommen, da alles "weggemessen" wurde ^^

aber selbst wenn es nicht davon berührt werden würde, müsste sich ja das selbe interferenzmuster wieder zeigen *denk*. werden die photonen zumindest abgelenkt, wäre mir auch unklar, wieso die derart abgelenkt werden, das es wie erwrtet ausschaut (2 helle streifen aufm schirm). also alles in allem denke ich einerseits nicht, das diese messmethode eingesetzt wurde, und das sie auch die ergebnisse nicht so recht erklären würde *g* aber gut, gibt ja noch andere wie due meintest.

natürlich isses halt für mich von elementarer wichtigkeit, ob das photon an sich nur registriert wird (wie auch immer), oder bei der messung verändert wird. bei 2terem wär der ganze versuch natürlich hinüber ^^

aber nochmal zurück zur erwärmung eines objekts durch photonen: wenn ein objekt mit c auf ein anderes trifft, sollte rein rechnerisch (wie hier ja schon gesagt) die entladene energie unendlich sein. aber ich vermute mal, das bezieht sich auf den impuls(?)/die trägheit(?) der masse? weil wäre das bei photonen auch so, tät das wohl ganz schön weh, in der sonne zu liegen ^^ wird beim photon also dessen eigenenergie 1:1 in wärme umgewandelt? bzw eben auch teils zum rausschlagen von elektronen.

und wenn man mit c reisen würde, soll ja die zeit für einen stehn bleiben. einerseits bedeuted das ja, das man garnich mehr lenken kann. man braucht ja zeit, um die richtungsänderung durchzuführen. andererseits würde man doch eigentlich überall "gleichzeitig" (nach eigenem empfinden) wieder unter LG gehen können. das photon selber hat ja quasi alle zeit der welt, überall hinzureisen. von dieser zeit bemerkt man selber aber nix und alle stationen der reise würden sich gleichermaßen anbieten. demnach wäre der ausstiegspunkt direkt mit der zeit, die "ausserhalb" vergangen ist verbunden. aber wiederrum wäre man ja dazu verdammt, all die möglichkeiten zum ausstieg ungenutzt verstreichen zu lassen - da man ja keine zeit hat, um auszusteigen :/ ergo wäre lichtgeschwindigkeit wohl keine allzugute idee - man würde in sein verderben reisen, weil irgendwann is das dingens ja auch mal hinne. als photon halt entweder in nem schwarzen loch oder eben, wenn man auf die sonnenbrille des mantafahrers knallt  und als raumschiffpilot eben, bis das schiffchen von staub zermahlen wurde oder man gegen nen planeten knallt oder auch wieder in nem schwarzen loch landet oder so.

hmm, diese theorie gefällt mir nich ^^


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Vorallem Du kommst an die Zeit ist für dich stehengeblieben und der den Du besuchen willst ist seit jahrhunderten tot


----------



## bishop (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Zur Messmethode: Bem photoelektrischen Effekt ist es tatsächlich so, dass das Photon danach weg ist, weil sein Impuls komplett darauf draufgeht ein Elektron aus dem Metall herauszulösen und ihm etwas Impuls mitzugeben.

Das ist auch der wichtigste Unterschied zwischen Licht und Materie:

Licht hat keine Ruhemasse, und seine Energie hängt nicht von der Geschwindigkeit (denn diese ist ja immer c) sondern von seiner Farbe, das heisst Frequenz ab. Bei Masse ist es so, dass es einen Ruhemasse, und einen Impulsbeitrag zur Energie gibt, der von der Geschwindigkeit kommt. (hier ganz nebenbei: Prinzipiell sind Masse, Energie und Impuls alles das selbe, und haben in der Teilchenphysik auch die selbe Einheit, daher ist es kein Problem, dass die Gesamtenergie sich aus Ruhemasse und Impuls zusammensetzt)

Daher ist es auch etwas fundamental Verschiedenes, wenn ein Photon mit Geschwindigkeit c auf Materie aufprallt, das erleben wir täglich verlichen mit einem hypothetischen Massestück, dass lichtschnell mit einem Raumschiff kollidiert.



> und wenn man mit c reisen würde, soll ja die zeit für einen stehn bleiben. einerseits bedeuted das ja, das man garnich mehr lenken kann. man braucht ja zeit, um die richtungsänderung durchzuführen....



Die Zeit bleibt für dich nicht wirklich stehen, nur bekommst du keine Informationen mehr von aussen, da dich ja kein Lichtstrahl mehr einholen kann, um dir Informationen zu überbringen. Daher siehst du bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit auch für immer nur ein veraltetes Bild. Das ist ja was ich die ganze Zeit sage, sollte man Lichtschnell reisen, dann bleibt immer das Problem der Navigation, weil man nie gewarnt wird, wenn ein Hindernis kommt.


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

kann man beim crash dann auch schlecht behaupten "das hab ich kommen sehen" ><


----------



## david430 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

dann müsste scho die relativitätstheorie falsch sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



bishop schrieb:


> Die Zeit bleibt für dich nicht wirklich stehen, nur bekommst du keine Informationen mehr von aussen, da dich ja kein Lichtstrahl mehr einholen kann, um dir Informationen zu überbringen. Daher siehst du bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit auch für immer nur ein veraltetes Bild. Das ist ja was ich die ganze Zeit sage, sollte man Lichtschnell reisen, dann bleibt immer das Problem der Navigation, weil man nie gewarnt wird, wenn ein Hindernis kommt.



Deine Schilderung gilt aber nur für Licht, das von hinten kommt. Licht quer zur Zielrichtung sollte ich problemlos wahrnehmen können (okay: nicht schnell genug, als das es noch von Interesse wäre) und Licht genau von vorn sowieso.
Es gibt zwar eine massive Blauverschiebung (okay: eher Roentgen), aber man sollte Objekte in der Flugbahn orten können. (ob schnell genug, zum reagieren,... - zurück zur Zeit)


----------



## david430 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Schilderung gilt aber nur für Licht, das von hinten kommt. Licht quer zur Zielrichtung sollte ich problemlos wahrnehmen können (okay: nicht schnell genug, als das es noch von Interesse wäre) und Licht genau von vorn sowieso.
> Es gibt zwar eine massive Blauverschiebung (okay: eher Roentgen), aber man sollte Objekte in der Flugbahn orten können. (ob schnell genug, zum reagieren,... - zurück zur Zeit)



also so hypothetisch das hier alles ist, da ist die navigation auch kein problem mehr  wir machen das ganze thema grade in physik und da ham wir nen netten film angeguckt. da wurde gezeigt, wieviel energie in 1kg stück herrscht. des war scho ziemlich beeindruckend, jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, dass es mit den heutigen dingen möglich ist, das zu erreichen, auf c zu kommen. da muss man sich scho was anderes erdenken...


----------



## bishop (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

die Blauverschiebung eines lichtstrahls für einen lichtschnellen Beobachter ist unendlich, das bedeutet effektiv, dass jede in der Welle gespeicherte Information verloren geht, genaugenommen lässt sich eine solche Welle nicht mal messen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

*bitte um Verständnisshilfe*
Bislang hat mir immer die Analogie zum Dopplereffekt gereicht, aber der halbiert die Wellenlänge ja gerade mal, wenn man die (Annäherungs-)Geschwindigkeit verdoppelt.


----------



## bishop (14. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

hier siehst du die Formel für eine relativistische Frequenzverschiebung eines bewegten Senders relativ zu einem ruhenden Beobachter. Aufgrund der Äquivalenz der Bezugssysteme können wir diesen Fall in den unseren transformieren, wo ein lichtschneller Beobachter ein Signal zu empfangen versucht, das in irgendeiner Frequenz abgestrahlt wurde.

Hier braucht man nur v=c bzw -c für sich entfernende Quellen zu setzen und sieht, dass der Nenner der Formel gegen null, der gesamte Term also gegen unendlich geht (bei v=-c geht natürlich der Zähler und somit der Term gegen null) -> für einen lichtschnellen Beobachter erscheinen Signale auf die er sich zu bewegt in unendlich hoher Frequenz, während sie eine Frequenz von 0 haben, wenn der Beobachter sich von der Quelle wegbewegt.

In beiden Fällen sind für den Beobachter die Signale sinn- und nutzlos, da er sie nichtmal messen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

hmm, also wenn ich mich mit lichtgeschwindigkeit bewege.
und eine andere information mit lichtgeschwindigkeit auf mich zu kommt.
haben wir nicht schon gelernt, das c einfach c is?

also wenn ich mit 0,99c die taschenlampe anwerf, fliegt das photon au ned mit 1,99c von dannen, sondern au wieder nur mit c. 2 photonen die irgendwo rumkreuzen (vllt auf sich zu fliegen) und nach normalen masstäben also bis zu 2c relativ zueinander haben müssten, haben aber auch relativ wieder nur 1c. auch wenn das immernoch ned so in meinen kopf will. demnach würde mich ja nichma irgendeine info erreichen können. mich holt ja mal blöde formuliert nix ein. nichma wenns auf mich zu kommt, holts mich ein. was für ne abstruse aussage


----------



## bishop (14. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

hier geht es um eine *Frequenzänderung*, die die Lichtwelle erfährt, wenn sie von einem bewegten Empfänger empfangen wird, das hat nichts mit ihrer Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit zu tun, die bleibt immer konstant.

Kurzum: Wenn du mit c reist, und eine Taschenlampe anmachst, so ändert sich nicht die Geschwindigkeit der Taschenlampe, sehr wohl aber ihre Frequenz, das heisst Farbe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hmmm - die Formel argumentiert aber wieder mit der Zeitveränderung. D.h. für den Lichtschnellen Beobachter vergeht keine Zeit und die Frequenz steigert sich demnach ins unendliche.
Das kann aber schlecht als Grund für
"Die Zeit bleibt für dich nicht wirklich stehen, nur bekommst du keine Informationen mehr von aussen,"
genommen werden.

Wenn wir die Relativitätstheorie nämlich mal kurz ignorieren und die Zeit konstant seien lassen, dann würden der Lichtschnelle Beobachter ein Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit zum Signal von 2c haben. D.h. die Wellenlänge würde sich halbieren.
Erst die Veränderung der Zeit sorgt dafür, dass die Strecke dieser Wellenlängen in einer -für den sich bewegenden Beobachter- unendlich kurzen Zeit zurückgelegt wird, so dass aus dem wellenförmigen Signal für ein einzelner Puls wird. (also das gleiche, dass ein ruhender Beobachter von einer lichtschnellen Quelle erwarten würde, die die Wellen zwar aus ihrer Position heraus in einem gewissen zeitlichen und damit räumlichen Abstand aussendet, aus Sicht des Beobachters aber in der Zeit zwischen Wellen eine komplette Wellenlänge zurücklegt und dadurch alle Wellen des Signals auf die gleiche Raum/Zeit-Korrdinate packt)

So versteh ichs jedenfalls.

Was ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen kann:
Wenn ein Signal von einer ruhenden Quelle ausgeht, auf ein c-schnelles Objekt trifft und von diesem im 90°-Winkel reflektiert wird, was misst dann ein ruhender Beobachter für ein Signal in der Reflektion?
- das ursprüngliche Signal?
- einen einzelnen Puls?
- die ursprüngliche Struktur, aber jetzt nicht räumlich hintereinander und damit zeitlich nacheinander beim ihn eintreffent, sondern räumlich nebeneinander und zeitgleich?
- einen Puls, der entsprechend in die Breite gezogen ist?

Anm.: für die Messung räumliche Struktur brauchen wir natürlich eine Batterie von Beobachtern nebeneinander, aber die können sich absprechen  und allgemein muss natürlich der Abstand ders Beobachters von der Reflektion so groß sein, dass die wärend des Reflektionszeitraumes (?) zurückgelegte Strecke dagegen klein ist, so dass das Signal immer aus der gleichen Richtung auf den Beobachter trifft. (Wem letzteres zu sehr aproximierend ist, der Stelle sich den reflektierenden Körper bitte auf einer Umlaufbahn um eine Masse vor, die der Bahn entspricht, die das Licht von der Quelle um die Masse nimmt. Der Beobachter befindet sich an der gleichen Stelle, wie die Masse)


P.S.:
Da fällt mir eine weitere Merkwürdigkeit auf. Es heißt immer, Licht würde nicht von einem schwarzen Loch entkommen können, weil dessen Masse zu groß ist. Aber würde dass nicht implizieren, dass Licht sich von großen Massen langsamer entfernt? D.h. wenn dem möchte-gern-Schwarz Loch noch genau 1g fehlt, um Licht endgültig einzufangen - mit welcher Geschwindigkeit entfernt sich dann das Licht, dass entkommt? (Falls mit c: Wie kann eine kontinuirliche Massenzunahme einen derartigen Ja/Nein Sprung auslösen? Was passiert mit einem Photon, dass bereits unterwegs ist, wenn in dem Moment das letzte Stück Materie von der anderen Seite "ins "Loch"" fällt?)


_edit:_
Noch ne Frage bezüglich der Navigation. Ich spreche oben von einem Puls, auf den das Signal bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit gestaucht wird. Aber selbst den könnte ich ja wahrnehmen, ich hätte die Information "aus der Richtung kommt Licht". Erst wenn ich die Länge des Pulses auf exakt -statt "fast"- 0 reduziere, krieg ich gar nichts mehr mit.
Aber wo bleibt die Energie der Photonen, die definitiv absorbiert wurden, von denen ich aber nichts mitbekommen soll?
(und damit gute Nacht  )


----------



## bishop (14. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

hm ja, einer tiefergehenden Betrachtung hält mein Modell wohl nicht stand, es ändert sich natürlich im Endeffekt nichts, aber belassen wir es dabei. Eines noch dazu: Man selbst verspürt keine Zeitverzögerung, das hat aber mit unserem Bewusstsein zu tun, und ist streng genommen nicht physikalisch begründet. Darum will ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen.

Wir haben jetzt folgendes Problem:
Wenn ihr von mir halbwegs sichere Fakten hören wollt, dann müssen wir ab sofort aufhören von "lichtschnellen Objekten" und anderen "was wäre wenn"-Theorien zu reden. Denn wie schon gesagt sind das Dinge, die erstens für uns nicht überprüfbar sind, und für die es auch keine sinnvolle theoretische Grundlage gibt. Wenn wir hier philosophieren wollen, dann kann jeder seine theorie vortragen wie die Physik mit lichtschneller Materie funktionieren soll, jeder kann dann im Kreis sagen was ihm an dieser Theorie gefällt und das war es dann auch. Finde ich etwas langweilig, und auch verwirrend, da wir eigentlich gleichermaßen unrecht haben werden mit unseren Vermutungen. Ich bin gerne bereit mit euch die Relativitätstheorie zu diskutieren, aber bitte auch nur innerhalb ihres Anwendungsgebietes.
Von jetzt an reden wir also nur noch über "Materie mit sehr hoher unterlichtgeschwindigkeit wenn wir solche Dinge diskutieren" Ich weiss, dass es frontal an dem ursprünglichen Thread vorbeigeht, ich versuche nur noch die noch offenen Fragen zu beantworten und dann könnt ihr wegen mir weiterphantasieren =P

Also nehmen wir den Aufbau von Ruyven: Ein lichtstrahl irgendeiner Frequenz f trifft einen sehr schnellen spiegel und wird von ihm im rechten Winkel abgelenkt und trifft danach auf einen ruhenden Beobachter. Welche Frequenz hat er nun?

Wenn der Lichtstrahl den Spiegel trifft, so ist er erstmal blauverschoben wir transformieren in ein ruhendes system, wo es einen bewegten Sender gibt, der unseren nun ruhenden Spiegel beleuchtet und nehmen die bekannte Formel für die Dopplerverschiebung her. In diesem System entfernt sich unser Endbeobachter, so dass die Lichtwelle, die ihn am Ende erreicht hat, doch wieder eine längere Strecke zurücklegen musste, und dadurch eine Rotverschiebung erhält. Ich nehme stark an, dass man am Ende also doch wieder die Ursprüngliche Frequenz bekommt, aber es kann auch sein, dass es vom Winkel abhängt.. müsste man nachrechnen, aber ich mach das nicht um halb vier morgens^^

Zu der anderen Frage:

Licht wird nicht wirklich von Materie angezogen, und daher auch nicht abgebremst oder so. Nach dem Modell der allgemeinen Relativität verformen Massen den Raum um sie herum, salopp gesagt machen sie alles "länger", sowohl die Zeit, als auch den Raum. Bildlich kann man sich das sehr schön als einen Trichter vorstellen, den eine Masse in der Raumzeit erzeugt. Der Punkt ist der, dass ein Schwarzes Loch ab einer bestimmten Entfernung (dem Schwarzschildradius) die Raumzeit so sehr krümmt (also den Trichter so steil macht), dass der Weg für ein Photon unendlich lang wird da wieder herauszukommen mit seiner unveränderlichen Geschwindigkeit c. Dafür braucht es offensichtlich unendlich viel Zeit, was der Grund ist, dass Licht niemals aus einem Schwarzen Loch herauskommen kann wenn es erst innerhalb des Schwarzschildradius' ist.

Und zuletzt zu der Frage mit der unendlichen Frequenz:
Es ist einfach so, dass man prinzipiell keine Messung durchführen kann, die einem sagt "ja, da war ein photon, es hatte eine unendliche Energie, aber hey" Allerdings ist mir grad selbst nicht ganz klar warum blauverschobenes Licht nicht gegen die Energieerhaltung verstößt, könnte aber auch an der Uhrzeit liegen, ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen, gute Nacht^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

*zu späterer Zeit*
Gegen die Energieerhaltung würde es dann nicht verstoßen, wenn man die Eigenbewegung des Beobachters mit reinbringt: Nur weil der sich bewegt, ist es überhaupt blau verschoben, seine Bewegungsenergie gehört also zum System. (aber es bleibt das Grundproblem, dass das Licht Zeit/die Möglichkeit braucht, mit diesem Beobachter zu interagieren. Zugegebenermaßen gibt es nach den Gesetzen der Relativitätstheorie mit der in diesem Universum vorhandenen Energie tatsächlich kein lichtschnelles Objekt, mit dem Licht interagieren könnte. Stellt sich die Frage, ob "gibts praktisch eh nicht" eine für theoretische Physik akzeptabel Antwort ist  )



P.S. bezüglich Beobachter&Bewußtsein: Ich denke, für die hiesige Fragestellung ist es unerheblich, ob ein menschlicher Geist versucht, ein Abbild seiner Umgebung zu rekonstruieren, oder ob es nur darum geht, wann ein Photon auf ein Stück Materie trifft


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da fällt mir eine weitere Merkwürdigkeit auf. Es heißt immer, Licht würde nicht von einem schwarzen Loch entkommen können, weil dessen Masse zu groß ist. Aber würde dass nicht implizieren, dass Licht sich von großen Massen langsamer entfernt? D.h. wenn dem möchte-gern-Schwarz Loch noch genau 1g fehlt, um Licht endgültig einzufangen - mit welcher Geschwindigkeit entfernt sich dann das Licht, dass entkommt? (Falls mit c: Wie kann eine kontinuirliche Massenzunahme einen derartigen Ja/Nein Sprung auslösen? Was passiert mit einem Photon, dass bereits unterwegs ist, wenn in dem Moment das letzte Stück Materie von der anderen Seite "ins "Loch"" fällt?)


 
Licht, bzw. ein elektromagnetisches Partikel wie ein Photon "fliegt" immer mit c.
Dass ein Photon den Ereignishorizont nicht verlassen kann, liegt daran, dass er "unedlich" gekrümt wird.
Da ein Photon immer mit c fliegt und bei einer größeren Masse nicht langsamer wird, verlängert sich die Zeit (bei der Erde beträgt die Zeitdifferenz zwischen Orbit und Erdboden rund 1,9 Nanosekunden.
Die Frequenz des Photons nimmt ab.
Das heißt, es wird in den roten Bereich verschoben.
Je mehr Masse, desto mehr in den roten Bereich.

Allerdings verändert sich die Frequenz auch, wenn sich der Raum ausdehnt, während das Licht durch ihn hindurchreist.
Das beste Beispiel ist hier die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung. Sie hat heute nur noch eine Temperatur von 3 Kelvin.
Diese Strahlung war die erste, die nach dem Urknall entstanden ist und trug damals mehr Energie mit sich als es heute Jets in schwarzen Löchern vermögen können.
Durch die Ausdehnung des Universums sank ihre Frequenz.



> Licht wird nicht wirklich von Materie angezogen, und daher auch nicht abgebremst oder so. Nach dem Modell der allgemeinen Relativität verformen Massen den Raum um sie herum, salopp gesagt machen sie alles "länger", sowohl die Zeit, als auch den Raum. Bildlich kann man sich das sehr schön als einen Trichter vorstellen, den eine Masse in der Raumzeit erzeugt. Der Punkt ist der, dass ein Schwarzes Loch ab einer bestimmten Entfernung (dem Schwarzschildradius) die Raumzeit so sehr krümmt (also den Trichter so steil macht), dass der Weg für ein Photon unendlich lang wird da wieder herauszukommen mit seiner unveränderlichen Geschwindigkeit c. Dafür braucht es offensichtlich unendlich viel Zeit, was der Grund ist, dass Licht niemals aus einem Schwarzen Loch herauskommen kann wenn es erst innerhalb des Schwarzschildradius' ist.


 
Du gibts hier ein Beispiel, was gerne bei Fernsehsendungen genommen wird. Die Darstellung der vier Dimensionen an Hand eines Gummituchs. 
Funktioniert natürlich nicht wirklich. 
Raumzeitkrümmung kann man sich nicht vorstellen. 

Laut Einsteins Theorie krümmen Objekte die Raumzeit, je mehr Masse sie haben, desto stärker ist diese Krümmung. Die Planeten in unserem System bewegen sich auf einer Geraden durch die Raumzeit, ebenso wie die Sonne und die Galaxie. Da die Krümmung der Sonne stärker ist als die der Planeten, werden sie durch die Raumzeitkrümmung in der Nähe der Sonne gehalten. In unserer dreidimensionalen Welt sieht es daher scheinbar so aus, als wenn die Planeten um die Sonne kreisen, was aber laut Theorie nicht richtig ist, wird können es nur nicht anders sehen.
Laut der Quantentheorie entsteht Gravitation durch den Austausch eines Teilchens, das man den Namen Graviton gegeben hat. Leider liegt der Beweis dieses Teilchen noch in weiter Ferne, da uns die technischen Möglichkeiten fehlt es nachweisen zu können.

Da ich am Montag im California Institute of Technology ein paar Vorträge halten werde und danach auch an der University of California in Berkeley, werde ich mich dort mal informieren, wie der aktuelle Stand der Forschung ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Licht, bzw. ein elektromagnetisches Partikel wie ein Photon "fliegt" immer mit c.
> Dass ein Photon den Ereignishorizont nicht verlassen kann, liegt daran, dass er "unedlich" gekrümt wird.




Wenn das Problem also nicht die Geschwindigkeit bzw. eine Anziehungskraft ist, sondern die Verzerrung der Raumzeit und daraus resultierend zu wenig Zeit, um irgendwohin zu kommen: Müsste das nicht auch in Gegenrichtung gelten?
D.h. es kann nichts in das schwarze Loch fallen, sondern nur bis zum Ereignisshorizont?

(falls ja: Was passiert, wenn sich Masse am Ereignisshorizont immer weiter konzentriert und dadurch den Raum weiter verzerrt?)


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ist bei *Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nicht die Masse das Problem!? (Hat  Einstein glaub ich gesagt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.)*


----------



## bishop (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



> Raumzeitkrümmung kann man sich nicht vorstellen.



Da die Schwarzschildmetrik eine kugelsymmetrische Lösung der Feldgleichungen ist kann ich das Ganze auf drei Dimensionen runterkochen ohne viel Information zu verlieren indem ich einfach einen ebenen Schnitt betrachte. Und da sieht man den Gravitationstrichter sehr schön :>

@ruyven:

Leider hat die Schwarzschildmetrik in den üblichen Kugelkoordinaten das Problem, dass sie uns am Ereignishorizont eine Singularität vorgaukelt wo physikalisch keine ist. Ein ruhender Beobachter in sicherer Entfernung vom Schwarzen Loch sieht ein einfallendes Objekt in unendlicher Zeit (also nie) auf den Ereignishorizont eintreffen, während das Objekt selbt in seinem Bezugssystem in endlicher Zeit sowohl den Ereignishorizont als auch das Zentrum des Schwarzen Lochs erreicht.
Wählt man andere Koordinaten (üblicherweise die sogenannten Kruskalkoordinaten) so lässt sich der scheinbare Widerspruch auflösen.

Zusammengefasst wird ein Objekt in endlicher Zeit das Zentrum des Schwarzen Lochs erreichen, aber ab dem Schwarzschildradius würde es selbst dann nicht das Schwarze Loch verlassen können, wenn es mit c unterwegs wäre, was erklärt warum auch Licht nicht herauskommt.

gruß bishop


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Das kapier ich jetzt nicht ganz:
Man kann die Distanz zwischen Ereignisshorizont und Schwarzem Loch zurücklegen, sogar in akzeptablen Zeit, selbst dann, wenn man mit weniger als c unterwegs ist.
Aber Licht, dass schneller ist, braucht für die Gegenrichtung unendlich lang und kommt nicht raus?

(ich weiß schon, warum ich nicht Physik studiert habe  )


----------



## bishop (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

um doch noch mal die Krücke mit dem Gravitationstrichter zu bemühen:

es ist eben einfacher in eine Senke reinzurollen als aus einer rauszurollen^^

All dieses Raumzeitkrümmungsgewusel sollte einen nicht davon abhalten, dass eine inwärtsgerichtete Kraft herrscht mit der man wunderbar mitgehen aber schlecht gegen ankämpfen kann


----------



## DesGrauens (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

wie ist es den eigentlich mit der masse von schwarzen löchern bestimmt?

sie haben bekanntermassen eine sehr hohe masse auf "kleinem raum". 
kann die masse ins unendliche wachsen ohne das der gravitationstrichter wächst? oder wächst er mit? 
desweitern würde mich sehr interessieren ob es bei solchen objekten eine "kritische masse" gibt, wo dan alles in sich zusammen fällt wenn man eine gewisse dichte erreicht hat.


----------



## bishop (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Das ist alles über den Schwarzschildradius bestimmt.

Ist die Ausdehnung einer Masse kleiner als sein Schwarzschildradius, so gilt dieses als schwarzes Loch. (Die Erde müsste auf eine Größe von 9mm schrumpfen, dann wäre sie auch ein Schwarzes Loch) Mit zunehmender Masse wächst der Schwarzschildradius so dass sich Schwarze Löcher von aussen gesehen immer weiter aufblähen je mehr Masse sie verschlingen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



bishop schrieb:


> um doch noch mal die Krücke mit dem Gravitationstrichter zu bemühen:
> 
> es ist eben einfacher in eine Senke reinzurollen als aus einer rauszurollen^^



Ja - wenn man Masse/Gewicht hat und dadurch bergab schneller und bergauf langsamer wird. 
Kann mans mit etwas weniger Krücke erklären, z.B. für ein Teilchen ohne Gewicht, dass seine Geschwindigkeit nie ändert?


----------



## bishop (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

hmm sehr viel anschaulicher wird es eigentlich nicht mehr.

Was da formal passiert ist, dass ab dem Schwarzschildradius eine andere formel für die radialkomponente gültig ist (dadurch, dass die schwarzschildmetrik wie gesagt kugelsymmetrisch ist, ist für uns nur die radialkomponente von bedeutung). Der Schwarzschildradius ist die Naht an der zwei verschiedene Raumzeiten zusammenkommen, die innere und die äußere Schwarzschildmetrik. Die innere ist so beschaffen, dass die einzigen erreichbaren Wege letztlich im Zentrum des Schwarzen Lochs enden, während die äußere zu dem Ereignishorizont führt.

Du musst dich halt entscheiden ob du eine anschauliche aber unvollständige oder eine unanschauliche aber formal richtige Antwort hören willst :>


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hmm - eine kontinuirliche, die von mir bis ins Zentrum des schwarzen Loches gilt und immer die gleichen Mechanismen anwendet, wäre nicht schlecht 
Wobei ich selbst bei der Annahme, dass jenseits der Ereignisshorizontes auf einmal andere Regeln gelten, nicht verstehe, wieso an irgend einer Stelle auch richtungsabhängige gelten. (rein geht, aber an der gleichen Stelle geht raus nicht. Was aber nichts mit Anziehung zu tun hat  )


----------



## bishop (16. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

an dieser Stelle muss ich dann wohl euch daran erinnern, dass Schwarze Löcher ein höchst theoretisches Konstrukt sind. Es wurden natürlich genug indirekte Beweise gefunden um die Existenz von supermassereichen Körpern zu belegen dennoch ist das, worüber ich hier rede im Wesentlichen nur die Lösung einer Feldgleichung, und selbst diese ist keineswegs eine, die exakt die Umgebung eines Schwarzen Lochs widerspiegelt. 
Ein kleines Beispiel: Die Schwarzschildmetrik, von der ich hier gerade rede ist eine sogenannte Vakuumlösung, das bedeutet sie gilt für eine Raumzeit in der es keine Massen oder Energien gibt ausser eventuell im Ursprung. Das ist ansich schon unanschaulich genug, denn das bedeutet, dass die Vakuumraumzeit nicht euklidisch flach wie intuitiv angenommen sondern intrinsisch gekrümmt ist. Denn wir haben ja alle gelernt, dass Masse die Raumzeit krümmt. Ohne Masse ist die Raumzeit aber auch schon krumm!

Anywho, worauf ich hinauswill ist, ich kann dir sagen warum *man sagt* nichts kommt aus einem Schwarzen Loch hinaus, aber ich kann es dir nicht zeigen, sondern muss dir die Kurvendiskussion einer Bewegungsgleichung vorrechnen, die ich aus der Schwarzschildmetrik habe.
Tatsächlich ist es sogar so, dass auf Bildern (zum Beispiel vom Zentrum der Milchstraße wo ein superschweres Schwarzes Loch vermutet wird) Schwarze Löcher keineswegs dunkle gebiete im Sternenhimmel sind sondern im Gegenteil sehr hell leuchtende Punkte. Das liegt aber unter anderem daran, dass Masse, die auf das Schwarze Loch zubeschleunigt wird sich enorm aufheizt und dadurch leuchtet.
Und es hat auch noch niemand direkt beobachtet wie ein Körper in ein Schwarzes Loch reinfällt und was dabei passiert.

Das ist auch der Grund warum man populärwissenschaftlich nie so richtig auf die Themen eingeht, denn damit lässt sich ein Laie einfach nicht zufriedenstellen, da ich irgendwann jede Bilder und anschauliche Modelle aufgeben muss und stur Mathematik betreiben muss um logische und in sich stimmige Aussagen machen zu können.

All diese Sachen wie die Relativitätstheorie und Quantenmechanik sind zunächst einmal sehr spannend wenn man "das Universum in der Nussschale" und den anderen Schmarrn liest, dann lernt man das Ganze aus formal korrekter Sicht und es wird schnell fad und langweilig und dann braucht es wieder eine ganze Weile bis es wieder spannend wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Sowas kenn ich...
Fasse zusammen: z.B. schwarze Löcher sind nach aktuellem Stand der Technik Extremfälle einiger Funktionen und es ist demnach nicht unbedingt überraschend, wenn es noch keine logische Erklärung für den Übergang zu von anderen Formeln beschriebenen Bereichen gibt, richtig?


----------



## bishop (17. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

quasi ja...

wobei ich immer noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann wieso dich dieses Verhalten so stört^^


----------



## DesGrauens (17. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



bishop schrieb:


> Das ist alles über den Schwarzschildradius bestimmt.
> 
> Ist die Ausdehnung einer Masse kleiner als sein Schwarzschildradius, so gilt dieses als schwarzes Loch. (Die Erde müsste auf eine Größe von 9mm schrumpfen, dann wäre sie auch ein Schwarzes Loch) Mit zunehmender Masse wächst der Schwarzschildradius so dass sich Schwarze Löcher von aussen gesehen immer weiter aufblähen je mehr Masse sie verschlingen.




ich verstehe nicht ganz wie man materie so komprimieren kann um mal das beispiel mit der erde auf zu greifen. 9mm... wie kann man sich das vostellen?


----------



## bishop (17. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Vergiss nicht, dass Materie im Wesentlichen aus nichts besteht^^
Der Durchmesser von Atomen ist im Schnitt ein Angström, das sind ein zehntel Nanometer. Elektronen haben quasi keine Ausdehnung nach unseren Vorstellungen und Kerndurchmesser bewegen sich in der Größenordnung von Femtometern, das ist Faktor Hunderttausend kleiner als der Atomdurchmesser. Da ist also jede Menge Luft für Kompression 

Und die Erde hat ja eine sehr geringe Dichte im Schnitt (im Vergleich z.B zu den schwereren Elementen), man muss die Vorstellung gar nicht so sehr bemühen um die Erde um ein Paar Größenordnungen zu komprimieren.


----------



## BTMsPlay (17. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

sag nur Photonen verschränken
graviton
und unser universum hat 8 dimensionen (Ameise auf dem draht Problem)
also nix neues im Westen!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*




> Da die Schwarzschildmetrik eine kugelsymmetrische Lösung der Feldgleichungen ist kann ich das Ganze auf drei Dimensionen runterkochen ohne viel Information zu verlieren indem ich einfach einen ebenen Schnitt betrachte. Und da sieht man den Gravitationstrichter sehr schön :>


Du kommt mit unverständlicher Mathematik an, wenn man über Vorstellungen redet? 
Kannst du dir 1000€ vorstellen? 
Denke schon, ich jedenfalls kann das problemlos.
Wie sieht es mit den Schulden des Bundes aus, kannst du dir 1,6 Billionen Euro vorstellen? 
Schätze mal nicht..... das kann niemand.

Verstehst du, was ich damit ausdrücken will? 



> Das kapier ich jetzt nicht ganz:
> Man kann die Distanz zwischen Ereignisshorizont und Schwarzem Loch zurücklegen, sogar in akzeptablen Zeit, selbst dann, wenn man mit weniger als c unterwegs ist.
> Aber Licht, dass schneller ist, braucht für die Gegenrichtung unendlich lang und kommt nicht raus?


Wenn man genauer ist und sich auf die Relativität verklässt, dann verschwindet sogar niemals ein Teil im schwarzen Loch. 
Denn die Zeit dehnt sich ja immer weiter, je näher man dem Ereignishorizont kommt. Ist wie beim Erreichen des absoluten Nullpunktes, man erreicht ihn nie, man kommt nur sehr nahe heran.
So betrachtet erreicht niemals ein Teil den Ereihnishorizont, da die Zeit immer langsamer abläuft, immer langsamer, je näher das Teil dem Ereignishorizont kommt.
Es geht ihm schlicht die Zeit aus. 



> Das ist alles über den Schwarzschildradius bestimmt.
> 
> Ist die Ausdehnung einer Masse kleiner als sein Schwarzschildradius, so gilt dieses als schwarzes Loch. (Die Erde müsste auf eine Größe von 9mm schrumpfen, dann wäre sie auch ein Schwarzes Loch) Mit zunehmender Masse wächst der Schwarzschildradius so dass sich Schwarze Löcher von aussen gesehen immer weiter aufblähen je mehr Masse sie verschlingen.


Woher hast du denn die völlig alberen und falsche Formulierung her? 

Als Schwarzschildradius wird der Punkt bezeichnet, bei dem die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit gleich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist. Das Beispiel mit der Erde und dessen Größe als schwarzes Loch basiert auf Erkenntnisse der klassischen Physik und kann bei Objekten wie einem schwarzen Loch nicht angewand werden. 
Es ist ein netter Gag, mehr nicht, aber physikalisch nicht haltbar. 



> Sowas kenn ich...
> Fasse zusammen: z.B. schwarze Löcher sind nach aktuellem Stand der Technik Extremfälle einiger Funktionen und es ist demnach nicht unbedingt überraschend, wenn es noch keine logische Erklärung für den Übergang zu von anderen Formeln beschriebenen Bereichen gibt, richtig?


Ein schwarzes Loch ist eine theoretische Überlegung der Relativitätstheorie. Was innerhalb, bzw. hinter dem Ereignishorizont passiert, kann man nur mittels theoretischer Mathematik und theoretischer Physik erfassen.
Einen realen Blick werden wir nicht darauf werfen können.

Ach ja, die Schwarzschildmetrik gilt nur für schwarze Löcher, die weder eine Rotation noch eine elektrische Ladung besitzen. 
Aber man kennt ja das Keine-Haare-Theorem. 
Hawking ist übrigends davon wieder abgewichen. 



> ich verstehe nicht ganz wie man materie so komprimieren kann um mal das beispiel mit der erde auf zu greifen. 9mm... wie kann man sich das vostellen?


Ein Atom ist ungefähr 100.000 (je nach Element auch weniger) Mal größer als der Atomkern, auf dem sich aber 99,99% der Materie eines Atoms konzentrieren.
Eine Grenze der Komprimierung kommt vom Pauli-Prinzip.
Einfach gesagt heißt es, dass zwei Fermionen, die den gleichen Raum beanspruchen, nicht die gleichen Quantenzahlen haben können.
Also die Elektronen können wegen des Ausschließungsprinzip nicht mit den Protonen reagieren, die dritte Kernkraft ist zu stark.

Die Sonne wird in dieser Form weiter existieren, sobald der "Treibstoff" aufgebraucht und sie ein weißer Zwerg geworden ist.

Ein Neutronenstern stellt die nächste Stufe der Komprimierung dar. Die Gravitation ist so groß, dass das Pauli-Prinzip versagt und die Elektronen mit dern Protonen reagieren und zu Neutronen verschmelzen.
In diesem Fall ist auch die zweite Kernkraft nicht mehr stark genug.
Ein Neutronenstern hat im Prinzip die gleiche Dichte wie ein Atomkern, nimmt aber natürlich mehr Volumen ein. Die Sonne wäre als Neutronenstern ungefähr 12km groß.

Bei einem schwarzen Loch versagt auch die stärkste alles Kräfte im Universum und die Neutronen werden weiter komprimiert, zu eines Substanz, die unsere Vorstellungskraft übersteigt.
Selbst Quarks sind dann nicht mehr zu ermitteln und Gluonen nicht fassbar.
Da man aber bisher die klassische Physik annimmt, mit der möglichen Größe eines Proton, nimmt man an, dass ein solches Gebild dann eben eine solche Größe haben müsste, was aber eben nicht stimmt, da die bekannten physikalischen Gesetz dort nicht mehr anwendbar sind, wie wir sie kennen.

Nach der Quantentheorie kann ein schwarzes Loch nicht größer sein als eine Planck Länge, egal welche Masse es hat, denn wenn es größer wäre, müsste es mit der umgebenen Materie reagieren.
Die Planck Länge stellt die Grenze für die Quantenpyhsik dar. Alles, was länger ist, unterliegt der Quantenphysik.


----------



## bishop (20. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



> Wenn man genauer ist und sich auf die Relativität verklässt, dann verschwindet sogar niemals ein Teil im schwarzen Loch.
> Denn die Zeit dehnt sich ja immer weiter, je näher man dem Ereignishorizont kommt. Ist wie beim Erreichen des absoluten Nullpunktes, man erreicht ihn nie, man kommt nur sehr nahe heran.
> So betrachtet erreicht niemals ein Teil den Ereihnishorizont, da die Zeit immer langsamer abläuft, immer langsamer, je näher das Teil dem Ereignishorizont kommt.
> Es geht ihm schlicht die Zeit aus.




mit meiner umständlichen Mathematik kann ich ausrechnen, dass ein Objekt in endlicher Zeit das Zentrum eines Schwarzen Lochs erreicht...

und ja, für die Vorstellung genügt zum Beispiel ein solches Bild, wenn man im Kopf behält, dass in Wirklichkeit jeder Punkt quasi eine Kugel ist, aber dadurch gewinnt man wie gesagt keine neue Information.

und keine Sorge für geladene Schwarze Löcher mit Drehimpuls gibt es die Kerr-Newman-Metrik, daraus ergeben sich etwas kompliziertere Bewegungsgleichungen, das Prinzip bleibt das Selbe.




> Woher hast du denn die völlig alberen und falsche Formulierung her?


Die Schwarzschildmetrik wird hergeleitet ohne solche Überlegungen wie die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit, diese ergibt sich dann erst daraus. Das Charakteristische am Schwarzen Loch ist, dass es klein genug ist, dass die innere Schwarzschildmetrik zutage tritt, dadurch muss es kleiner sein als der Schwarzschildradius. Ich wiederhole nochmal, bringt man ein beliebiges Objekt auf einen Durchmesser, der kleiner ist als sein Schwarzschildradius, so hat man ein Schwarzes Loch, bei der Erde müsste man die Masse auf ca 9mm Durchmesser bringen.

Es fällt mir schwer an dieser Stelle Parallelen zwischen Lesern von Populärwissenschaftlicher Literatur und der Floskel "Wer keine Ahnung hat..." zu unterdrücken. Aber ich bin ja ein netter


----------



## steinschock (20. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Nach Erkenntnissen von Populärwissenschaftlicher Literatur hört ihr euch ja beide nicht an.

Sind Quasare nicht aktive Schwarze Löcher wo man den "Jet" sieht oder verwechsele ich da was.
Demnach muss dann ja Materie reagieren und somit auch "rein fallen".
Ansonsten müsste ja jedes Schwarze Loch von einem Materie Ring am Ereignishorizont umgeben sein ?

Wie ist Eure Einschätzung über neue Erkenntnisse falls Cern mal läuft, besonders bezüglich der Dunklen Materie/Energie.
Ohne wissen woraus 80% des Universums besteht wird man wohl nie zum ende kommen, 
wobei ja auch das "nur" errechnet ist.

Bei mir handelt es sich sicher um "Vermutungen" aus Populärwissenschaftlicher Literatur ect.


----------



## bishop (20. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

zu Quasaren und Jets helfen die entsprechenden Wikiartikel weiter, es ist im wesentlichen wie du gesagt hast, wobei Jets nur durch geladene Schwarze Löcher entstehen können, aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass quasi jedes Schwarze Loch sowohl geladen ist, als auch rotiert, das ergibt sich direkt dadurch, dass ein Schwarzes Loch auch geladene und rotierende Objekte verschlingt, die Drehimpuls/Ladungserhaltung aber noch immer gilt.

Zu dem Cern bin ich eigentlich schon glücklich, wenn das Higgs endlich zweifelsfrei festgestellt wird. Ansonsten sehe ich das Problem der Dunklen Materie/Energie eher im Bereich der Theorie denn des Experiments.
(habe btw erst heute von nem Prof erfahren, dass im LHC seit heute wieder Protonen durch den gesamten Beschleuniger eingeschossen sind, weiss nicht obs da schon news dazu gibt^^)

Kurz gesagt muss es ja nicht sein, dass irgendwelche nicht wechselwirkende Materie für die beobachteten Effekte verantwortlich ist, sondern es sind durchaus auch andere Theorien denkbar. Zum Beispiel gibt es seit längerem die MOND Theorie (Modifizierte Newtonsche Dynamik), die ein modifiziertes Gravitationsgesetz bei kosmischen Abständen vorschlägt.


----------



## steinschock (20. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



MOND werd ich mir mal anschauen.

Ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen das nur Masse Effekte wie Lichtbiegung/Raumkrümmung
  und Gravitationslinsen erklärt.


----------



## bishop (21. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Die dunkle Materie wurde ja deswegen postuliert weil die beobachtete und abgeschätzte Masse von Galaxien nicht ausreicht um diese auch wirklich als stabile Gebilde zusammenzuhalten, weil sich eine Galaxie ja meistens dreht und die daraus ergebenden Fliehkräfte gerade am Rand größer sind als die gravitative Anziehung zum galaktischen Zentrum hin.

Eine Erklärung dazu ist, dass es einfach "dunkle" Materie gibt, die zur Gesamtmasse der Galaxie beiträgt ohne, dass wir sie beobachten können.

MOND wiederum sagt, dass in wirklichkeit Newtons Gravitationsgesetz auf sehr große Entfernungen nicht mehr GM/r ist. Würde sich MOND bestätigen, dann könnte man diese Änderungen relativ einfach in die Einsteinschen Feldgleichungen, die die allgemeine Relativität beschreiben einbauen.
Denn die Feldgleichungen sind so beschaffen, dass sie für "schwache Metriken" gerade die Newtonsche Gravitation wiedergeben.

Insgesamt würde wenn sich MOND bewahrheiten sollte Masse noch immer die Raumzeit krümmen. Nur auf etwas andere Weise.

Aber ich will hier nicht den Eindruck erwecken MOND wäre die Erklärung für das Problem der Dunklen Materie, es gibt viele andere Ansätze und eigentlich sind alle gleichgut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



bishop schrieb:


> und keine Sorge für geladene Schwarze Löcher mit Drehimpuls gibt es die Kerr-Newman-Metrik, daraus ergeben sich etwas kompliziertere Bewegungsgleichungen, das Prinzip bleibt das Selbe.


 
Jop, kenne ich natürlich, keine Sorge, aber wie gesagt, ist leider alles nur graue Theorie und derzeit nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar.
Genauso die Einstein-Rose-Brücken.
Wir kommen nun mal nicht hinter einen Ereignishorizont um das nachprüfen zu können und ich vertraue mehr der Quantentheorie als der klassischen Physik, zu der auch Einsteins Theorien gehören. 
Und die Quantenphysik kann man gerade im Bereich der schwarzen Löcher nicht vernachlässigen.



bishop schrieb:


> Es fällt mir schwer an dieser Stelle Parallelen zwischen Lesern von Populärwissenschaftlicher Literatur und der Floskel "Wer keine Ahnung hat..." zu unterdrücken. Aber ich bin ja ein netter


 
Wie soll man das denn nun verstehen?



bishop schrieb:


> MOND wiederum sagt, dass in wirklichkeit Newtons Gravitationsgesetz auf sehr große Entfernungen nicht mehr GM/r ist. Würde sich MOND bestätigen, dann könnte man diese Änderungen relativ einfach in die Einsteinschen Feldgleichungen, die die allgemeine Relativität beschreiben einbauen.
> Denn die Feldgleichungen sind so beschaffen, dass sie für "schwache Metriken" gerade die Newtonsche Gravitation wiedergeben.
> 
> Insgesamt würde wenn sich MOND bewahrheiten sollte Masse noch immer die Raumzeit krümmen. Nur auf etwas andere Weise.
> ...


 
Öhm, ich weiß ja nicht, wie weit den Bildungsstand in Sachen Mond Theorie ist, aber gewisse Überlegungen haben inzwischen gezeigt, dass selbst diese Theorie nicht gänzlich ohne dunkle Materie auskommt. 
Dunkle Materie bleibt irgendwie immer an einem hängen, schon doof. 

Ich persönlich werde jedenfalls die Neutrinos als Teil der dunklen Materie nicht unterschätzen.
Mal sehen, was am LHC los sein wird, wenn ich im Dezember den einen oder anderen Tag da verbringen werde.


----------



## steinschock (24. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Machs halt nicht kaputt und bring ein Graviton mit.


----------



## axel25 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Mit die Schweiz ein weißer Fleck auf der Landkarte ist, dann weis ich, wieso
und bring mir ein paar gravitonen und anti-teiclchen mit.
Kann mir nochmal einer die Sache mit den Neutrinos erklären. Ich habe das nicht verstanden und musste das Buch zurückgeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmal einer die Sache mit den Neutrinos erklären. Ich habe das nicht verstanden und musste das Buch zurückgeben


 
Was willst du denn wissen? 

Ich warte ja immer noch darauf, dass einer endlich mal die superschweren Neutrinos findet, dann ist das Problem mit der dunklen Materie gelöst.


----------



## bishop (26. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Kurzum:

Neutrinos sind sehr leichte Elementarteilchen, man geht von einer Masse von unter 15eV aus, zum Vergleich ist ein Elektron 511 kiloeV und ein Proton fast ein GeV schwer. Das Neutrino ist stabil, wechselwirkt aber kaum mit anderer Materie, in der Sonne werden abermilliarden Neutrinos produziert und die meisten, die auf die Erde auftreffen gehen auch ungehindert durch den ganzen Planeten durch.

die schweren Neutrinos, die oben erwähnt wurden werden wohl die Neutralinos aus der Theorie der Supersymmetrie sein, aber das ist noch immer eine Theorie, die zwar von vielen favorisiert wird, aber noch keine direkte Belege ihrer Gültigkeit geliefert hat.

Auf den ersten Blick betrachtet sind Neutrinos oder wegen mir auch die Neutralinos ein guter Kandidat für einen bedeutenden Anteil der Dunklen Materie dadurch, dass sie kaum mit Materie wechselwirken, wir wissen also schlicht nicht wieviele Neutrinos es im Universum gibt und was die zusammen alle wiegen.


----------



## axel25 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Danke.
Ein GeV entspricht also etwa ein U?


----------



## bishop (27. November 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

 das habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht realisiert, aber du hast natürlich recht.

Elektronenvolt sind eigentlich eine Energieeinheit, eine Masse wird dadurch mit Einsteins E=mc²

Ich höre grad Teilchenphysik, da haben Energie, Impuls und Masse die selbe Einheit. Es ist zunächst verwirrend aber irgendwann gibt man einfach auf^^


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Zeit is doch relativ? Also vom Betrachter abhängig... Ich meine ich hatte die Formel erst in Physik, aber wie war denn das?

Wenn sich jetzt 2 Photonen in entgegengestzte richtungen bewegen...

Skizze:    Photon 1 (v=-c) <------------ Strahlungsquelle ----------> Photon 2 (v=c)

... ist dann die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz  2c, also 2 Lichtgeschwindigkeiten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Doney schrieb:


> ... ist dann die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz 2c, also 2 Lichtgeschwindigkeiten?


 
Nö, und ich weiß auch nicht genau, wieso das deiner Meinung so sein sollte.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

tja weil nach relativität es so abläuft:

ich fahre mit meinem auto 100km/h und du kommst mir mit 80km/h entgegen... relativ gesehen... nehme ich es von meinem betrachtungspunkt aus so war, dass ich in ruhe bin und du mit 180km/h auf mich zufährst...

die abhängigkeit vom betrachter halt (grundlage physik klasse 11 relativität) 
also müsste doch für P1 z.b. wenn P2 auf es zu kommt, die scheinbare geschwindigkeit von P2 2c betragen...nach klassischer Ansicht... Aber da gabs garantiert nochn Haken und den will ich wissen...


----------



## NCphalon (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ja, geschwindigkeuten addieren sich einfach net über lichtgeschwindigkeit hinaus  Hat Einstein gesagt un deshalb stimmt das auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Doney schrieb:


> tja weil nach relativität es so abläuft:
> 
> ich fahre mit meinem auto 100km/h und du kommst mir mit 80km/h entgegen... relativ gesehen... nehme ich es von meinem betrachtungspunkt aus so war, dass ich in ruhe bin und du mit 180km/h auf mich zufährst...


 
Da rechnest du Geschwindigkeiten zusammen, das kann man auch machen, wenn du im Zug sitzt und dieser Zug mit 250 Sachen an einem Typen vorbei fährt, dann fährst du, aus seiner Sicht betrachtet, auch mit 250 Sachen, obwohl du nur rumhockst.
Aber bei c geht das eben nicht mehr, da diese Geschwindigkeit eine Konstante ist, sie kann nicht überrschritten werden, deshalb ist das Licht von einem Zug immer noch c schnell und nicht c plus Zug.



Doney schrieb:


> die abhängigkeit vom betrachter halt (grundlage physik klasse 11 relativität)


 
Boah, ey, was bringen die euch denn in der Schule bei.  
Sag den Lehrer das nächste Mal, dass er lieber die Klappe halten sollte, als Dinge lehren zu wollen, wovon er selbst nicht die geringste Ahnung hat. 



Doney schrieb:


> also müsste doch für P1 z.b. wenn P2 auf es zu kommt, die scheinbare geschwindigkeit von P2 2c betragen...nach klassischer Ansicht... Aber da gabs garantiert nochn Haken und den will ich wissen...


 
Der Haken ist, du kannst c nicht addieren und auch nichts dazu addieren.
Das Licht entfernt sich beider Maßen mit c vom Beobachter, untereinander auch mit c und ein Beobachter sieht auch nur c sonst nichts.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

dein zungeraus-smilie braucht noch ne krause frisur und nen schnurbart dann isses einstein


----------



## bishop (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

irgendwelche mods sollten vielleicht überlegen entweder den Thread umzubenennen oder einen neuen zu gründen, allgemein scheint ja durchaus Interesse zu Physikfragen da zu sein, die über das ursprüngliche Thema hinausgehen...


zu Licht muss man sich einfach nur merken, dass sie in jedem Bezugssystem die selbe konstante Geschwindigkeit c hat. 
Ist mir voll egal wenn sich das nicht mit irgendjemandes "common sense" oder "Alltagserfahrung" deckt, es gibt mehr als genug Experimente, die mit hoher Präzision diesen Befund bestätigen.

*Warum* das jetzt so ist, ist eine Frage der Metaphysik und sollte auch dann aus diesem esoterischen Blickwinkel diskutiert werden, fest steht, dass sich Licht eben genauso verhält und es gibt eine Mathematik dazu, die dann die sich ergebenden Probleme behandelt (Zeitdilatation und Längenkontraktion ergeben sich ja direkt aus der konstanz der Lichtgeschwindigkeit). 

Bei massiven Körpern gilt wiederum, dass sie in jedem Bezugssystem langsamer als c sein müssen, die Relativgeschwindigkeit kann man berechnen in dem man einen der zwei Körper als ruhend betrachtet und dann mit dem Loretzfaktor arbeitet.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ähm... danke^^

meine mutter will mir nich glauben dass ne uhr im weltall langsamer läuft...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Doney schrieb:


> meine mutter will mir nich glauben dass ne uhr im weltall langsamer läuft...


 
Weil du auch nicht recht hast.
Eine Uhr läuft im Weltall schneller.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ui, der Thread wurde wieder ausgegraben. Egal, kann ich nochmal ne Frage stellen:

Ist der Übergang von Alltags-Relativität (v1+v2=(v1+v2)) Einsteinscher' (v1+v2=immer noch c) eigentlich sprunghaft oder kontinuirlich?
D.h.: welcher Geschwindigkeit sieht ein mit 0,45c reisender Beobachter ein Objekt, dass sich ihm mit 0,45c nähert? Wie sieht es aus, wenn das Objekt wärend der Beobachtung auf 0,6c beschleunigt?

P.S.:
Ob die Uhr schneller oder langsamer läuft, hängt ja wohl immer noch von der Position des Betrachters (und der Geschwindigkeit beider) ab


----------



## bishop (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

hmm ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du das Verhalten von Licht oder massiven Objekten meinst. Bei Licht muss man sich aus Newtonscher Sicht einfach von der Vorstellung verabschieden die Geschwindigkeiten addieren zu können.

Bei Masse ist es so, dass man meist ab ca 10% Lichtgeschwindigkeit anfängt relativistisch zu rechnen, das sind aso Geschwindigkeiten ab etwa 30000 km/s. Das ergibt sich einfach daraus, dass man sich den Lorentzfaktor anschaut, der ja gerade die Zeitdilatation beschreibt. Er ist bei kleinen Geschwindigkeiten 1, was der Grund ist warum man im Newtonschen Fall so gewohnt rechnen kann, ab 0,1c beträgt er wiederum ungefähr 0,995, bei 0,2c etwa 0,98 etc.
Hier sieht man auch direkt, dass die relativistischen Effekte so richtig interessant erst bei wirklich hohen Geschwindigkeiten ab 0,9c sind, als Korrektur werden sie je nach Anwendung auch schon deutlich früher benötigt.

An dieser Stelle kann ich vielleicht etwas Werbung in eigener Sache machen für alle, die im Rhein-Neckar-Gebiet wohnen und sich für all die spannenden Sachen interessieren, die auch hier besprochen werden:

Die Uni Heidelberg beherbergt zurzeit eine Ausstellung zum LHC mit dem Namen "Weltmaschine". Das Ganze geht noch bis zum 20.12.09 also etwa zwei Wochen und es gibt Hintergrundinfos zu den Themen, die am LHC erforscht werden samt einer kurzen Einführung in die Teilchenphysik. Und es gibt vele Exponate zum LHC selbst auch wieder mit vielen anschaulichen Bildern und Tafeln. Wer kommen mag, sollte lieber am Wochenende vorbeischauen, dann gibt es Führungen für jedermann (unter der Woche nur nach Absprache) und es gibt Vorträge und Physikshows.

Ich bin ein Link mit vielen Infos


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ich meinte Massen (Licht kann man ja per Definition nicht mit einer Relativgeschwindigkeit <c beobachten  ) und meine Frage ist beantwortet


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

So ganz hab ich es noch nicht kapiert.

Wenn Photon A nach links mit c fliegt und Photon B nach rechts mit c fliegt, wie weit sind sie dann nach einer Sekunde voneinander entfernt?

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt.
Quanti hats mir schon so erklärt, dass ich es nicht verstehe.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

aber ne interessante frage *find* wenn beide mit c fliegen, eines nach links, eines nach rechts, dann haben wir ja schon des öfteren festgestellt, dass beide voneinander nur mit c davonbrausen, zum betrachter in der mitte aber auch. wenn man das auf die entfernung nach ner gewissen zeit runterbricht, was kommt dann dabei raus?

wenn wir vereinfacht sagen c=100m/s. wo wären die photonen nach einer sekunde? eines 100m links vom betrachter, das andere 100m rechts vom betrachter. soweit so klar. aber das is ne entfernung von 200m/s - also rechnerisch ja doch 2c. andernfalls müssten die teile einerseits 100m weit links und recht gekommen sein aber gleichzeitig auch nur 50m/50m (gesamt eben 100m zw beiden photonen).


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

da kommt dann die längenkontraktion ins spiel 

für die sich mit c bewegenden photonen hat sich die strecke verkürzt 

Deshalb kamma auch aus sicht des piloten mit einem raumschiff dass sich mit c bewegt das universum in ca. 36 Jahren durchqueren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn wir vereinfacht sagen c=100m/s. wo wären die photonen nach einer sekunde? eines 100m links vom betrachter, das andere 100m rechts vom betrachter. soweit so klar. aber das is ne entfernung von 200m/s - also rechnerisch ja doch 2c. andernfalls müssten die teile einerseits 100m weit links und recht gekommen sein aber gleichzeitig auch nur 50m/50m (gesamt eben 100m zw beiden photonen).



Die entscheidende Frage steckt im ersten Satz: "nach einer Sekunde".
Eine Sekunde aus Sicht des Beobachters? Eine Sekunde aus Sicht des Photons? Eine Sekunde auf dem anderen Photon aus Sicht des Photons?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage steckt im ersten Satz: "nach einer Sekunde".
> Eine Sekunde aus Sicht des Beobachters? Eine Sekunde aus Sicht des Photons? Eine Sekunde auf dem anderen Photon aus Sicht des Photons?


 
Deswegen nennt man da auch Realtivitätstheorie. 
Aus Sicht des Beobachters sind beide Photonen 300.000km von ihm entfernt.
Aus Sicht der Photonen sieht das ganze wieder anders aus.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

und aus sicht des photons kann 1sekunde gleichzeitig aus sicht des betrachters ein jahr sein

bzw. 1 sek. des betrachters sind 0,000...0001 sek. des photons


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Also wenn ich in der Mitte stehe sind beide 300000km von mir entfernt und wenn ich nicht dort stehe, sind beide voneinander 300000km entfernt.

Ich wusste garnicht, dass ich einen so großen Einfluss auf Photonen habe.

Wieso sind die nicht 600000km voneinander entfernt (wenn ich nicht in der Mitte stehe)?
Die entfernen sich doch nur relativ mit 2c voneinander.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Also wenn ich in der Mitte stehe sind beide 300000km von mir entfernt und wenn ich nicht dort stehe, sind beide voneinander 300000km entfernt.
> 
> Ich wusste garnicht, dass ich einen so großen Einfluss auf Photonen habe.
> 
> ...


 
Nein, wenn du nicht da bist, dann sind sie 600.000km voneinander entfernt. 
Der Beobachter verändert das Vorhanden sein der Wahrscheinlichkeiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Mach mich nicht fertig.

Dann sind sie immer 600000km voneinander entfernt, egal ob ich jetzt da bin oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Mach mich nicht fertig.
> 
> Dann sind sie immer 600000km voneinander entfernt, egal ob ich jetzt da bin oder nicht.


 
Nein, Photon machen das, was der Beobachter erwartet.
Erinnere dich an die Detektoren, die jeweils ein Photon registrieren, obwohl du nur eins ausgesand hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Sie sind immer irgendwann 600 Mm entfernt. Aber "wann" das der Fall ist, ist aus Sicht der Photonen und aus Sicht des Beobachters nicht einheitlich. Da sich Geschwindigkeit aus Strecke und Zeit errechnet, ergeben sich also je nach Perspektive unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten für die beteiligten Teilchen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass es selbst für ein und denselben Beobachter unterschiedliche "wann"s gibt:
Meinst du den Zeitpunkt, in dem sich beide Teilchen (es sollten in dem Fall keine Photonen sein, sondern etwas, dass Licht aussenden/reflektieren kann  ) 300 Mm von dir entfernt haben, oder den Zeitpunkt, in dem du sie in 300 Mm Entfernung siehst? (letzteres dauert doppelt so lang. Die Teilchen selbst sehen von dem sich entferndenen Gegenstück sogar nie wieder was. Ggf. sind Beispiele mit 0,51c sinnvoller, hab ich deswegen weiter oben auch so gewählt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

600 Megameter sind super. 
Oder sinds 600 Mebimeter? 

Photon haben nun mal die Eigenschaft, dass sie sich mit ihrem Verhalten auf das anpassen, was wir messen.

Mal ein nettes Experiment. 
Wir senden ein Photon aus, zu einem Detektor ihn.
Während das Photonunterwegs ist (), stellen wir noch schnell einen zweiten Detektor hin.
Jetzt muss das Photon doch in einen der beiden reingehen, denn das Photon ist ja doof, es hat beim Start einen Detektor gesehen () und sich auf einen eingespielt, plötzlich sind da zwei, also muss sich das Photon entscheiden.
Das tut es aber nicht, es wird von beiden registriert. 
Ist doch voll blöd.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ok, dann lassen wir das mit den Photonen.

Mal angenommen ich könnte Murmeln mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit schießen und würde das in zwei entgegengesetzte Richtungen machen, dann wären sie nach einer Sekunde doch 300000km von mir und 600000km voneinander entfernt, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Wenn du Murmeln mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit schießen kannst, dann nimm mich mit, wenn du dir den Nobelpreis abholst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Das werde ich sogar trotz deiner intelligenten Antwort machen.

Ich wollte nur von den Photonen weg kommen.


----------



## DesGrauens (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

oh toll, der thread lebt wieder
um nochmal auf die ursprüngliche frage zurück zu kommen.
ich hab hier ein nettes video, wo auf das thema ziemlich gut eingegangen wird.
ausserdem wird auch auf die frage stellung meines vorredners eingegangen.
erklärt wird das ganze vom Astrophysiker prof. harald lesch.

Video: Kann man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen? | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | BR

ich finde es sehr gut erklärt, grad für so physik noobs wie mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Lesch ist schon klasse. 
Aber alle Dinge, die er ansprach, wurden auch schon erörtert. 
Wenn man mal von den Klingonen absieht.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ok, wenn ihr euch s an der sekunde aufhaltet, lasst und einfach Q spielen (wenn wir schon von klingonen hier reden ^^) und nach einer sekunde aus sicht des beobachters einfach *schnipp* das universum anhalten, einfrieren, stoppen, stecker ziehn ^^

es geht doch dann garnich anders, als das die irgendwo sein müssen. es ist ein mathematisches gesetz, das das photon mit c reisst sprich in einer sekunde 300 irgendwas millionen 1000stel billarden mikrometer hula hupp hüpft ^^ das andere in die andere richtung. beide sind also laut rechnung 2c voneinander entfernt. also nich die geschwindigkeit, sondern halt die entsprechende entfernung da. aus sicht des betrachters in der mitte sind die also dann mit 2c voneinander weg geflogen. wer jetz was andres behauptet bekommt nen handschuh umme ohren geklatscht xD

einzig das für die beiden photonen selbst nicht soviel zeit vergangen ist wie für den betrachter in der mitte könnte man das dann doch vllt erklären oder? also untereinander haben die dann gefühlt viel mehr zeit gehabt diese position zu erreichen die sie nun haben. aus ihrer sicht sind sie nie mit überlicht geflogen. aus sicht des betrachter müssen sie ja aber überlicht geflogen sein, sonst wären sien icht dort wo sie sind. und wenn sie garnicht dort wären wo sie nach der formel sein sollten, dann kann die formel nich stimmen was aber ja wohl nich der fall is.

*hechel* so ein käse. das klingt viel zu sehr nach "ich biegs mir so zu recht das es wieder passt". ätzend :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> *hechel* so ein käse. das klingt viel zu sehr nach "ich biegs mir so zu recht das es wieder passt". ätzend :/


 
Ich hab deinen Posts zwar nicht so verstanden aber das letzte schon, deshalb... jep, die Photonen machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

@DarkMo
Ne, das ist nicht so.

Wenn man in der Mitte steht, entfernen sich ja beide mit c, also kann man selber nichts mit 2c fliegen "sehen", aber aus der "Sicht" von Photon A entfernt sich Photon B mit 2c.

Und wenns die Photonen nicht machen, dann machen es halt meine Murmeln.


----------



## Doney (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> @DarkMo
> Ne, das ist nicht so.
> 
> Wenn man in der Mitte steht, entfernen sich ja beide mit c, also kann man selber nichts mit 2c fliegen "sehen", aber aus der "Sicht" von Photon A entfernt sich Photon B mit 2c.
> ...



das hatten wir schon geklärt... die sicht von photon A erlaubt es laut relativitätstheorie auch nur dass es sich nur mit c und nich mit 2c entfernt


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

D.h. es fliegen beide mit 0,5c und es gibt keine Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

Das Photon kann ja nichts sehen, also sehe ich darin kein Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Mitte steht, entfernen sich ja beide mit c, also kann man selber nichts mit 2c fliegen "sehen"


 
Jo, da hat der Hase das Klopfen gelernt. 



Fadi schrieb:


> aber aus der "Sicht" von Photon A entfernt sich Photon B mit 2c.


 
Nö, Hase erwischt und abgeknallt. 
Für Photon 1 fliegt Photon 2 mit c weg und Photon 1 fliegt mit c von Photon 2 weg.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ok, ich gebs auf, das kapier ich einfach nicht.

Mir ist schon klar, dass man Geschwindigkeiten nicht über c hinaus addieren kann, aber in dem Fall wäre ja nichts wirklich mit 2c geflogen, sondern nur relativ, aber egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Relativ zu was, darauf kommt es an?
Der Beobachter sieht zwei Photonen wegfliegen (wie auch immer er das macht, gute Augen halt, und ordentlich Weitsicht ).
Nach einer Sekunde sind beide von ihm 300.000km entfernt. 
Für das Photon ist das andere aber auch nur 300.00km entfernt und umgekehrt.
Hier spielt die Raumzeit eine Rolle.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Also ist jedes Photon vom anderen und von mir 300000km entfernt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Von dir aus betrachtet schon, vom Photon aus gesehen nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ich habs kapiert.
Glaube ich zumindest und das bringt mich auf eine weitere Frage.

Wenn die zwei Photonen dann aber einfach stehen bleiben, wären sie nach zwei weiteren Sekunden aber 600000km voneinander entfernt, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn die zwei Photonen dann aber einfach stehen bleiben, wären sie nach zwei weiteren Sekunden aber 600000km voneinander entfernt, oder?


 
Öhm "Photon" und "stehenbleiben" geht nicht in einem Satz unterzubringen. 
OK, du hast es geschafft, aber lass das keinen Physiker lesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ja, klar und Photonen können sich auch nicht gegenseitig sehen, aber darum gings ja auch nicht.

Da hätte ich eigentlich früher drauf kommen können, weil sonderlich schwer ist das ja nicht zu verstehen.

Ich hatte halt einen kleinen gravierenden Denkfehler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ja, klar und Photonen können sich auch nicht gegenseitig sehen, aber darum gings ja auch nicht.


 
Richtig, ist nur ein Gedankenexperiment, in der Realität nicht durchführbar.



Fadi schrieb:


> Da hätte ich eigentlich früher drauf kommen können, weil sonderlich schwer ist das ja nicht zu verstehen.


 
Genau, Photonen sind sehr simpel, sie machen immer nur eine Sache, Tag ein, Tag aus. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hatte halt einen kleinen gravierenden Denkfehler.


 
Wo genau, bei dem Ding, das zwischen deinen Ohren ist?


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Photonen können nicht stehenbleiben :p

EDIT: Das nächste Mal sollte ich vor dem posten F5 drücken...


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo genau, bei dem Ding, das zwischen deinen Ohren ist?


Wo auch sonst?
Mein anderes Hirn macht keine Denkfehler.

Ich hatte halt die Lichtgeschwindigkeit selbst vergessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wo auch sonst?
> Mein anderes Hirn macht keine Denkfehler.


 
Das denkt sehr geradlinig und hat nur ein Ziel. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hatte halt die Lichtgeschwindigkeit selbst vergessen.


 
Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist aber auch sowas von unwichtig.


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

_Also mein zweites Hirn hat schon durchaus Rechenfehler gemacht, wenn es nicht genug fressen bekam :p_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Mitte steht, entfernen sich ja beide mit c, also kann man selber nichts mit 2c fliegen "sehen", aber aus der "Sicht" von Photon A entfernt sich Photon B mit 2c.



Nö. Aus der Sicht von Objekt A steht Objekt B still. Denn das Bild, das Objekt A sieht, bewegt sich ja mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit - Objekt A sieht also immer das gleiche Bild: Objekt B am Startpunkt. Darum siehts so aus, als wäre Objekt B in einer Entfernung 300 Mm (und so, als wäre für Objekt B keine Zeit vergangen)



Spoiler



Wieviel Deutschlehrer ich damit wohl auf dem Gewissen habe "Objekt macht..." 





Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn die zwei Photonen dann aber einfach stehen bleiben, wären sie nach zwei weiteren Sekunden aber 600000km voneinander entfernt, oder?



Nach zwei Sekunden (nach eigener Zeitrechnung), in denen 300 Mm zurückgelegt wurden, sieht Objekt A das Bild von Objekt B in 450Mm Entfernung. (nämlich ein Bild, das 0,5 Sekunden nach dem Start von Objekt B entstanden ist und das dann noch 1,5 Sekunden bis Objekt A brauchte)
Nach 3 Sekunden (ohne weitere Bewegung) sieht man Objekt B in 600 Mm Entfernung. (ob es da aus Sicht eines dritten Beobachters auch ist, ist eine andere Frage.)


----------



## DarkMo (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

das is ja genau der punkt der mich daran wurmt. nur weil photon A photon B immernoch da rumstehen sieht weil das visuelle bld einfach nur ned aktuell is (bzw das photon wandert mit dem bild das es zum start von B hatte mit und wird nie was andres "sehen") heisst das doch noch lange nich, das das was ich sehe auch dem entspricht, was tatsächlich passiert.

ich will hier nich wissen, ob die photonen auf ne optische täuschung reinfallen oder sich die wissenschaft vllt von sonem kinderquatsch beeindrucken lässt >< aber es geht einfach nicht, das die photonen zur gleichen zeit (dieser schnipps den Q macht und das universum anhält) an unterschiedlichen orten sind. entweder sind sie nun beide 300km von mir weg und somit untereinander 600km (womit sie sich untereinander mit 2c bewegt haben MÜSSEN) oder sie sinds eben nicht. nur dann würde was an meiner formel zur entfernungsberechnung mittels zeit und geschwindigkeit nich stimmen was au ned sein kann.

also nur weil es für photon A so AUSSIEHT als ob es sich mit c von B entfernt, muss es doch nich so sein. meiner vorstellung nach kann es schlichtweg nicht sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Du musst dich eben von deiner engstirnigen, dreidimensionalen Weltanschauung lösen und das ganze "mehrdimensional" betrachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> das is ja genau der punkt der mich daran wurmt. nur weil photon A photon B immernoch da rumstehen sieht weil das visuelle bld einfach nur ned aktuell is (bzw das photon wandert mit dem bild das es zum start von B hatte mit und wird nie was andres "sehen") heisst das doch noch lange nich, das das was ich sehe auch dem entspricht, was tatsächlich passiert.
> 
> ich will hier nich wissen, ob die photonen auf ne optische täuschung reinfallen oder sich die wissenschaft vllt von sonem kinderquatsch beeindrucken lässt >< aber es geht einfach nicht, das die photonen zur gleichen zeit (dieser schnipps den Q macht und das universum anhält) an unterschiedlichen orten sind.




Wer entscheidet denn bitte was "tatsächlich" passiert und wann "jetzt" ist? Und wie macht er das?

Alles ist relativ. Es gibt eben keinen universell und überall gültigen Maßstab für "Zeit" und es gibt auch keinen Q, der von außen die "echte" Wahrheit sieht.
Es gibt nur das, was man sieht - und das unterliegt immer dem Einfluss der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Wo z.B. ist deine Hand *jetzt*?
Du weißt es nicht. Du weißt nur, wo sie vor einer Milliardstel Sekunde war (und hoffentlich ist sie jetzt immer noch da).


an die Physiker hier: Oder doch nicht? Es passt irgendwie hervorragend als logisches Argument auf alles, was ich über Relativität weiß und erklärt die in der Realität gemachten Beobachtungen. Aber umgekehrt definiert es "Realität" als "Beobachtung", womit das ganze einen Zirkelsschluss darstellen würde. So ähnlich wie "man hat noch keine Überlichtgeschwindigkeit gesehen"


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Um mal deinen letzten (recht kleinen ) Satz aufzugreifen.
Wir haben unsere Erkenntnisse und Beweise für die Existenz des Universums und unserem eigenen Wesen durch Beobachtung erlangt. Seit der Quantenpyhsik wissen wir, dass die Beobachtung eines Vorgangs ihn auch beeinflusst. Bei der Relativitätstheorie wiederum dreht sich alles um die Konstanz der Lichtgeschwindigkeit, sie ist das einzige, das wir kennen, das sich nicht relativ zu etwas anderem verändert.
Unsere "Beobachtungen" haben das bisher so zeigt, dass die Relativität, so wie wir sie vermuten (und wissenschaftlich ja entwickelt) haben, richtig ist.
Können wir uns nun sicher sein, dass es "da draußen" nichts mehr gibt?
Ich denke nicht, denn erst unsere "erweiterte Sichtweise" der Beobachtung und auch die Entwicklung des Verständnisses von Vorgängen im Uniserum haben aufgezeigt, dass wir mit immer neuen Entwicklungen rechnen müssen.
Vielleicht haben wir unsere Entwicklung noch nicht erreicht, die es ermöglicht, das Geschehen des Universums als Ganzes zu verstehen und zu erklären.
Dazu wird es weitere Beobachtungen geben, auch solche, die in die falsche Richtung führen, aber vielleicht kristallisiert sich irgendwann auch ein Verständnis für den gesamten Ablauf heraus (Verheinheitlichungstheorie der vier Grundkräfte des Universums als Beispiel).


----------



## DarkMo (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

ich will ja nich engstirnig wirken, aber wenn mir das keiner erklären kann, wieso soll ichs dann glauben ^^ gut, die mehreren dimensionen wären ein anfang. aber wenn für jedes photon untereinander eine oder mehrere dimensionen sonstwie verkrümmt werde - will garnich wissen wie man sich dieses furchtbare durcheinander vorstellen müsste ^^ aber dennoch müsste es selbst dann eine runtergebrochene "wahrheit" geben die für uns eben lautet "hey, schau an, die sin doch tatsächlich mit 2c geflogen - so wies *aussieht*" ^^

und die aussage "alles ist relativ" wird eben zugern als totschlagargument benutzt. dann erklärt doch die relationen ^^ aber ein objekt kann zu einem zeitpunkt meinem wissen nach nunmal nicht an 2 orten sein (die 4 dimensionen). aber genau das müsste passieren, damit das besagte experiment hinhauen würde.

klar, wenn man 3d denkt dann können 2 objekte nicht zusammen am selben ort existieren. demnach wäre aber eine strassenkreuzung ein einziger riesiger massencrash ^^ nimmt man die 4. dimension dazu und sagt das sie nicht zur selben zeit am selben ort sein können, dann haut das wieder hin. wenn man das jetzt um eine 5. relationen-dimension erweitert klar. dann können die auch zu selben zeiten an selben orten sein - wenn halt nur die relation eine andere ist. oder eben zur selben zeit an verschiedenen orten - je nach relation eben.

aber wie lässt sich das begreifbar erklären? diese herleitung einer 5. dimension durch mich grade ist sicher schön und gut, aber sicher nicht bewiesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Wie meinst du mit was erklären?
Derartige Dinge kann man nicht erklären. Niemand kann sagen, warum sich das Photon wie eine Welle verhält, wenn man Welleneigenschaften nachweisen will und wieso es sich als Teilchen verhält, wenn man die Teilcheneigenschaft nachweisen will.
Deshalb auch der Gag mit dem Dedektor.
Wir stellen einen Detektor auf und senden ein Photon aus.
Es ist nur eins und muss auch eins bleiben, weil wir ja nur einen Detektor haben.
Während das eine Photon also unterwegs zum Detektor ist, stellen wir schnell noch einen zweiten auf (). Was macht das Photon nun?
Es ist ja immer noch eins und muss also entweder im ersten oder im zweiten Detektor registriert werden.
Aber beide registrieren es (verdammt ). Also hat sich die Teilcheneigenschaft zur Welleneigenschaft verändert, weil wir den Teilchennachweis zum Wellennachweis umgebaut haben.

Und frag jetzt nicht, woher das Photon weiß, dass wir noch schnell den zweiten Detektor hingestellt haben. 
Es kann es nicht wissen, denn Informationen werden ja mit Lichgeschwindigkeit übertragen, als weiß das Photon erst dann, dass es zwei sind, wenn es sie erreicht hat.
Trotzdem hat es während des Fluges seine Teilcheneigentschaft in eine Welleneigenschaft umgewandelt.

Im Klartext, der Beobachter entscheidet, wie die Dinge verlaufen, nicht das, was wir beobachten.


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ich glaub ich lad ma meinen physiklehrer in dieses forum ein, vllt kann der was klarstellen^^


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

die wissen meist nur das, was sie im unterricht auch vermitteln. ich lad mal lieber einen asgard ein, der sollte wirklich mehr wissen.
^^oder ich sollte mal aufhören in einem paralleluniversum zu leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Du solltest weniger Fernsehserien gucken.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

hmm hmm. und wenn es immer eine welle ist (größerer "adressraum" - größere menge der möglichen positionen) und eben nur in experimenten, die keinen rückschluss auf welle ODER teilchen liefern können, wird es als teilchen dargestellt. etwas kann ja durchaus als weniger interpretiert werden als es ist, andersrum wirds aber schwer (nich möglich?).

oder mal simpel gesagt: ein detektor -> kann auch nur ein photon auffangen. bzw kann man aufgrund der existenz des messergebnisses an dem einen detektor schlecht sagen, ob es noch andere geben würde. die welle fällt eben nur an diesem einen punkt auf - auch wenn es dann vllt wie ein teilchen aussieht, wäre es ne welle. stellt man nun mindestens 2 auf, dann trifft die welle auch auf 2 punkte an denen sie sich bemerkbar macht - schwupp schon sind "scheinbar" 2 teilchen entstanden oder es is eben besagte welle.

die gedanken die punkt 1 hierbei ausschließen kennen wir ja ^^ also für mich ist gerade weniger der punkt, ob das mit mehreren detektoren nun "plötzlich" ne welle is, oder ob man fälschlicherweise bei einem detektor ein teilchen annimmt, obwohl es auch hier ne welle is.

mit wellen wäre mein bsp mit nach links un rechts wegfliegen natürlich auch gut erklärbar. die welle breitet sich ja gleichmäßig aus und je nach dem von welchem punkt der welle (kugel würd ich mir da mal vorstellen) aus man schaut hat man eben ne andere geschwindigkeit zurück gelegt. dabei sollte es wunderbar variieren von 0-2c was im statistischen mittel unsere konstanten 1c wieder hervorbringt.

wenn man von dieser kugelform ausgeht die sich gleichmäßig verbreitet und die geschwindigkeit von der mitte zum rand 1c ist, dann müsste also die geschwindigkeit von rand zu rand im extrema 2c sein.

un nu hoffe ich, dass das jemand verstanden hat ><


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Gut, angenommen, es ist immer eine Welle und wir denken nur, dass es ein Teilchen ist, weil wir eben nur einen Detektor aufgestellt haben. 
Wie erklärst du dir dann den fotoelektrichen Effekt? 
Den kann man sehr plausibel erklären, wenn man annimmt, dass das Licht aus kleinen Teilchen besteht. Eine Welle kann das nicht.


----------



## steinschock (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Sich Teilchen ohne Masse vorzustellen fällt auch nicht so leicht


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> die wissen meist nur das, was sie im unterricht auch vermitteln. ich lad mal lieber einen asgard ein, der sollte wirklich mehr wissen.
> ^^oder ich sollte mal aufhören in einem paralleluniversum zu leben.



der doziert zZt glaub ich in bonn astrophysik, glaub der weiß mehr als er uns beibringt (Oberstufe nech? xD)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich will ja nich engstirnig wirken, aber wenn mir das keiner erklären kann, wieso soll ichs dann glauben ^^



Glaubst du, dass dein Computer funktioniert?
Hat dir jemand erklärt, wie er das macht? (auf Teilchenebene)




> und die aussage "alles ist relativ" wird eben zugern als totschlagargument benutzt. dann erklärt doch die relationen ^^ aber ein objekt kann zu einem zeitpunkt meinem wissen nach nunmal nicht an 2 orten sein (die 4 dimensionen). aber genau das müsste passieren, damit das besagte experiment hinhauen würde.



Nö. Vielleicht "Jein":
"Alles ist relativ" bezieht sich eben darauf, dass es "zu einem Zeitpunkt" gar nicht gibt, denn wo in der Zeit sich der Beobachter befindet/sieht und in welche Zeit er das beobachte einordnet, das ist von verschiedenen Bedingungen abhängig und es lässt sich beides nur relativ zueinander angeben - ist damit aber nicht auf Beobachter zu übertragen, für die andere Rahmenbedingungen gelten.



> aber wie lässt sich das begreifbar erklären?



Gar nicht. Die meisten Menschen sind doch schon mit 3 Dimensionen überfordert und unfähig, in der vierten auch nur den eigenen Einflussbereich zu überblicken. Da ist man mit dem Versuch, 1-2-3-viele weitere Dimensionen zu "veranschaulichen" zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Aber afaik ist das für die bisherigen Beispiele auch gar nicht nötig. Für die Bewegung von Objekten sollten die ersten 4 Dimensionen ausreichen, die anderen kommen erst ins Spiel, wenn man die Kräfte erklären will, die sie bewegen und vor allem die Energien, die dabei verschoben werden.




Sash schrieb:


> die wissen meist nur das, was sie im unterricht auch vermitteln. ich lad mal lieber einen asgard ein, der sollte wirklich mehr wissen.
> ^^oder ich sollte mal aufhören in einem paralleluniversum zu leben.



Die Gefahr, dass das nächste weniger verständlich ist, ist groß


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> der doziert zZt glaub ich in bonn astrophysik, glaub der weiß mehr als er uns beibringt (Oberstufe nech? xD)


 
Wenn du Fragen hast, die üben den schulischen Stoff hinaus gehen, dann frage ihn halt danach.

Ich hatte an meiner Schule auch schnell gemerkt, dass das Wissen eines Lehrers doch sehr begrenzt ist, wenn es um die wirklich entscheidenen Details im Bereich der Mehrdimensionalität geht.


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

wieso? wußten die nicht was ein quantenspiegel ist? pff..


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> wieso? wußten die nicht was ein quantenspiegel ist? pff..


 
Zumindest hat von denen noch keiner eine Sonne gesprengt.


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

anfänger.. naja jeder fängt mal klein an, und ist froh einen lichtbogen mit 25kv zu erzeugen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Ich kann auch schnell einen Lichtbogen erzeugen.
Hab doch ein NT.


----------



## steinschock (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Überlichtgeschwindigkeit doch möglich?*

Hab noch ein NT hier was als Nebelmaschine taugt.


----------

